# What are you building today?



## Island made

Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out 

I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Board cuts...

S1 Pro - Ash / Acacia palm swell
Mini Tex Shooter - Oak pallet wood / Red cedar palm swell
S1 Pro - Walnut / Acacia palm swell


----------



## JASling

Below are some that i built the past couple of days and one from today.
Going to be more Axes to come.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out
> 
> I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!
> View attachment 367550
> View attachment 367551
> View attachment 367552
> View attachment 367553
> View attachment 367554
> View attachment 367555


Your work is always amazing!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out
> 
> I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!
> View attachment 367550
> View attachment 367551
> View attachment 367552
> View attachment 367553
> View attachment 367554
> View attachment 367555


Ok, so when you ' cut the chord', do you typically round it off completely on the lathe? Or do you cut it with a saw and then round it off manually?


----------



## skarrd

Hot Dog,this is gonna be fun


----------



## Island made

cpu_melt_down said:


> Board cuts...
> 
> S1 Pro - Ash / Acacia palm swell
> Mini Tex Shooter - Oak pallet wood / Red cedar palm swell
> S1 Pro - Walnut / Acacia palm swell
> 
> View attachment 367560


I’m looking forward to seeing those finished up!


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Below are some that i built the past couple of days and one from today.
> Going to be more Axes to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Those are awesome! Very cool builds. That stainless is not easy to profile!


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Your work is always amazing!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I appreciate it!


----------



## Island made

Tree Man said:


> Ok, so when you ' cut the chord', do you typically round it off completely on the lathe? Or do you cut it with a saw and then round it off manually?


I cut it off with the saw and round it on the belt grinder by hand. If I’m not going to polish it and I need all the sanding marks going in the same direction I will do it by hand then chuck it up in the lathe for the final sanding so everything looks right again. But mostly by hand.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> Hot Dog,this is gonna be fun


I think so!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice work everyone. Looking good.


----------



## Island made

00 buck (.33”) lead ammo mold this morning.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out
> 
> I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!
> View attachment 367550
> View attachment 367551
> View attachment 367552
> View attachment 367553
> View attachment 367554
> View attachment 367555


Great idea for a thread. Now go ahead and finish cutting those grooves around that fork.


----------



## Ibojoe

I’ve been playing in the shop a bit lately. Built this one last week.


----------



## Island made

Slide-Easy said:


> Great idea for a thread. Now go ahead and finish cutting those grooves around that fork.


I think it will be nice to have a place to share techniques and ideas!
Haha, nope. I don’t like grooves on the sides but I will do them if it’s requested.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> I’ve been playing in the shop a bit lately. Built this one last week.
> View attachment 367592
> View attachment 367593
> View attachment 367594
> View attachment 367595
> View attachment 367596
> View attachment 367597
> View attachment 367598


That is the nicest frame I’ve seen in a very long time my friend! Hats off.


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome idea Shane! I love building and love looking at others build pics. 
Amazing pickle you made there and that lead mold is for keeps!!


----------



## Zen Sticks

@Ibojoe 
That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ibojoe

cpu_melt_down said:


> Board cuts...
> 
> S1 Pro - Ash / Acacia palm swell
> Mini Tex Shooter - Oak pallet wood / Red cedar palm swell
> S1 Pro - Walnut / Acacia palm swell
> 
> View attachment 367560


Those are looking good CPU. I’d sure like to see some finished pics.


----------



## Ibojoe

JA, those are nice! Your a brave man! hahahaha!!🤣


----------



## Zen Sticks

Working on a flippin' pickle inspired natty.
I've got it roughed into shape. Now I just need to get it finished.


----------



## devils son in law

One with the bark stripped off and one that needs finish oil.


----------



## JASling

Ibojoe said:


> JA, those are nice! Your a brave man! hahahaha!!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> JA, those are nice! Your a brave man! hahahaha!!🤣





Zen Sticks said:


> Working on a flippin' pickle inspired natty.
> I've got it roughed into shape. Now I just need to get it finished.


very nice!


----------



## Island made

devils son in law said:


> One with the bark stripped off and one that needs finish oil.
> View attachment 367599


That one capped is gorgeous!


----------



## Booral121

Absolutely beautiful 👌🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> I’ve been playing in the shop a bit lately. Built this one last week.
> View attachment 367592
> View attachment 367593
> View attachment 367594
> View attachment 367595
> View attachment 367596
> View attachment 367597
> View attachment 367598


All dogs and kidding aside...Those are 'proper' forks. I love 'em.


----------



## Island made

Finished up


----------



## JASling

Beautiful sling!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> All dogs and kidding aside...Those are 'proper' forks. I love 'em.


Thanks buddy. I’m working on a system where I can kick some of these out.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks buddy. I’m working on a system where I can kick some of these out.


Do you have one of the real ones?


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> I’ve been playing in the shop a bit lately. Built this one last week.
> View attachment 367592
> View attachment 367593
> View attachment 367594
> View attachment 367595
> View attachment 367596
> View attachment 367597
> View attachment 367598


Was that Dan martin that done the original (silent assassin slingshots) 💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Beautiful sling!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## Ibojoe

John Jeffery makes the real ones.


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> John Jeffery makes the real ones.


Did you buy that from John and what is the design called bud


----------



## Ibojoe

No I kinda copied his handle but the forks were designed by Island Made.


----------



## JASling

A very "Holy" BA!!! Flatop!!!






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Dan martin makes the exact same frame it's his design MKII and MKIII


----------



## Ibojoe

That is exactly the plastic frame Chris wanted me to make out of wood. 
I thought it was a Jeffery’s. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> That is exactly the plastic frame Chris wanted me to make out of wood.
> I thought it was a Jeffery’s.
> Thanks for the info.


No worries I knew was Dan's like. Dan's a really good builder like really nice guy like 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> A very "Holy" BA!!! Flatop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very cool dude! Always love the look of a flat top shooter!


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> Very cool dude! Always love the look of a flat top shooter!


Thanks trying different things with every build!


----------



## Rb1984

Very good thread! I like the pictures threads like "what are you shooting today?" the most.

I will look here a lot to take ideas for when I decide make my own frame. Very interesting👍🎯


----------



## Island made

Rb1984 said:


> Very good thread! I like the pictures threads like "what are you shooting today?" the most.
> 
> I will look here a lot to take ideas for when I decide make my own frame. Very interesting👍🎯


Me too! And I take a lot of build pics that I post on insta and Facebook, so I will post here as well. I hope others post here frequently as well. Looking forward to seeing what you start building!


----------



## Rb1984

Island made said:


> Me too! And I take a lot of build pics that I post on insta and Facebook, so I will post here as well. I hope others post here frequently as well. Looking forward to seeing what you start building!


For now I'll have to settle for making a natty due to the few tools I have (some hand tools, a dremel and a couple of drills).
I wish I had a small workshop like some of you.

This summer I'll make a natty, we'll see how it turns out...
I will post photos here for you to laugh for a while🤣


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Island made said:


> Me too! And I take a lot of build pics that I post on insta and Facebook, so I will post here as well. I hope others post here frequently as well. Looking forward to seeing what you start building!


Can’t wait till mine shows up in some build pics.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Rb1984 said:


> For now I'll have to settle for making a natty due to the few tools I have (some hand tools, a dremel and a couple of drills).
> I wish I had a small workshop like some of you.
> 
> This summer I'll make a natty, we'll see how it turns out...
> I will post photos here for you to laugh for a while


You can make a heck of a slingshot with hand tools alone. I still do lots of my work by hand. I’ve picked up some things to speed up the process over the years but I could 100% achieve my results now with basic hand tools. It would just take waaay longer.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Finished up
> View attachment 367620
> View attachment 367621


Can't wait! You do excellent work 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Tex classic board cut out of White maple.


----------



## skarrd

That


Island made said:


> 00 buck (.33”) lead ammo mold





Island made said:


> 00 buck (.33”) lead ammo mold this morning.
> View attachment 367588
> View attachment 367589
> View attachment 367590
> View attachment 367591


That is Awesome


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> Working on a flippin' pickle inspired natty.
> I've got it roughed into shape. Now I just need to get it finished.


Lookin Good Bud


----------



## skarrd

devils son in law said:


> One with the bark stripped off and one that needs finish oil.
> View attachment 367599


very nice,like the butt on that skinny one


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Finished up
> View attachment 367620
> View attachment 367621


Wow that is sweet


----------



## skarrd

JASling said:


> A very "Holy" BA!!! Flatop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> I’ve been playing in the shop a bit lately. Built this one last week.
> View attachment 367592
> View attachment 367593
> View attachment 367594
> View attachment 367595
> View attachment 367596
> View attachment 367597
> View attachment 367598


those are wickedly cool!!!


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Can't wait! You do excellent work 👍


Thanks! I really hope you love it.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> Wow that is sweet


Thank you, Steven!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Thanks! I really hope you love it.


Oh without a doubt! I'll get a video of me shooting both frames once it get here.


----------



## Island made




----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Do you have one of the real ones?


I have a little English Mustang, but don't sell yourself short...the fork you sent me shoots just as well.


----------



## Booral121

Todays efforts after work 🎯👌👊👍 my own P-EVO design in hybrid materials and I spoke with @JASling and I said I would like to do my own turn on axe pfs but change the dimensions to 60mm axe head with 24mm tips and 12mm fork gap and overall length of 100mm and he said go for it (thanks bud💙👊👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿) so made a start to that just fork gap and band grooves tomorrow then finish the acacia wood in Tru-oil the finish will be the same as the p-evo in the pic 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👌👊💙👍


----------



## Island made

Booral121 said:


> Todays efforts after work 🎯👌👊👍 my own P-EVO design in hybrid materials and I spoke with @JASling and I said I would like to do my own turn on axe pfs but change the dimensions to 60mm axe head with 24mm tips and 12mm fork gap and overall length of 100mm and he said go for it (thanks bud💙👊👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿) so made a start to that just fork gap and band grooves tomorrow then finish the acacia wood in Tru-oil the finish will be the same as the p-evo in the pic 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👌👊💙👍


Very nice brother!


----------



## Booral121

Island made said:


> Very nice brother!


Hello buddy 🎯👊 and thank you 💙🎯👊👍


----------



## JASling

Booral121 said:


> Todays efforts after work  my own P-EVO design in hybrid materials and I spoke with @JASling and I said I would like to do my own turn on axe pfs but change the dimensions to 60mm axe head with 24mm tips and 12mm fork gap and overall length of 100mm and he said go for it (thanks bud󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿) so made a start to that just fork gap and band grooves tomorrow then finish the acacia wood in Tru-oil the finish will be the same as the p-evo in the pic 󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


That's is looking sweet can't wait to see the final results!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Made a template of my Frankenstein frame I designed. Then cut the frame out of a nice slab of cedar. I plan on cutting it in half and adding a core to it this time around.


----------



## Flatband

Island made said:


> Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out
> 
> I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!
> View attachment 367550
> View attachment 367551
> View attachment 367552
> View attachment 367553
> View attachment 367554
> View attachment 367555


Great Thread Shane! I saw some unbelievably beautiful frames on these last 4 pages of posts. I can smell the cutting oil over here in Jersey for the metal workers, and the smell of wood too.Good stuff guys!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Lucked upon this naturally curvy natural fork recently, and trying to impart my inner [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] on it……it’s still very wet, so need to wait for it to dry some more before more shaping, but it’s already feeling good in the hands.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

Great thread!
Had a little leftover block of walnut that was a little short. So I shortened up a whale. Makes for a nice lanyard retained, open handed frame.
Cut the front and back grooves on the router table. Closed up the fence so it is an easy task. 20 seconds and she's done......


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> Great thread!
> Had a little leftover block of walnut that was a little short. So I shortened up a whale. Makes for a nice lanyard retained, open handed frame.
> Cut the front and back grooves on the router table. Closed up the fence so it is an easy task. 20 seconds and she's done......


Pics ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Made a template of my Frankenstein frame I designed. Then cut the frame out of a nice slab of cedar. I plan on cutting it in half and adding a core to it this time around.
> View attachment 367688
> View attachment 367687
> 
> View attachment 367686


That’s gonna be stunning!


----------



## Island made

Flatband said:


> Great Thread Shane! I saw some unbelievably beautiful frames on these last 4 pages of posts. I can smell the cutting oil over here in Jersey for the metal workers, and the smell of wood too.Good stuff guys!


Thanks Gary! I hear ya on the smell of cutting oil. In my shop we use Walter cool cut which is oder less, I don’t realize how much I miss the smell of cutting oil till I go visit my old instructor and all the memories come back. I got some from him for my home shop, but it’s in my basement and my wife don’t like the smell coming up through the floor😂 so back to the “cool cut”


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Lucked upon this naturally curvy natural fork recently, and trying to impart my inner [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] on it……it’s still very wet, so need to wait for it to dry some more before more shaping, but it’s already feeling good in the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Nice find on that one brother! My first frame I got from joe was a natural curve cedar, it’s shape is very similar to that one and I love it!


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Lucked upon this naturally curvy natural fork recently, and trying to impart my inner [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] on it……it’s still very wet, so need to wait for it to dry some more before more shaping, but it’s already feeling good in the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That’s a sweet find. Can’t wait to see the final product.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Nice find on that one brother! My first frame I got from joe was a natural curve cedar, it’s shape is very similar to that one and I love it!


Thanks Shane, hoping I don’t mess it up, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Todays efforts after work 🎯👌👊👍 my own P-EVO design in hybrid materials and I spoke with @JASling and I said I would like to do my own turn on axe pfs but change the dimensions to 60mm axe head with 24mm tips and 12mm fork gap and overall length of 100mm and he said go for it (thanks bud💙👊👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿) so made a start to that just fork gap and band grooves tomorrow then finish the acacia wood in Tru-oil the finish will be the same as the p-evo in the pic 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👌👊💙👍


Oh thats gonna be nice


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Made a template of my Frankenstein frame I designed. Then cut the frame out of a nice slab of cedar. I plan on cutting it in half and adding a core to it this time around.
> View attachment 367688
> View attachment 367687
> 
> View attachment 367686


pretty piece of cedar


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Lucked upon this naturally curvy natural fork recently, and trying to impart my inner [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] on it……it’s still very wet, so need to wait for it to dry some more before more shaping, but it’s already feeling good in the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


lot of shavings in that bucket,nice curve to that one


----------



## skarrd

now that its all epoxyed up and waiting,here is the beginning of the latest


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> now that its all epoxyed up and waiting,here is the beginning of the latest
> View attachment 367695
> View attachment 367696
> View attachment 367697
> View attachment 367698
> View attachment 367699
> View attachment 367700
> View attachment 367701
> View attachment 367702


Awesome! That’s some mighty pretty wood!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> lot of shavings in that bucket,nice curve to that one


Yessir 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> That’s gonna be stunning!


Thanks Shane! It's next up once I finish up that pfs


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Awesome! That’s some mighty pretty wood!


Thanks,hope it comes out well


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> Oh thats gonna be nice


Thanks bud 🎯👌👍


----------



## Island made

Something a little different this morning to break up the mundane…..Mule Pfs in phenolic, g10, and walnut. Playing second fiddle only to my lathes, my 2x72 is my favourite tool in the shop. I haven’t hand sanded on a frame since I built this thing! And there’s no areas it can’t reach.


----------



## Ibojoe

Working on another one of these flips. Don’t know what to call em. Pretty comfortable though. 





























for some reason the pics don’t come out in order


----------



## Ibojoe

Darrel you found a gem there. Those are rare as hen’s teeth. 
Skarrd did you cut that spaulted oak with a hand saw?


----------



## Ibojoe

Shane you make me wish I shot pickles.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Checked on the pfs this morning! It's looking good sealed up nicely.


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> now that its all epoxyed up and waiting,here is the beginning of the latest
> View attachment 367695
> View attachment 367696
> View attachment 367697
> View attachment 367698
> View attachment 367699
> View attachment 367700
> View attachment 367701
> View attachment 367702


What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Pics ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Oh sorry Darrell!
The tech defeated me again......
Added the photos to the post now.
tx, Ed


----------



## Roll Fast

Island made said:


> View attachment 367664
> View attachment 367665
> View attachment 367666
> View attachment 367667


Great idea sir!
Never thought of using the cross slide to traverse the part on the lathe - assuming I'm seeing things correctly on the photos......


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Working on another one of these flips. Don’t know what to call em. Pretty comfortable though.
> View attachment 367722
> View attachment 367723
> View attachment 367724
> View attachment 367725
> 
> for some reason the pics don’t come out in order
> View attachment 367726


If I was making that I would be calling it “mine” that’s a beauty!


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Checked on the pfs this morning! It's looking good sealed up nicely.
> View attachment 367730


That’s nice!


----------



## Island made

Roll Fast said:


> Great idea sir!
> Never thought of using the cross slide to traverse the part on the lathe - assuming I'm seeing things correctly on the photos......


Your exactly right! I have two lathes in my home shop, this being the small one. I have fixtures made for it to do all my milling for my frames. When you don’t have a milling machine at your home shop you need to get creative lol.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ibojoe said:


> for some reason the pics don’t come out in order


For me, the pics load backwards, so I've started clicking from the last to the first in my gallery and it works, so far. I'm too lazy to load them separately usually, but that also works, it just takes time. I was thinking that if pics have been resized, that it will probably load from the smallest first as well... 
🤠  🍻 🌵🌜🍺😃


----------



## Island made

Mule Pfs finished up! Sanded to 1500 and finished with blo and buffed with paste wax.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> That’s nice!


Kind of disappointed after setting the pins and re working it the wood on the back looks a shade darker and not like it once did. Either way it's still a great looking frame and solid I just need to figure that process out a bit better.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Mule Pfs finished up! Sanded to 1500 and finished with blo and buffed with paste wax.
> View attachment 367767
> View attachment 367768
> View attachment 367769
> View attachment 367770


Very cool frame!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> now that its all epoxyed up and waiting,here is the beginning of the latest
> View attachment 367695
> View attachment 367696
> View attachment 367697
> View attachment 367698
> View attachment 367699
> View attachment 367700
> View attachment 367701
> View attachment 367702


Steven, you killed that wood, it’s bleeding out, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Mule Pfs finished up! Sanded to 1500 and finished with blo and buffed with paste wax.
> View attachment 367767
> View attachment 367768
> View attachment 367769
> View attachment 367770


That’s a beauty Shane!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Darrel you found a gem there. Those are rare as hen’s teeth.
> Skarrd did you cut that spaulted oak with a hand saw?


Tks Joe, I hope I can make you proud with whatever I create from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Checked on the pfs this morning! It's looking good sealed up nicely.
> View attachment 367730


Beauty Jon !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Mule Pfs finished up! Sanded to 1500 and finished with blo and buffed with paste wax.
> View attachment 367767
> View attachment 367768
> View attachment 367769
> View attachment 367770


Gorgeous Shane ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beauty Jon !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks D. Messed the other side up when doing the pins and couldnt seem to get the dark spots off the wood so I said screw it and just sealed it. I didn't want to keep taking more and more off of the frame lol.


----------



## Asgardian

I've been making this for a friend over the last couple weeks, still waiting on the tubes and then I'll send it her way. Made from my old oak tree that came down some time ago but just look at that grain pattern.


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> Working on another one of these flips. Don’t know what to call em. Pretty comfortable though.
> View attachment 367722
> View attachment 367723
> View attachment 367724
> View attachment 367725
> 
> for some reason the pics don’t come out in order
> View attachment 367726


MKIII there called bud 🎯👍


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> Working on another one of these flips. Don’t know what to call em. Pretty comfortable though.
> View attachment 367722
> View attachment 367723
> View attachment 367724
> View attachment 367725
> 
> for some reason the pics don’t come out in order
> View attachment 367726


MKIII there called bud 🎯👍


----------



## Island made

Asgardian said:


> I've been making this for a friend over the last couple weeks, still waiting on the tubes and then I'll send it her way. Made from my old oak tree that came down some time ago but just look at that grain pattern.
> View attachment 367793
> View attachment 367794
> View attachment 367795
> View attachment 367796
> View attachment 367797
> View attachment 367798


Very nice! But are we just gonna ignore the fact that there’s a gorgeous Bridgeport in the background?!?!


----------



## Asgardian

Island made said:


> Very nice! But are we just gonna ignore the fact that there’s a gorgeous Bridgeport in the background?!?!


My dad says thank you, he spent some time putting it together


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Darrel you found a gem there. Those are rare as hen’s teeth.
> Skarrd did you cut that spaulted oak with a hand saw?


yessir,a bow saw at that,lol


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> What kind of wood is it?


spalted oak with a PVC core


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Mule Pfs finished up! Sanded to 1500 and finished with blo and buffed with paste wax.
> View attachment 367767
> View attachment 367768
> View attachment 367769
> View attachment 367770


Wow,thats a stunner


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Steven, you killed that wood, it’s bleeding out, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


it was a patch,lol


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Checked on the pfs this morning! It's looking good sealed up nicely.
> View attachment 367730


Beauty there


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Working on another one of these flips. Don’t know what to call em. Pretty comfortable though.
> View attachment 367722
> View attachment 367723
> View attachment 367724
> View attachment 367725
> 
> for some reason the pics don’t come out in order
> View attachment 367726


thats amazing craftmanship


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Beauty there


Thanks you!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Well my jobs are close to home today so I have a little free time in-between so you know what that means! I also said screw it again and took the pfs 58 back to the sander. I couldn't stand the way the wood turned out so try number 2. I also have another set of scales curing for a future aardvark and I got that aluminum core cut for that cedar frame! Busy weekend ahead ☺


----------



## Roll Fast

Island made said:


> Very nice! But are we just gonna ignore the fact that there’s a gorgeous Bridgeport in the background?!?!


Yeah, he likes to use that Bridgeport as a background to make us all envious. Oh, sorry, to make us all say "good on you man!"
Course, I really appreciate the guys here who all hand make their frames with nothing but a sharp knife and/or a Dremel tool.


----------



## Roll Fast

Island made said:


> Mule Pfs finished up! Sanded to 1500 and finished with blo and buffed with paste wax.
> View attachment 367767
> View attachment 367768
> View attachment 367769
> View attachment 367770


Beautiful. Amazing work.
Tried that buffing and finishing up with a paste wax on the Stubby Whale. Pretty happy with the look. Just have to band it up now and see how it works........
Thanks for posting and explaining. Helps tremendously!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> it was a patch,lol
> View attachment 367821
> View attachment 367822


Yeah, I know lol….was just messing with you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## cpu_melt_down

My mom used to read me the Tortoise and the Hare when I was little; slow and steady wins the race.

Now, I'm old and slow even if I wanted to be a jackrabbit 

Managed to make a bit of progress today...




























Glamour shot of my new toy...


----------



## Jcharmin92

Roll Fast said:


> Beautiful. Amazing work.
> Tried that buffing and finishing up with a paste wax on the Stubby Whale. Pretty happy with the look. Just have to band it up now and see how it works........
> Thanks for posting and explaining. Helps tremendously!


I just started using a wax recently and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## Island made

Roll Fast said:


> Beautiful. Amazing work.
> Tried that buffing and finishing up with a paste wax on the Stubby Whale. Pretty happy with the look. Just have to band it up now and see how it works........
> Thanks for posting and explaining. Helps tremendously!


That looks fantastic! I love a glassy finish, but sometimes a more “natural” look is nice. I love the paste wax, and when It starts to look a little dull just buff it again ot add a little more wax than buff.


----------



## cromag

after a half dozen attempts to edit i'm starting over


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> That looks fantastic! I love a glassy finish, but sometimes a more “natural” look is nice. I love the paste wax, and when It starts to look a little dull just buff it again ot add a little more wax than buff.


So for this buffing process? I'm new to wax finishes. Do you apply the wax to the pad before buffing or just buff what you already rubbed on the frame? 


cromag said:


> after a half dozen attempts to edit i'm starting over


Holy! That's crazy your epoxy sets that quick. It's always humid here so it take epoxy a bit longer. I always turn the heater on in the barn and leave it over night at about 84°. But unfortunately your photos are not showing up!


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> So for this buffing process? I'm new to wax finishes. Do you apply the wax to the pad before buffing or just buff what you already rubbed on the frame?
> 
> Holy! That's crazy your epoxy sets that quick. It's always humid here so it take epoxy a bit longer. I always turn the heater on in the barn and leave it over night at about 84°. But unfortunately your photos are not showing up!


I do 2 coats of blo or tung oil, let it dry over night and then rub in a coat of past wax, let it dry for a few min then buff it with a slow buffing wheel/pad or buff by hand with a rag.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> I do 2 coats of blo or tung oil, let it dry over night and then rub in a coat of past wax, let it dry for a few min then buff it with a slow buffing wheel/pad or buff by hand with a rag.


Right on I wasn't too far off on that process! The wax I use is a combination of beeswax tung oil and carnauba wax.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> I just started using a wax recently and I'm really liking it so far.


I have put 3 coats of beeswax sunk in with a hairdryer followed by 30 light coats of bowling alley wax on a natural that was sanded down to 600 grit. It feels like antler or bone.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> I have put 3 coats of beeswax sunk in with a hairdryer followed by 30 light coats of wax on a natural that was sanded down to 600 grit. It feels like antler or bone.


Very cool! I need to try some heat when applying next time. Also here lately I'm seeing things about not needing to go past a certain grit when sanding. Do you know anything about this?


----------



## cromag

I'll try again. I got the camera out before I got too far into things for once. Doing a NLSpfs and a hybrid amigo with a SWOPS to use up the excess epoxy. At this point everything is cut or resawn , scarified and ready for a good wipe down with denatured alcohol.








On to the epoxy and clamping








After three hours in the New Mexico sun at 5300' on a metal welding table the epoxy is tack free and set so the clamps come off









Templates in place and ready for the bandsaw








Cut out and ready for the sander but not until tomorrow after the epoxy has time to cure. The metal cores act like a perfect heat sink and that heat will destroy the epoxy bond if it hasn't cured and if you get too carried away. Experience talking


----------



## Ibojoe

cpu_melt_down said:


> My mom used to read me the Tortoise and the Hare when I was little; slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> Now, I'm old and slow even if I wanted to be a jackrabbit
> 
> Managed to make a bit of progress today...
> 
> View attachment 367852
> 
> 
> View attachment 367853
> 
> 
> View attachment 367854
> 
> 
> Glamour shot of my new toy...
> 
> View attachment 367855


I like that toy. And I like that Tex-Shooter. Haven’t seen any one try one of those in a long time. Looking good brother!!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Ibojoe said:


> I like that toy. And I like that Tex-Shooter. Haven’t seen any one try one of those in a long time. Looking good brother!!


Toy

I've always liked the Tex-Shooter design. I've had that 80% template drawn on pallet wood for more than a year.

I recently acquired one from from Mr Muz made by richnewm that gave me the inspiration to go ahead and move it up front in the build line.


----------



## Rb1984

Jcharmin92 said:


> Well my jobs are close to home today so I have a little free time in-between so you know what that means! I also said screw it again and took the pfs 58 back to the sander. I couldn't stand the way the wood turned out so try number 2. I also have another set of scales curing for a future aardvark and I got that aluminum core cut for that cedar frame! Busy weekend ahead ☺
> View attachment 367844
> View attachment 367843
> View attachment 367842


Good job👍👍
In the last photo, what type of glue or epoxy do you use to paste the wood and the aluminum?


----------



## Jcharmin92

Rb1984 said:


> Good job👍👍
> In the last photo, what type of glue or epoxy do you use to paste the wood and the aluminum?


Thanks! So I have been using jb weld 5 min epoxy. But I recently found some epoxy in some random isle at Menards that is 1 minute epoxy! It sets really fast but I like it. It seems to hold better right off the get go! I'll post more on it tomorrow I'm in the house for the night.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yeah, I know lol….was just messing with you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


i know,but figured you might want to see the "makins",lol


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> My mom used to read me the Tortoise and the Hare when I was little; slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> Now, I'm old and slow even if I wanted to be a jackrabbit
> 
> Managed to make a bit of progress today...
> 
> View attachment 367852
> 
> 
> View attachment 367853
> 
> 
> View attachment 367854
> 
> 
> Glamour shot of my new toy...
> 
> View attachment 367855


lookin good


----------



## Jcharmin92

Working on this for @SLING-N-SHOT. The first aardvark I sent to him didn't arrive unfortunately! So I had to make it up to him and tonight I built this bad boy! Still have a few thing to do and it's on its way.


----------



## JASling

Looking amazing!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

cromag said:


> I'll try again. I got the camera out before I got too far into things for once. Doing a NLSpfs and a hybrid amigo with a SWOPS to use up the excess epoxy. At this point everything is cut or resawn , scarified and ready for a good wipe down with denatured alcohol.
> View attachment 367867
> 
> On to the epoxy and clamping
> View attachment 367868
> 
> After three hours in the New Mexico sun at 5300' on a metal welding table the epoxy is tack free and set so the clamps come off
> View attachment 367869
> 
> 
> Templates in place and ready for the bandsaw
> View attachment 367871
> 
> Cut out and ready for the sander but not until tomorrow after the epoxy has time to cure. The metal cores act like a perfect heat sink and that heat will destroy the epoxy bond if it hasn't cured and if you get too carried away. Experience talking
> View attachment 367872
> View attachment 367873


your sun/temp sounds about like Phoenix sun/temps,kind of miss that,the frames look good


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Working on this for @SLING-N-SHOT. The first aardvark I sent to him didn't arrive unfortunately! So I had to make it up to him and tonight I built this bad boy! Still have a few thing to do and it's on its way.
> View attachment 367893
> View attachment 367892
> View attachment 367891
> View attachment 367890
> View attachment 367889
> View attachment 367888
> View attachment 367887


WOW!!! that is Fantastic,the turquois looks like it grew there.Awesome job


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Jcharmin92 said:


> Working on this for @SLING-N-SHOT. The first aardvark I sent to him didn't arrive unfortunately! So I had to make it up to him and tonight I built this bad boy! Still have a few thing to do and it's on its way.
> View attachment 367893
> View attachment 367892
> View attachment 367891
> View attachment 367890
> View attachment 367889
> View attachment 367888
> View attachment 367887


Dang. That’s a stunner.


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> WOW!!! that is Fantastic,the turquois looks like it grew there.Awesome job


My guy makes the best knife scales around!! This thing is nutty looking!


----------



## Jcharmin92

craigbutnotreally said:


> Dang. That’s a stunner.


I really appreciate that!


----------



## Jcharmin92

JASling said:


> Looking amazing!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## skarrd

continuation of previous build


----------



## Ibojoe

Brother that turned out great. I love spaulted wood and that’s perfect. 
awesome job!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Wow! That's smokin hot Skard 🔥  🍻
The spalting is beautiful on that one. Excellent 🍻 😍 🍻


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> continuation of previous build
> View attachment 367895
> View attachment 367896
> View attachment 367897
> View attachment 367905
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367899
> View attachment 367900
> View attachment 367901
> View attachment 367902
> View attachment 367903
> View attachment 367904


Love the green!


----------



## Zen Sticks

@skarrd I agree with the others, that spalting is absolutely gorgeous. Nice work!


----------



## Zen Sticks

I know, it's "slightly" off topic. 
It's What am I fixing today. 
I honestly think it will glue up ok. But... If not, oh well. I'll just make another. 
I was killing it yesterday shooting this frame. So well that I started making little changes (messing around, learning) to my pouch hold to see how little differences change the shot. Pretty sure I forgot to "speed bump" my pouch. Oops. 
I made it to learn from. I've learned a lot already. Now let's see how I do at fixing it.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Zen Sticks said:


> I know, it's "slightly" off topic.
> It's What am I fixing today.
> I honestly think it will glue up ok. But... If not, oh well. I'll just make another.
> I was killing it yesterday shooting this frame. So well that I started making little changes (messing around, learning) to my pouch hold to see how little differences change the shot. Pretty sure I forgot to "speed bump" my pouch. Oops.
> I made it to learn from. I've learned a lot already. Now let's see how I do at fixing it.


Should work out well! Always sad to see a good frame take a head shot like that.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Working on this for @SLING-N-SHOT. The first aardvark I sent to him didn't arrive unfortunately! So I had to make it up to him and tonight I built this bad boy! Still have a few thing to do and it's on its way.
> View attachment 367893
> View attachment 367892
> View attachment 367891
> View attachment 367890
> View attachment 367889
> View attachment 367888
> View attachment 367887


Fantabulous ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Fantabulous !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you glad you like it!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> continuation of previous build
> View attachment 367895
> View attachment 367896
> View attachment 367897
> View attachment 367905
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367899
> View attachment 367900
> View attachment 367901
> View attachment 367902
> View attachment 367903
> View attachment 367904


That looks great Steven, that spalted grain is absolutely beautiful  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Flatband

skarrd said:


> continuation of previous build
> View attachment 367895
> View attachment 367896
> View attachment 367897
> View attachment 367905
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367899
> View attachment 367900
> View attachment 367901
> View attachment 367902
> View attachment 367903
> View attachment 367904


SPALT ALERT! I love Spalted wood. It makes any project more interesting. Nice job Bud!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Just cut this one out.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

A bit of sanding...










A bit of oil...




























A good coating of beeswax...




























Next, band and shoot...


----------



## JASling

cpu_melt_down said:


> A bit of sanding...
> 
> View attachment 367921
> 
> 
> A bit of oil...
> 
> View attachment 367923
> 
> 
> View attachment 367924
> 
> 
> View attachment 367925
> 
> 
> A good coating of beeswax...
> 
> View attachment 367926
> 
> 
> View attachment 367927
> 
> 
> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Next, band and shoot...


Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

cromag said:


> I'll try again. I got the camera out before I got too far into things for once. Doing a NLSpfs and a hybrid amigo with a SWOPS to use up the excess epoxy. At this point everything is cut or resawn , scarified and ready for a good wipe down with denatured alcohol.
> View attachment 367867
> 
> On to the epoxy and clamping
> View attachment 367868
> 
> After three hours in the New Mexico sun at 5300' on a metal welding table the epoxy is tack free and set so the clamps come off
> View attachment 367869
> 
> 
> Templates in place and ready for the bandsaw
> View attachment 367871
> 
> Cut out and ready for the sander but not until tomorrow after the epoxy has time to cure. The metal cores act like a perfect heat sink and that heat will destroy the epoxy bond if it hasn't cured and if you get too carried away. Experience talking
> View attachment 367872
> View attachment 367873


I tell you what @cromag your pumping out they NLS pfs 💙🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👊 it's my design which I shared with all but I would to say to anyone across the water 🇺🇸 if you want one @cromag is your man 🇺🇸💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👌👊


----------



## cromag

And I'm glad you dreamed it up


----------



## cromag

It's a stay at home with the sick dog day for me while the bride has a garage sale with her buds so I got to the fun part. Glued the swells and bling on last night and ready for some shaping








Rough stuff done , ready for some details









Hand sanding and detailing , ready for some finishing








My second favorite part , the first coat of finish , 50/50 Tru-Oil and mineral spirits , penetrates and dries a bit quicker.
that's all folks , until another 5 or 6 coats.


----------



## Roll Fast

cpu_melt_down said:


> A bit of sanding...
> 
> View attachment 367921
> 
> 
> A bit of oil...
> 
> View attachment 367923
> 
> 
> View attachment 367924
> 
> 
> View attachment 367925
> 
> 
> A good coating of beeswax...
> 
> View attachment 367926
> 
> 
> View attachment 367927
> 
> 
> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Next, band and shoot...


Gorgeous!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Flatband said:


> SPALT ALERT! I love Spalted wood. It makes any project more interesting. Nice job Bud!


I’m with you Gary ( think Gary is correct ? ) ….spalt makes everything better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Just cut this one out.
> View attachment 367918
> View attachment 367919
> View attachment 367917


Real beauty Jon, has some gorgeous grain / figuring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice triple play as usual John 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

cpu_melt_down said:


> A bit of sanding...
> 
> View attachment 367921
> 
> 
> A bit of oil...
> 
> View attachment 367923
> 
> 
> View attachment 367924
> 
> 
> View attachment 367925
> 
> 
> A good coating of beeswax...
> 
> View attachment 367926
> 
> 
> View attachment 367927
> 
> 
> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Next, band and shoot...


Next Mike, trade to Darrell for the 55 gallon white HDPE barrel for your custom catchbox he has for you, lol 

J/K, brother, that is a beautiful sling though, and looks smooth as butter…..and yes, you can still have the barrel. 

( don’t forget to let me know a couple days before we meet up as to when and where )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Real beauty Jon, has some gorgeous grain / figuring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you! I believe it is buck eye burl.


----------



## Tree Man

Back to an English yew "quiet build"


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Tree Man said:


> Back to an English yew "quiet build"
> View attachment 367978


Always love your builds. Can’t wait to see what it turns into.


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Brother that turned out great. I love spaulted wood and that’s perfect.
> awesome job!


Thank You,man i just wish the two "forks" i got had as pretty


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Wow! That's smokin hot Skard 🔥  🍻
> The spalting is beautiful on that one. Excellent 🍻 😍 🍻


Thanks,i am enjoying playing around with it


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Love the green!


Thanks PVC


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> @skarrd I agree with the others, that spalting is absolutely gorgeous. Nice work!


Thanks Brother,lovin the opportunity to experiment with it


----------



## skarrd

Zen Sticks said:


> I know, it's "slightly" off topic.
> It's What am I fixing today.
> I honestly think it will glue up ok. But... If not, oh well. I'll just make another.
> I was killing it yesterday shooting this frame. So well that I started making little changes (messing around, learning) to my pouch hold to see how little differences change the shot. Pretty sure I forgot to "speed bump" my pouch. Oops.
> I made it to learn from. I've learned a lot already. Now let's see how I do at fixing it.


Oh that hurts but looks fixable,good luck


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That looks great Steven, that spalted grain is absolutely beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Brother,i wish some of it had been in the actual "forks"wood,but it is a pretty thing non the less


----------



## skarrd

Flatband said:


> SPALT ALERT! I love Spalted wood. It makes any project more interesting. Nice job Bud!


Thank You,i am learning to love it,and look for more


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Just cut this one out.
> View attachment 367918
> View attachment 367919
> View attachment 367917


oooh thats gonna be Nice


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> A bit of sanding...
> 
> View attachment 367921
> 
> 
> A bit of oil...
> 
> View attachment 367923
> 
> 
> View attachment 367924
> 
> 
> View attachment 367925
> 
> 
> A good coating of beeswax...
> 
> View attachment 367926
> 
> 
> View attachment 367927
> 
> 
> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Next, band and shoot...


Wow that is a Beauty


----------



## skarrd

Tree Man said:


> Back to an English yew "quiet build"
> View attachment 367978


Thats gonna be a Beauty,actually it already is,so it will just get beautyer,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

cromag said:


> It's a stay at home with the sick dog day for me while the bride has a garage sale with her buds so I got to the fun part. Glued the swells and bling on last night and ready for some shaping
> View attachment 367929
> 
> Rough stuff done , ready for some details
> View attachment 367930
> 
> 
> Hand sanding and detailing , ready for some finishing
> View attachment 367932
> 
> My second favorite part , the first coat of finish , 50/50 Tru-Oil and mineral spirits , penetrates and dries a bit quicker.
> that's all folks , until another 5 or 6 coats.
> View attachment 367933


Awesome 
hope the pup gets to feeling better


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> oooh thats gonna be Nice


Thanks man!;


----------



## Tree Man

craigbutnotreally said:


> Always love your builds. Can’t wait to see what it turns into.


Thanks buddy. Fingers crossed I can get this one across the finish line.


skarrd said:


> Thats gonna be a Beauty,actually it already is,so it will just get beautyer,,,,,,,,


Thanks brother Skarrd. Hopefully it'll be the beautiful est. Lol 😆


----------



## Ibojoe

cpu_melt_down said:


> A bit of sanding...
> 
> View attachment 367921
> 
> 
> A bit of oil...
> 
> View attachment 367923
> 
> 
> View attachment 367924
> 
> 
> View attachment 367925
> 
> 
> A good coating of beeswax...
> 
> View attachment 367926
> 
> 
> View attachment 367927
> 
> 
> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Next, band and shoot...


That really turned out nice!!


----------



## Island made

cromag said:


> It's a stay at home with the sick dog day for me while the bride has a garage sale with her buds so I got to the fun part. Glued the swells and bling on last night and ready for some shaping
> View attachment 367929
> 
> Rough stuff done , ready for some details
> View attachment 367930
> 
> 
> Hand sanding and detailing , ready for some finishing
> View attachment 367932
> 
> My second favorite part , the first coat of finish , 50/50 Tru-Oil and mineral spirits , penetrates and dries a bit quicker.
> that's all folks , until another 5 or 6 coats.
> View attachment 367933


Those are stunners! Love them all.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> continuation of previous build
> View attachment 367895
> View attachment 367896
> View attachment 367897
> View attachment 367905
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367899
> View attachment 367900
> View attachment 367901
> View attachment 367902
> View attachment 367903
> View attachment 367904


Love that Steven!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> Back to an English yew "quiet build"
> View attachment 367978


Beautiful Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

cpu_melt_down said:


> A bit of sanding...
> 
> View attachment 367921
> 
> 
> A bit of oil...
> 
> View attachment 367923
> 
> 
> View attachment 367924
> 
> 
> View attachment 367925
> 
> 
> A good coating of beeswax...
> 
> View attachment 367926
> 
> 
> View attachment 367927
> 
> 
> View attachment 367928
> 
> 
> Next, band and shoot...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks buddy!


----------



## cromag

For me it's kind of a wash rinse and repeat thing. A fellow member inquired about a 90mm aluminum cored Brooke rifle or NLS and I had neither hanging around but i found a couple of resawn 12" pieces of shedua that were just barely wide enough and the make was on.
Doing my early formulating








Epoxied and clamp early this morning








After some windy metal detecting it's out the claamps . through the bandsaw and the Brookes gets some bling








Fortunately i prepped an OPFS out of shedua and shopping cart plastic in case there was extra epoxy mixed. cure time


----------



## Asgardian

UPDATE: The tubes finally came in and my dad got to play with his fancy lathe and make some pins. Drilled some holes in the frame, had a little issue with a hidden knot but we managed. Gonna let the tubes settle into place until tomorrow morning. Hopefully she fires as lovely as she looks and we can get some good pictures too!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

More of the same...sand, oil, & wax.

This time the Ash/Acacia.


































Credit to Joe Roberts for the S1 Pro design; one of my favorite straight wrist shooters.


----------



## Slide-Easy

cpu_melt_down said:


> More of the same...sand, oil, & wax.
> 
> This time the Ash/Acacia.
> 
> View attachment 368068
> 
> View attachment 368067
> 
> 
> View attachment 368069
> View attachment 368070
> 
> 
> Credit to Joe Roberts for the S1 Pro design; one of my favorite straight wrist shooters.


That is a nice looking fork.


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Love that Steven!


Thank You


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> More of the same...sand, oil, & wax.
> 
> This time the Ash/Acacia.
> 
> View attachment 368068
> 
> View attachment 368067
> 
> 
> View attachment 368069
> View attachment 368070
> 
> 
> Credit to Joe Roberts for the S1 Pro design; one of my favorite straight wrist shooters.


Sweet


----------



## Jcharmin92

Finished the fiddle head frame tonight.


----------



## skarrd

just a quick experiment,3rd coat of tru oil,


----------



## Whytey

V


skarrd said:


> just a quick experiment,3rd coat of tru oil,
> View attachment 368093
> View attachment 368094
> View attachment 368095
> View attachment 368096
> View attachment 368097
> View attachment 368098


Very nice mate, a little glossy but sweet.


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> just a quick experiment,3rd coat of tru oil,
> View attachment 368093
> View attachment 368094
> View attachment 368095
> View attachment 368096
> View attachment 368097
> View attachment 368098


oOoOO! NIce one

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Finished the fiddle head frame tonight.
> View attachment 368102
> View attachment 368103
> View attachment 368101


Stunning frame!


----------



## Booral121

These are getting done once in from work @madmax96 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍👊 and a clipped evo with a pewter stags head inlay


----------



## madmax96

Booral121 said:


> These are getting done once in from work @madmax96 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍👊 and a clipped evo with a pewter stags head inlay


Rad as f... 👌🏼


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Stunning frame!


Thank you Shane!


----------



## Roll Fast

Finished up the Stubby Whale and put a set of bands on it.
Need to put a wrap on the handle but paracord keeps sliding off. 
Gonna have to get some hockey tape or something.........
Nice and small; slides into the pocket easy. (86 wide x 120 long x 20 thick (mm)).


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

cpu_melt_down said:


> More of the same...sand, oil, & wax.
> 
> This time the Ash/Acacia.
> 
> View attachment 368068
> 
> View attachment 368067
> 
> 
> View attachment 368069
> View attachment 368070
> 
> 
> Credit to Joe Roberts for the S1 Pro design; one of my favorite straight wrist shooters.


Very nice Mike, love the palm swell bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Asgardian

My mini sling is finished!!

I tested the thing out and essentially, it's a kid's slingshot. VERY easy to draw, a little hard to hold because of the faux leather of the pouch and I have big paws, and it's got a very short draw, like my forearm. It's also not the best with bigger ammo but shoots marbles amazingly.


----------



## Booral121

Bit more progress🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊 once the oil hits this omfg 👊💙🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## cromag

Making some progress on yesterday's three. Clamps came off did the heavy sanding and kerf cut most of the grooves .








Down to the hand sanding to 400 grit ready for the first coat of 50/50








Time to dry and make them shiney


----------



## JASling

Extra simple!!! Thanks @Bimbo for the idea!!!
False Flatop Battle Axe!























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

JASling said:


> Extra simple!!! Thanks @Bimbo for the idea!!!
> False Flatop Battle Axe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


How do you mean false flat top buddy 🤔 just because one side filled for bands 👊🎯


----------



## JASling

Booral121 said:


> How do you mean false flat top buddy  just because one side filled for bands


Just saying 'false' since its not completely flat on top and has a minuscule opening just to let the tying band to slide easier into the gap instead of weaving it in like my "Holy" BA, but also depending on how much or the tying material you use could fill the hole so yeah... i guess


----------



## Booral121

JASling said:


> Just saying 'false' since its not completely flat on top and has a minuscule opening just to let the tying band to slide easier into the gap instead of weaving it in like my "Holy" BA, but also depending on how much or the tying material you use could fill the hoe so yeah... i guess 😅


Ah looks flat as well 🎯🤣👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Sandstorm

JASling said:


> Extra simple!!! Thanks @Bimbo for the idea!!!
> False Flatop Battle Axe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Something tells me you’ve sharpened the edges on one of those battle axes at some point. Possibly even thrown it at something 😉.


----------



## JASling

Sandstorm said:


> Something tells me you’ve sharpened the edges on one of those battle axes at some point. Possibly even thrown it at something 😉.


I plea the 5th


----------



## Ibojoe

Finally got this one finished up.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Finally got this one finished up.
> View attachment 368190
> View attachment 368191
> View attachment 368192


----------



## Booral121

Ibojoe said:


> Finally got this one finished up.
> View attachment 368190
> View attachment 368191
> View attachment 368192


Come out lovely that 👌🎯👊 I had the one before it the MKII was a really nice comfortable frame as well 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Sandstorm

Ibojoe said:


> Finally got this one finished up.
> View attachment 368190
> View attachment 368191
> View attachment 368192


Man Joe, that’s freaking gorgeous!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Bit more progress once the oil hits this omfg


Looks great John, but that small crack or inclusion at the center of the forks is just begging for a touch of Turquoise inlay……sorry, can’t help it, I’m an inlay nut,  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Finally got this one finished up.
> View attachment 368190
> View attachment 368191
> View attachment 368192


Dayum Joe, you’re killing me my friend









That is absolutely gorgeous….nuff said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> V
> 
> Very nice mate, a little glossy but sweet.


Thanks,i may hae gotten carried away with the tru oil,lol


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> oOoOO! NIce one
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks,i think 4 coats is good on this one tho


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great John, but that small crack or inclusion at the center of the forks is just begging for a touch of Turquoise inlay……sorry, can’t help it, I’m an inlay nut,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Darrell I've just noticed this bud sorry 😞👊🎯 the customer @madmax96 requested the wooden side to the and a one of my red fiber optics 🎯👌. Now I totally agree the surface crack would be really filled with turquoise but only if it was target side I think your eye would jump between the optic and the turquoise 🎯👌 got the first coat on her anyways what you think 😍👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Slide-Easy

Booral121 said:


> Darrell I've just noticed this bud sorry 😞👊🎯 the customer @madmax96 requested the wooden side to the and a one of my red fiber optics 🎯👌. Now I totally agree the surface crack would be really filled with turquoise but only if it was target side I think your eye would jump between the optic and the turquoise 🎯👌 got the first coat on her anyways what you think 😍👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


That sure is a nice looking fork.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Darrell I've just noticed this bud sorry  the customer @madmax96 requested the wooden side to the and a one of my red fiber optics . Now I totally agree the surface crack would be really filled with turquoise but only if it was target side I think your eye would jump between the optic and the turquoise  got the first coat on her anyways what you think


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yeah what about the frame 😂😂🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍🎯👊


----------



## Booral121

Got first coat on my version of the pfs axe by @JASling 🎯👊👍👌


----------



## JASling

Booral121 said:


> Got first coat on my version of the pfs axe by @JASling 🎯👊👍👌


Looking damn AWESOME!!!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Booral121 said:


> Got first coat on my version of the pfs axe by @JASling 🎯👊👍👌


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## madmax96

Booral121 said:


> Darrell I've just noticed this bud sorry 😞👊🎯 the customer @madmax96 requested the wooden side to the and a one of my red fiber optics 🎯👌. Now I totally agree the surface crack would be really filled with turquoise but only if it was target side I think your eye would jump between the optic and the turquoise 🎯👌 got the first coat on her anyways what you think 😍👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


SO ready to shoot her damn, teasing me for real 😅💥🔥🎯


----------



## Island made




----------



## High Desert Flipper

Love the subtle curve.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Yeah what about the frame


Well John, I was talking about the frame because all I’ve ever seen of you is your knuckles and kneecaps in a YouTube video, LOL……. You might not be beautiful at all ha ha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Updated pic on the natty recurve, a la [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] getting close to finishing and feels pretty good in the hand.

I may still take a bit more meat off the target side of the forks, get them to angle back a bit more ?


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Updated pic on the natty recurve, a la [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] getting close to finishing and feels pretty good in the hand.
> 
> I may still take a bit more meat off the target side of the forks, get them to angle back a bit more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Looks great Darrell. I'd say go for it on taking a little off!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looks great Darrell. I'd say go for it on taking a little off!


Tks Jon and I did last night, much better now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks Jon and I did last night, much better now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Awesome can't wait to see it!


----------



## Booral121

Optic done 👌👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 @madmax96


----------



## Booral121

_And finished up another chalice based one 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌_


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Darrell I've just noticed this bud sorry 😞👊🎯 the customer @madmax96 requested the wooden side to the and a one of my red fiber optics 🎯👌. Now I totally agree the surface crack would be really filled with turquoise but only if it was target side I think your eye would jump between the optic and the turquoise 🎯👌 got the first coat on her anyways what you think 😍👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


Wow! Looks amazing


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Got first coat on my version of the pfs axe by @JASling 🎯👊👍👌


Coolness


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> View attachment 368278
> View attachment 368279
> View attachment 368280
> View attachment 368281





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Updated pic on the natty recurve, a la [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] getting close to finishing and feels pretty good in the hand.
> 
> I may still take a bit more meat off the target side of the forks, get them to angle back a bit more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


WOW! You guys are getting busy. 
Looking great!!


----------



## Whytey

My take on the @Booral121 P-EVO from curved 9/16" skateboard deck.


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Whytey said:


> My take on the @Booral121 P-EVO from curved 9/16" skateboard deck.
> View attachment 368417
> View attachment 368418
> View attachment 368419
> View attachment 368420
> View attachment 368421
> View attachment 368422
> View attachment 368423


That’s an absolute beauty. Said it before but I love old skateboard forks.


----------



## Booral121

Whytey said:


> My take on the @Booral121 P-EVO from curved 9/16" skateboard deck.
> View attachment 368417
> View attachment 368418
> View attachment 368419
> View attachment 368420
> View attachment 368421
> View attachment 368422
> View attachment 368423


 Nice 👌🎯💙 the white and light wood look nice together. And How does it feel with only the one side shaped and shamfered?? are you getting away with it cause of the curve 👍🎯👊💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Whytey

Booral121 said:


> Nice 👌🎯💙 the white and light wood look nice together. And How does it feel with only the one side shaped and shamfered?? are you getting away with it cause of the curve 👍🎯👊💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


The second BLO coat is drying currently but yeah, feels good in the hand with just enough chamfer on the fork tip back so the index finger is comfortably wrapped around using a thumb brace technique. Only my finger tips touch the target side so I feel no need for curvature there.
As to the frame curve, I'll let you know how it shoots once banded up for full butterfly.
I'm not selling them so looks aren't my fancy, only practical simplicity.👊

Sweet design Boo!


----------



## Booral121

Whytey said:


> The second BLO coat is drying currently but yeah, feels good in the hand with just enough chamfer on the fork tip back so the index finger is comfortably wrapped around using a thumb brace technique. Only my finger tips touch the target side so I feel no need for curvature there.
> I'm not selling them so looks aren't my fancy, only practical simplicity.👊
> 
> Sweet design Boo!


See that's why I shamfer and contour both sides was for the fitting totally locks to any hand then. If you watch the review on my NLS designs that palmettoflyer done he explains the feel and workings of my shaping so well 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 it's the exact same shamfering I apply to all my own designs and frames I build really. But ****** my friend if one sides working for you then 👌👊🎯💙 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Whytey

Booral121 said:


> See that's why I shamfer and contour both sides was for the fitting totally locks to any hand then. If you watch the review on my NLS designs that palmettoflyer done he explains the feel and workings of my shaping so well 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 it's the exact same shamfering I apply to all my own designs and frames I build really. But **** my friend if one sides working for you then 👌👊🎯💙 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


As you say, yours need to suit all grip styles..... look awesome too.😉🤙💙🇦🇺


----------



## Booral121

Whytey said:


> As you say, yours need to suit all grip styles..... look awesome too.😉🤙💙🇦🇺


And how you know I get called boo!! Buy the way 🤣🤣🎯💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Whytey

Booral121 said:


> And how you know I get called boo!! Buy the way 🤣🤣🎯💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


Just a talented guess..... probably British culture background.


----------



## Island made

Whytey said:


> My take on the @Booral121 P-EVO from curved 9/16" skateboard deck.
> View attachment 368417
> View attachment 368418
> View attachment 368419
> View attachment 368420
> View attachment 368421
> View attachment 368422
> View attachment 368423


Awesome build! Love skate deck frames! That’s a beauty.


----------



## Island made

heavy hitter finished up this morning.


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> My take on the @Booral121 P-EVO from curved 9/16" skateboard deck.
> View attachment 368417
> View attachment 368418
> View attachment 368419
> View attachment 368420
> View attachment 368421
> View attachment 368422
> View attachment 368423


that is nice Cool shooter


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> View attachment 368435
> 
> heavy hitter finished up this morning.


nice one,diggin the green anodizing


----------



## Whytey

Good to go.....


----------



## Stankard757

Wide fork today. This one got a cool texture love the feel






























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling

By doing an the axe i just had to do a CPFS the same!!! Another "False" flattop  should be done by tomorrow for sure!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

I am building a variable vibration unit 🤦‍♂️I replaced all 4 shafts and the bearing cases and bearing and all o-rings and seals . Almost have it all buttoned up 😀


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> I am building a variable vibration unit 🤦‍♂️I replaced all 4 shafts and the bearing cases and bearing and all o-rings and seals . Almost have it all buttoned up 😀
> View attachment 368522
> 
> View attachment 368521


Good job Jase..... timber industry related?
Are they hot presses in the background?


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Good job Jase..... timber industry related?
> Are they hot presses in the background?


Concrete products walls retaining house veneers . We do 109 different products even building blocks sometimes. The molds are what you see in the back ground . Running east stones this weekend 👍🏻


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> I am building a variable vibration unit 🤦‍♂️I replaced all 4 shafts and the bearing cases and bearing and all o-rings and seals . Almost have it all buttoned up 😀
> View attachment 368522
> 
> View attachment 368521


Some people just get all the fun…


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Some people just get all the fun…


To be honest it’s a nice job 👍🏻 I pop them apart and put the new parts all week haha . But we only swap it out every 2 years or if it fails before but normally goes 2 years easy . But big boss gets cranky if it’s not on shelf ready to rock it’s a show stopper . You know how it goes


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Concrete products walls retaining house veneers . We do 109 different products even building blocks sometimes. The molds are what you see in the back ground . Running east stones this weekend 👍🏻


Cool
Back in '90s I worked maintenance for 10 years at a plywood factory..... did a fitter turner machinist apprenticeship. Left that behind and did something else.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> To be honest it’s a nice job 👍🏻 I pop them apart and put the new parts all week haha . But we only swap it out every 2 years or if it fails before but normally goes 2 years easy . But big boss gets cranky if it’s not on shelf ready to rock it’s a show stopper . You know how it goes


Yeah, Work isn't fun sometimes...


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Yeah, Work Sucks...


Hey you need stay away from them 4 letter words remember sea dog haha . Don’t need you in hot water again 🤫


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Hey you need stay away from them 4 letter words remember sea dog haha . Don’t need you in hot water again 🤫


Thanks for throwing me a Ring Bouy, Jason!


----------



## Flatband

That'a a beauty!


----------



## Flatband

Jcharmin92 said:


> Just cut this one out.
> View attachment 367918
> View attachment 367919
> View attachment 367917


----------



## Flatband

Is that a Birch Burl piece? Great grain on it. That should finish out nice!


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> Thanks for throwing me a Ring Bouy, Jason!


Any time sir


----------



## Slide-Easy

Portboy said:


> Any time sir
> View attachment 368552


----------



## Tree Man

Booral121 said:


> Darrell I've just noticed this bud sorry 😞👊🎯 the customer @madmax96 requested the wooden side to the and a one of my red fiber optics 🎯👌. Now I totally agree the surface crack would be really filled with turquoise but only if it was target side I think your eye would jump between the optic and the turquoise 🎯👌 got the first coat on her anyways what you think 😍👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


Now THATS a good lookin frame!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Flatband said:


> Is that a Birch Burl piece? Great grain on it. That should finish out nice!


Yes it is @StringSlap now owns this one


----------



## devils son in law

I've been whittling away at this Yew fork given to me by the legendary Treeman!
Progress has been slow due to warmer weather that's got me outside playing more. That's OK, I'm in no hurry, I'm having fun slowly digging into this one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looking great Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

devils son in law said:


> I've been whittling away at this Yew fork given to me by the legendary Treeman!
> Progress has been slow due to warmer weather that's got me outside playing more. That's OK, I'm in no hurry, I'm having fun slowly digging into this one.
> View attachment 368676


I'd like to have it when you are thru.


----------



## Ibojoe

Yew is such a pleasure to work. Pretty too.


----------



## Island made

devils son in law said:


> I've been whittling away at this Yew fork given to me by the legendary Treeman!
> Progress has been slow due to warmer weather that's got me outside playing more. That's OK, I'm in no hurry, I'm having fun slowly digging into this one.
> View attachment 368676


That’s gonna be a beauty!


----------



## Island made

Finished this one today


----------



## Flatband

Belongs in a Jewelry Shop window! Top Shelf work Buddy!


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s shiny. I like shiny 🤣


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Finished this one today
> View attachment 368794
> View attachment 368795
> View attachment 368796


Sweet Shane ya making lots them last while


----------



## skarrd

Nice little pfs design brother


----------



## Whytey

Another 9/16" skateboard deck pfs, the @Booral121 NLS


----------



## Booral121

Whytey said:


> Another 9/16" skateboard deck pfs, the @Booral121 NLS
> View attachment 368856
> View attachment 368857
> View attachment 368858


Nice buddy 🎯💙👊👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Finished this one today
> View attachment 368794
> View attachment 368795
> View attachment 368796





Whytey said:


> Another 9/16" skateboard deck pfs, the @Booral121 NLS
> View attachment 368856
> View attachment 368857
> View attachment 368858


Nice work Shane and Whytey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Flatband said:


> Belongs in a Jewelry Shop window! Top Shelf work Buddy!


Thanks so much, Gary!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> That’s shiny. I like shiny 🤣


Me too! Thanks brother!


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> Sweet Shane ya making lots them last while


Thanks Jason! Sure have, and more to make…..many more!


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> Nice little pfs design brother


Thank you!


----------



## Island made

Whytey said:


> Another 9/16" skateboard deck pfs, the @Booral121 NLS
> View attachment 368856
> View attachment 368857
> View attachment 368858


I love that! I have a soft spot for skate deck frames and that ones a beauty!


----------



## Whytey

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice work Shane and Whytey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell


----------



## Whytey

Island made said:


> I love that! I have a soft spot for skate deck frames and that ones a beauty!


Thanks mate, appreciated.😊
Pretty simple and basic but effective.
Again, love your machining, especially the pfs.


----------



## Booral121

Todays work ready for oil 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


----------



## skarrd

aside from pfs/gappers,i like building from scraps and letting the shape of said scraps influence the design [not just slings] and so this is what i have going at the moment


----------



## Slide-Easy

Booral121 said:


> Todays work ready for oil 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


I sure would like to have that mule.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a cool one Skarrd. Love that spault! Very nice!


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> aside from pfs/gappers,i like building from scraps and letting the shape of said scraps influence the design [not just slings] and so this is what i have going at the moment
> View attachment 368954
> View attachment 368955
> View attachment 368956
> View attachment 368957
> View attachment 368958
> View attachment 368959
> View attachment 368960


Always love your style, Steven. And that beauty is no exception!


----------



## Island made

Booral121 said:


> Todays work ready for oil 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


Nice builds bro, you keep busy!


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a cool one Skarrd. Love that spault! Very nice!


Thanks Brother


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Always love your style, Steven. And that beauty is no exception!


Thanks Shane,means a lot


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great Steven, love the spalt…..is that swell out of Oak ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Steven, love the spalt…..is that swell out of Oak ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell,yessir its another piece of the limb that came down a while back


----------



## skarrd

and now its finished and in the process of cutting a can-with 177 BBs-so may take a while,lol.


----------



## Booral121

Slide-Easy said:


> I sure would like to have that mule.


Well save your penny's buddy and hit me up 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊💙🎯👌👍


----------



## Booral121

Island made said:


> Nice builds bro, you keep busy!


Yup if I keep busy it stops the darkness creeping round me 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> I am building a variable vibration unit 🤦‍♂️I replaced all 4 shafts and the bearing cases and bearing and all o-rings and seals . Almost have it all buttoned up 😀
> View attachment 368522
> 
> View attachment 368521


Variable Vibration Unit.
Had one of those years ago. Called it our Plymouth Reliant K car with a 2.0 litre engine. If you adjusted the gas pedal, you more or (a little) less vibration. No more power or speed; just vibration..........
Nice work eh?!


----------



## Roll Fast

devils son in law said:


> I've been whittling away at this Yew fork given to me by the legendary Treeman!
> Progress has been slow due to warmer weather that's got me outside playing more. That's OK, I'm in no hurry, I'm having fun slowly digging into this one.
> View attachment 368676


Nice Oldtimer carving knife!


----------



## Booral121

Wee update first coat of Tru-oil oil on these 4 🎯👍👌


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Odd concept I had for a natural. Leaving a unrounded edge each side. Hard to take good pictures of the shape. But I guess an easy example it like an eye sort off.  Super comfortable to hold because the back unrounded edge locks into the crevice of the hand. Palm and fingers curl around the rounded parts. It’s an odd one for sure but Im digging how it’s coming along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

New skateboard PFS and my first descender frame





































Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Stankard757 said:


> New skateboard PFS and my first descender frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I don't know if you follow gernot muller on IG but he does all different descenders pretty cool ones 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## Stankard757

Booral121 said:


> I don't know if you follow gernot muller on IG but he does all different descenders pretty cool ones 󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Know him from FB and they are cool AF. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Stankard757 said:


> Know him from FB and they are cool AF.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Yeah different shaped ones that eh. 👊🎯


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Ready for grooves and finish. Really happy with it how it came out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Booral121 said:


> I don't know if you follow gernot muller on IG but he does all different descenders pretty cool ones


Those are pretty sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

craigbutnotreally said:


> Those are pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah he like sands the one side of them flat n that n uses different shaped ones and that 🎯👊👌👍


----------



## Island made

craigbutnotreally said:


> Ready for grooves and finish. Really happy with it how it came out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤩 wow! Love the shape of that one! Nice work!


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> New skateboard PFS and my first descender frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Those look fantastic!


----------



## Island made

Booral121 said:


> Wee update first coat of Tru-oil oil on these 4 🎯👍👌


Always love the way the oil POPS the grain, nice work!


----------



## Booral121

Island made said:


> Always love the way the oil POPS the grain, nice work!


Thanks bud 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## Roll Fast

Stankard757 said:


> New skateboard PFS and my first descender frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That "descender" frame looks good. Love the colour too.
Would be a nice solid frame for sure.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

craigbutnotreally said:


> Ready for grooves and finish. Really happy with it how it came out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking sweet Caleb ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> New skateboard PFS and my first descender frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice Mike, love the blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Island made said:


> wow! Love the shape of that one! Nice work!


Hehe. Thanks Shane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looking sweet Caleb !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks ! I was going to build another G10 slingshot for my next but our trade recently had me in the natural mood. Already got some more forks lined up. There’s a huge straight one I found that I can get real fancy with. Already playing around with ideas in my head. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

craigbutnotreally said:


> Odd concept I had for a natural. Leaving a unrounded edge each side. Hard to take good pictures of the shape. But I guess an easy example it like an eye sort off.  Super comfortable to hold because the back unrounded edge locks into the crevice of the hand. Palm and fingers curl around the rounded parts. It’s an odd one for sure but Im digging how it’s coming along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like the design also like the fact that i'm not the only barefoot maker on here


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> New skateboard PFS and my first descender frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


nice,And another barefooter


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks skarrd and yep hate shoes

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Island made said:


> Those look fantastic!


Thanks Shane

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Roll Fast said:


> That "descender" frame looks good. Love the colour too.
> Would be a nice solid frame for sure.


Thanks Roll. Got two for $15 off Amazon one for bands, one for tubes. Kept it simple for the first one

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Mike, love the blue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Made a start to this today 🎯👌👍👊 going to sink the stag and guy also wants blue clips so as to match his goose one below 🎯👊


----------



## craigbutnotreally

skarrd said:


> like the design also like the fact that i'm not the only barefoot maker on here


You won’t catch me wearing shoes at home unless I’m mowing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Made a start to this today 🎯👌👍👊 going to sink the stag and guy also wants blue clips so as to match his good one


wow,thats gonna be a stunner,nice job


----------



## Booral121

Done clipped evo style with stag head 🎯👊👍my little ice axe (original by @JASling ) and a clipped one of my own designs no we will call it Derek 😂🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👌


----------



## Rb1984

Booral121 said:


> Done clipped evo style with stag head 🎯👊👍my little ice axe (original by @JASling ) and a clipped one of my own designs no we will call it Derek 😂🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👌


Very nice especially the fourth and fifth photo. The last one too.


----------



## Booral121

Rb1984 said:


> Very nice especially the third and fourth photo. The last one too.


Thanks buddy 🎯👊. The evo and Derek are for customers but the wee axe and about another 20 will be getting listed tonight tomorrow - ish on the for sale bit if anyone is interested 💙🎯👌👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## skarrd

Nice,especially the axe,whole nother level of Badass there,


----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday and today











































and now its fully sanded and drying - 1st coat tru oil


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.

It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished. 

This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !

I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.

Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Dang that’s a beauty. I still haven’t found where my stash of high grit paper is packed. So that last one I finished I only got to 220. Plan to refinish it higher though when I find the paper. Curious did you mainly use the CA as a filler or no? I use really thin CA and I’d sand right through 2 coats. So was curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Very nice mate! Really nice core colour and wood finish👌
If it got HTS form It would be even better (for me, I love the HTS)


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

craigbutnotreally said:


> Dang that’s a beauty. I still haven’t found where my stash of high grit paper is packed. So that last one I finished I only got to 220. Plan to refinish it higher though when I find the paper. Curious did you mainly use the CA as a filler or no? I use really thin CA and I’d sand right through 2 coats. So was curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Caleb, I use the water thin CA mostly as a sealer not really a pore filler.
After the CA dries, I sand it very lightly and just enough to scuff it back to dull. Then I wipe it down real good and either spray poly finish it from a rattle can, or use the Howards feed and wax or Minwax paste wax and then a good buffing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Rb1984 said:


> Very nice mate! Really nice core colour and wood finish
> If it got HTS form It would be even better (for me, I love the HTS)


Tks brother ,Got a flat pic of an HTS ? 

I have more blanks out of the same wood to try different frames with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Thanks Caleb, I use the water thin CA mostly as a sealer not really a pore filler.
> After the CA dries, I sand it very lightly and just enough to scuff it back to dull. Then I wipe it down real good and either spray poly finish it from a rattle can, or use the Howards feed and wax or Minwax paste wax and then a good buffing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Good to know. I’ll have to try that sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That's a beauty Darrell  
But the inlaid Turquoise aiming point is on the wrong side.


----------



## madmax96

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


daamn ! this has my name written an over it. what an frame 😲 👉 come home to daddy


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Dang thats a Beauty for sure,the finish on that mahogany is flawless


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> this one yesterday and today
> View attachment 369259
> View attachment 369260
> View attachment 369261
> View attachment 369262
> View attachment 369263
> View attachment 369264
> 
> and now its fully sanded and drying - 1st coat tru oil





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Holy smokes! You guys are rollin!!
Those are gorgeous y’all!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

craigbutnotreally said:


> Good to know. I’ll have to try that sometime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It works pretty good, seems it takes way less poly after a couple CA coats, usually just 1 coat of poly, two at most, and the wood doesn’t fuzz up as bad with the poly as if you had not used the CA at all and just put poly on bare wood….. poly sprayed on there, unsealed wood just seems to fuzz up pretty bad to me which requires more sanding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Whytey said:


> That's a beauty Darrell
> But the inlaid Turquoise aiming point is on the wrong side.


LOL, Tks brother…..just stand on your head and it’s on the correct side again, haha.
LHH / OTT Baby ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

madmax96 said:


> daamn ! this has my name written an over it. what an frame   come home to daddy


Tks brother, the shipping would cost as much as the sling to where you are, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Dang thats a Beauty for sure,the finish on that mahogany is flawless


Tks Steven, got a nice one I’m working on for you as well that I think you’ll LOVE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Holy smokes! You guys are rollin!!
> Those are gorgeous y’all!!


Tks Joe, appreciate you brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, Tks brother…..just stand on your head and it’s on the correct side again, haha.
> LHH / OTT Baby !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Darrell it's cause he's in Australia every thing is upside down to them 😏😂😂😂🎯💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## madmax96

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks brother, the shipping would cost as much as the sling to where you are, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


where are you located 


SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks brother, the shipping would cost as much as the sling to where you are, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


that does not bother me at all  I have bought knives from ALL over the US, east to west


----------



## Whytey

Booral121 said:


> Darrell it's cause he's in Australia every thing is upside down to them 😏😂😂😂🎯💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


Pull your head in Boo..... 🤨👊


----------



## Rb1984

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks brother ,Got a flat pic of an HTS ?
> 
> I have more blanks out of the same wood to try different frames with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Here are some pictures of mine, it's the small version of ProShot.
It is comfortable, however especially if you have small hands, you may prefer to copy the size of the small one from PocketPredator, I think it is a little smaller than mine.
@Ryan43 has several, maybe you can ask him for a photo.
Greetings👍🏼🎯


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Wow!! Stunning 😍 love it. How did you dye the ply without it bleeding into the mahogany?


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **











Sorry Darrell, they are on the way south.


----------



## devils son in law

Finally wrapping up the Yew fork I got from Treeman and I'll start peeling the bark off this Maple fork.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

madmax96 said:


> where are you located
> 
> that does not bother me at all  I have bought knives from ALL over the US, east to west


I’m in Norcross, GEORGIA / USA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Wow!! Stunning  love it. How did you dye the ply without it bleeding into the mahogany?


Tks Shane, I wood burned a line at the junction of ply and Mahogany to create a border of sorts, and I also cut the felt tip of the blue highlighter at a very acute angle with a razor knife so I had pinpoint precision while coloring in the ply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks Shane, I wood burned a line at the junction of ply and Mahogany to create a border of sorts, and I also cut the felt tip of the blue highlighter at a very acute angle with a razor knife so I had pinpoint precision while coloring in the ply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen


very well done.


----------



## Slide-Easy

devils son in law said:


> Finally wrapping up the Yew fork I got from Treeman and I'll start peeling the bark off this Maple fork.
> View attachment 369281


Thanks a million, Peetie Wheatstraw...if you don't still have my address, pm me.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished this oversized / thicker than normal Birch ply cored, Mahogany scaled Wasp FTC knockoff this morning …….. The mahogany has a beautiful golden sheen to the grain, love it.
> 
> It is sanded up to 1200 grit, two coats of Satan‘s Snot ( CA Glue, MO’s fav LOL ) and that is sanded back to dull again with the same 1200 grit paper then a healthy coat of Howard’s feed and wax with a final hand buffing till polished.
> 
> This thing is smooth as a newborn babies behind !
> 
> I added an inlaid Turquoise aiming point of reference, and used a blue highlighter to tint the birch ply core a bit for some contrast And a bit of punch…… I now wish I had not done that, but since it is staying in my personal collection I guess it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Hope y’all like it….Heck, at least it’s not my usual DBS I post, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


You did a great job!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> You did a great job!


Tks Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

and its finally finished 



































and she shoots


----------



## craigbutnotreally

skarrd said:


> and its finally finished
> View attachment 369372
> View attachment 369373
> View attachment 369374
> View attachment 369375
> View attachment 369376
> and she shoots


LOVE the shape on that one. Beautiful work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> and its finally finished
> View attachment 369372
> View attachment 369373
> View attachment 369374
> View attachment 369375
> View attachment 369376
> and she shoots


That’s awesome!


----------



## skarrd

craigbutnotreally said:


> LOVE the shape on that one. Beautiful work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,trying something a little different


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> That’s awesome!


Thanks Brother,it was an interesting process-[almost a fail] ,but def learned a couple things


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> and its finally finished
> View attachment 369372
> View attachment 369373
> View attachment 369374
> View attachment 369375
> View attachment 369376
> and she shoots


WOW 🤩! That one needs a thread all its own. What a beauty!!


----------



## Reed Lukens

skarrd said:


> and its finally finished
> and she shoots


I love the wings on that one, definitely a looker  🎯 😍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> and its finally finished
> View attachment 369372
> View attachment 369373
> View attachment 369374
> View attachment 369375
> View attachment 369376
> and she shoots


Very nice Steven, super grain…..Maple or maybe Cherry ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> WOW 🤩! That one needs a thread all its own. What a beauty!!


Thanks Brother,it was 2nd of 2,i forgot the beginning pics of #1,lol


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> I love the wings on that one, definitely a looker  🎯 😍


Thanks brother,i learned on that one


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Steven, super grain…..Maple or maybe Cherry ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks brother,some kind of peach {?} i think i got it from a tree my son in law cut down couple years ago


----------



## skarrd

i am going to include this build,even though i dont have the beginning pics,it just came out to nice to ignore,IMO.
red oak 6 coats of tru oil,and it shoots better than i do


----------



## skarrd

and a sneak peek at the next build,got it loose and in the vinegar now


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

devils son in law said:


> One with the bark stripped off and one that needs finish oil.
> View attachment 367599


I like that little guy on the right.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Working on these two currently…..smaller one with the Raptor “ish” shaped handle is mystery wood and the other is Dogwood with a Birch ply spacer and spalted apple butt cap.


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Beauties for sure. Pretty as a peach🤣


----------



## Stankard757

Always NEED a new conus






























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Update..






























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Stankard757 said:


> Update..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Sweet Jesus the grain on that is beautiful. Love a good spalting. Looking good. Also I really need to make me a CONUS sometime. It’s such a neat design. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on these two currently…..smaller one with the Raptor “ish” shaped handle is mystery wood and the other is Dogwood with a Birch ply spacer and spalted apple butt cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That second looks like it’s going to light up with the finish. Looks like a nice grain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on these two currently…..smaller one with the Raptor “ish” shaped handle is mystery wood and the other is Dogwood with a Birch ply spacer and spalted apple butt cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Wow!!! those are both Amazing


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Update..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


lovin that spalting,i still got a chunk left,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> lovin that spalting,i still got a chunk left,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


Sadly last piece. Scrounging every bit cut off that I can

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Some beautiful spalt Mike, loving it 

I managed to get a bit of time today to use the new chainsaw, and got several nice spalted white oak logs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Another I’m working on as well……Oak, LHH OTT with turquoise blue HDPE cutting board spacer and Cherry butt cap.

I need to shorten the butt cap by approximately 3/16” - 1/4”











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

I'm about ready to sand this Maple fork and since it doesn't have much for grain I was wondering about roasting it.

Does anyone have recommendations about when during the process should I roast it and for how long at what temperature? Thanks gents!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> I'm about ready to sand this Maple fork and since it doesn't have much for grain I was wondering about roasting it.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations about when during the process should I roast it and for how long at what temperature? Thanks gents!
> View attachment 369560


Nice one Jake…..been a while since I’ve roasted any, but think 250 for an hour at a time till you get the color you’re wanting would work ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

Thanks Darrell ! 👍 At what point should I roast it, before or after sanding?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Thanks Darrell !  At what point should I roast it, before or after sanding?


I would finish sand with your final grit, then roast, otherwise you might be sanding off some of the color, or too much of it.

The roasting might slightly raise the grain just a bit, but a very light sand with high grit paper should knock that back down with no trouble and without losing any of the color you attained.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

Thanks buddy !!!!


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Another I’m working on as well……Oak, LHH OTT with turquoise blue HDPE cutting board spacer and Cherry butt cap.
> 
> I need to shorten the butt cap by approximately 3/16” - 1/4”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That is stunning, Darrell!


----------



## Island made

devils son in law said:


> I'm about ready to sand this Maple fork and since it doesn't have much for grain I was wondering about roasting it.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations about when during the process should I roast it and for how long at what temperature? Thanks gents!
> View attachment 369560


Doesn’t get much better than that Jake! Be sure and show us the final product.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> That is stunning, Darrell!


TY Sir 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

devils son in law said:


> I'm about ready to sand this Maple fork and since it doesn't have much for grain I was wondering about roasting it.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations about when during the process should I roast it and for how long at what temperature? Thanks gents!
> View attachment 369560


another nice one,gonna have to get back to nattys


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Another I’m working on as well……Oak, LHH OTT with turquoise blue HDPE cutting board spacer and Cherry butt cap.
> 
> I need to shorten the butt cap by approximately 3/16” - 1/4”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


thats a beauty brother


----------



## Island made

Todays project


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> View attachment 369598
> Todays project


Well that certainly looks intriguing……love the green 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

Yesterday's. First coat of Tru-oil on the white side is getting ferret inlay 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well that certainly looks intriguing……love the green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks! We shall see soon enough


----------



## Island made




----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> View attachment 369619
> View attachment 369620
> View attachment 369621
> View attachment 369622


This is getting interesting. Can’t wait to see that one finished.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> This is getting interesting. Can’t wait to see that one finished.


Finally getting a chance to turn that walnut you sent!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Yesterday's. First coat of Tru-oil on the white side is getting ferret inlay


Love the natural wood half 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Just about ready for the finish now 😅


----------



## Reed Lukens

Island made said:


> Just about ready for the finish now 😅


That looks great, the wood & brass work well together  🍻 😍


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Just about ready for the finish now 😅
> View attachment 369640
> View attachment 369641


_*Great Day in The Morning!*_


----------



## JASling

Island made said:


> Just about ready for the finish now
> View attachment 369640
> View attachment 369641


Amazing work as always!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Just about ready for the finish now
> View attachment 369640
> View attachment 369641











Daaaaaannnngggg that turned out sweet !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Yesterday's. First coat of Tru-oil on the white side is getting ferret inlay 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


looks amazing,cant wait to see the ferret inlay


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> looks amazing,cant wait to see the ferret inlay


👊🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Just about ready for the finish now 😅
> View attachment 369640
> View attachment 369641


that is really exeptional,wood and brass is just Classic


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> 👊🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


it looks awesome,is it epoxyed in after the inletting?


Booral121 said:


> 👊🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> it looks awesome,is it epoxyed in after the inletting?


Yeah counter sunk then epoxied in


----------



## skarrd

Cool i love the inletting folks do on slings,gun stocks,knife handles and such,whole different art form


----------



## Island made

Reed Lukens said:


> That looks great, the wood & brass work well together  🍻 😍


Walnut and brass just like my old rifle! Thanks Reed!


----------



## Island made

JASling said:


> Amazing work as always!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Daaaaaannnngggg that turned out sweet !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell! I’m pretty happy with it myself.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> that is really exeptional,wood and brass is just Classic


Thanks Steven! Means a lot! Ya, can’t go wrong with walnut and brass.


----------



## skarrd

ok this is where this is at right now,not sure if its gonna go forward or not,but ,,,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> ok this is where this is at right now,not sure if its gonna go forward or not,but ,,,,,,
> View attachment 369658
> View attachment 369659
> View attachment 369660
> View attachment 369661


Keep at it  Been waiting since the first pic

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Made another skateboard frame this arvo, a CPFS designed by @JASling


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I started making this little guy a few hours ago. Using an acacia spatula I bought. I hope to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## JASling

Whytey said:


> Made another skateboard frame this arvo, a CPFS designed by @JASling
> View attachment 369680
> 
> View attachment 369681


Pretty damn sweet!!! Let me know how you like it!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

JASling said:


> Pretty damn sweet!!! Let me know how you like it!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


JAS, you may have noticed I reduced the pinky hole size and raised it up several millimetres to suit my high tip-level pfs frame grip.


----------



## JASling

Whytey said:


> JAS, you may have noticed I reduced the pinky hole size and raised it up several millimetres to suit my high tip-level pfs frame grip.
> View attachment 369684
> 
> View attachment 369685


I see i like for my pinky to go through feels more comfortable for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Keep at it  Been waiting since the first pic
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


yeah decided to see where it can go,will "endeaver to percervere" lol


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Made another skateboard frame this arvo, a CPFS designed by @JASling
> View attachment 369680
> 
> View attachment 369681


thats a nice one,the band grooves are clean ,should be an awesome shooter


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I started making this little guy a few hours ago. Using an acacia spatula I bought. I hope to finish it tomorrow.
> View attachment 369682
> View attachment 369683


like a "boo" shooter only out of the nicer stuff,awesome


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Antler, Birch and Walnut PFS. Just trying to get the thing to glue up.


----------



## skarrd

Hmmm,Thats gonna be neat,cant wait to see it


----------



## skarrd

started this while waiting for epoxy to dry-had to use the 12 hour stuff-on another project,sheesh,it rains and it pours,lol





















this should be interesting as well


----------



## Whytey

JASling said:


> I see i like for my pinky to go through feels more comfortable for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I do too with regular frames but tend to place the pinky on the centre back of a pfs frame to square it up. Just the pinky tip rests in the hole to stabilize.
BTW it had the 8mm steelies flying nicely today.  👊


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> thats a nice one,the band grooves are clean ,should be an awesome shooter


Thankyou kind sir.😊


----------



## Flatband

Brass and Dark Walnut-a classic blend of materials. Another Gem by Island Made!


----------



## Island made

Flatband said:


> Brass and Dark Walnut-a classic blend of materials. Another Gem by Island Made!


Thanks! Those materials almost build themselves!


----------



## Stankard757

GETTING EXCITED!!!









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> GETTING EXCITED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Wow!😍🤩


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Stankard757 said:


> GETTING EXCITED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


 That’s going to be amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Now the waiting begins
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> GETTING EXCITED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


For what is this plastic over the frame mate?
👍🏼👍🏼😎🚀🎯🏄🤠


----------



## Stankard757

Rb1984 said:


> For what is this plastic over the frame mate?


I put my oil and frame in a ziplock bag. That way I can rub it in and soak with less mess for me









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> I put my oil and frame in a ziplock bag. That way I can rub it in and soak with less mess for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Oh very good mate👌🏼 and how much time have to stay in the bag?


----------



## Stankard757

Rb1984 said:


> Oh very good mate and how much time have to stay in the bag?


This one was about an hour, then I'll take it out and let it sit til cured

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Now the waiting begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


wow,amazing ! beautiful conus and excellent grainage


----------



## skarrd

more done,


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> more done,
> View attachment 369806
> View attachment 369807


Love it! Looks like an Iron Man weapon

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> I put my oil and frame in a ziplock bag. That way I can rub it in and soak with less mess for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That’s exactly what I do too Mike, and when it’s done just cut the corner out of the bag to drain the excess BLO back into my can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That’s exactly what I do too Mike, and when it’s done just cut the corner out of the bag to drain the excess BLO back into my can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yes Sir

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> started this while waiting for epoxy to dry-had to use the 12 hour stuff-on another project,sheesh,it rains and it pours,lol
> View attachment 369731
> View attachment 369732
> View attachment 369733
> this should be interesting as well


Just how big is that one? Compared to your toes it's HUGE!

Interesting shape though

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Stankard757 said:


> Just how big is that one? Compared to your toes it's HUGE!
> 
> Interesting shape though
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


The PFS not your toes

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I forgot the pictures of all the puzzles pieces but here it is with all 12 of em glued up


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> I put my oil and frame in a ziplock bag. That way I can rub it in and soak with less mess for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That's 'cause you got plenty of common sense.


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> yeah decided to see where it can go,will "endeaver to percervere" lol


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 369861
> View attachment 369860
> 
> View attachment 369862
> 
> I forgot the pictures of all the puzzles pieces but here it is with all 12 of em glued up


Ah that’s interesting. So do you glue some together and shape them, then glue it all together? Kinda looks like what’s going on with the palm swell to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..






























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Doesn’t get any better than that does it? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks man. Definitely happy with this one I was worried there would not be enough solid wood left on that fork.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> Thanks man. Definitely happy with this one I was worried there would not be enough solid wood left on that fork.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That came out really nicely. Beautiful frame man.


----------



## Rb1984

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Great result


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice one mate.


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That’s stunning!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 369861
> View attachment 369860
> 
> View attachment 369862
> 
> I forgot the pictures of all the puzzles pieces but here it is with all 12 of em glued up


Wowza! That’s gonna really be something!


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Outstanding sir 🥰


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow S. That grain is amazing. Nicely done my friend.


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> Nice one mate.





Island made said:


> That’s stunning!





Portboy said:


> Outstanding sir





Ibojoe said:


> Wow S. That grain is amazing. Nicely done my friend.


Thanks guys

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Arturo would be proud....


----------



## msturm

Just picked up this beauty of a birch fork today on a hike. I'll give it a go next week.


----------



## Booral121

Finished up this for a good friend


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

msturm said:


> Just picked up this beauty of a birch fork today on a hike. I'll give it a go next week.


That looks a lot like Cherry bark, nevertheless a beautiful fork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> Arturo would be proud....


Much appreciated, Coastie

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Had just enough time today for an Olive wood Spurtle BB shooter. Because you can never have to many Spurtle Shooters






























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That looks a lot like Cherry bark, nevertheless a beautiful fork
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I promise it's Birch. To find a cherry tree this thick in my area would involve trespassing and a miracle.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

msturm said:


> I promise it's Birch. To find a cherry tree this thick in my area would involve trespassing and a miracle.


LOL, well we certainly don’t want you trespassing, tks Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> The PFS not your toes
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


its the camera angle,the pfs is palm size.will post pics tomorroh after its dry,lol


----------



## skarrd

Yep,thats 


Slide-Easy said:


>


where i stole the line from,Chief Dan George is Da Man,LOL
great movie as well


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> DONE! Danish oil soak, 1 thin coat of CA as a sealer and 3 coats of Miniwax paste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That came out Beautiful,the finish really compliments the grain patterns


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> That came out Beautiful,the finish really compliments the grain patterns


Thanks man

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Finished up this for a good friend


Very Cool looking ,especially the ferret


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Had just enough time today for an Olive wood Spurtle BB shooter. Because you can never have to many Spurtle Shooters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Spurtle,,,,,,,,Love it


----------



## skarrd

finished except for banding/shooting


----------



## skarrd

i forgot the other half,lol
so here it is





















we all knew it would be this


----------



## Slide-Easy

skarrd said:


> Yep,thats
> 
> where i stole the line from,Chief Dan George is Da Man,LOL
> great movie as well


They don't make movies like that any more...


----------



## skarrd

i know,and its a shame


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very cool Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## craigbutnotreally

skarrd said:


> finished except for banding/shooting
> View attachment 370088
> View attachment 370089
> View attachment 370090
> View attachment 370091
> View attachment 370092


Cool piece. Looks like a bruiser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

That should take a punch. Very cool Skarrd!


----------



## Stankard757

Hmmm any suggestions? Thinking a Canini or fang.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Kinda a little of both
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool Steven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **





craigbutnotreally said:


> Cool piece. Looks like a bruiser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ibojoe said:


> That should take a punch. Very cool Skarrd!


Thanks Guys,it is a bruiser and does pack some punch


----------



## skarrd

and heres the last one i was working on,


















































see stankard it wasnt all that large lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> and heres the last one i was working on,
> View attachment 370159
> View attachment 370160
> View attachment 370161
> View attachment 370162
> View attachment 370163
> View attachment 370164
> View attachment 370165
> 
> see stankard it wasnt all that large lol




Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Another freehand completed Original idea was a Canini/Fang mashup, but as always the "I wonders" happened  Finished with Danish oil maybe some wax later
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

the "i wonders" will always get ya,but sometimes they work out really well,like this one


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> Another freehand completed Original idea was a Canini/Fang mashup, but as always the "I wonders" happened  Finished with Danish oil maybe some wax later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Very cool! Bet it holds great!


----------



## Island made

Here’s a set of jaguars I’ve been working on. The aluminum on the handle will be anodized orange so the frame will match the Ireland flag! The handle materials are resin and simulated bone.


----------



## Stankard757

Island made said:


> Very cool! Bet it holds great!


Thanks man👍


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Here’s a set of jaguars I’ve been working on. The aluminum on the handle will be anodized orange so the frame will match the Ireland flag! The handle materials are resin and simulated bone.
> View attachment 370505
> View attachment 370503
> View attachment 370504
> View attachment 370506
> View attachment 370507


Neat,you are an extremely talented builder 
and im mostly Irish so 3 cups of java


----------



## Ibojoe

Looking good Stankard757! Awesome work Island Made!


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m about to finish this one up. Finally!
It’s got a lot of parts. Walnut, Silver Maple. Leopard wood, Spalted sugar maple and rock maple pins


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> I’m about to finish this one up. Finally!
> It’s got a lot of parts. Walnut, Silver Maple. Leopard wood, Spalted sugar maple and rock maple pins
> View attachment 370542
> View attachment 370543
> View attachment 370544
> View attachment 370544


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 370550


Haha that hound going need one big kennel for all his frames he after 😉


----------



## Ibojoe

Hahaha. Stay tuned. I may be forced to put a couple on the market. 
It seems everything tripled except my retirement check.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Hahaha. Stay tuned. I may be forced to put a couple on the market.
> It seems everything tripled except my retirement check.


Are Canadian funds par with US haha 😂 just asking for a friend (JK) nice frame Joe your really doing them up nice these days top notch bud


----------



## Ibojoe

Things are getting real here in the 48.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Some beautiful frames being built lately, love em all guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Working on this one from Solid figured Cherry as of yesterday.
Started out as a standard sized Chalice with slanted tips ( I prefer straight across tips ) till I noticed a bad crack on one fork, so had to trim it down below the crack, cut the tips straight across and it’ll wind up right at 80mm across the tips when done.

It has some really nice grain figuring, so can’t wait to get it sanded and finished up.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Flatband

Total sickness Joe!!!! Awesome frame-the wood selection, shape, finish, my God what a Gem!


----------



## Flatband

Sling in Shot, gotta love that modified Chalice in Cherry. Great work!


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on this one from Solid figured Cherry as of yesterday.
> Started out as a standard sized Chalice with slanted tips ( I prefer straight across tips ) till I noticed a bad crack on one fork, so had to trim it down below the crack, cut the tips straight across and it’ll wind up right at 80mm across the tips when done.
> 
> It has some really nice grain figuring, so can’t wait to get it sanded and finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Love it!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> I’m about to finish this one up. Finally!
> It’s got a lot of parts. Walnut, Silver Maple. Leopard wood, Spalted sugar maple and rock maple pins
> View attachment 370542
> View attachment 370543
> View attachment 370544
> View attachment 370544


Beautiful Joe!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started on this tex classic today. Handles are from scrap so they have some imperfections but will still do the job 👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Flatband said:


> Sling in Shot, gotta love that modified Chalice in Cherry. Great work!


Thanks Gary, appreciate that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> Love it!


Tks Stuart….cannot hardly wait till I can get a finish on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Started on this tex classic today. Handles are from scrap so they have some imperfections but will still do the job
> View attachment 370560
> View attachment 370561


That’s coming out great Jon, that blue scale really goes well with the aluminum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Flatband said:


> Total sickness Joe!!!! Awesome frame-the wood selection, shape, finish, my God what a Gem!


Thank you Gary. Means a lot and does my heart good.


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That’s coming out great Jon, that blue scale really goes well with the aluminum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell! I love the combo, it's great material to work with.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> I’m about to finish this one up. Finally!
> It’s got a lot of parts. Walnut, Silver Maple. Leopard wood, Spalted sugar maple and rock maple pins
> View attachment 370542
> View attachment 370543
> View attachment 370544
> View attachment 370544


World class my friend! World class.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on this one from Solid figured Cherry as of yesterday.
> Started out as a standard sized Chalice with slanted tips ( I prefer straight across tips ) till I noticed a bad crack on one fork, so had to trim it down below the crack, cut the tips straight across and it’ll wind up right at 80mm across the tips when done.
> 
> It has some really nice grain figuring, so can’t wait to get it sanded and finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Wow! Chalice meets raptor! That’s going to be an awesome shooter!


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Started on this tex classic today. Handles are from scrap so they have some imperfections but will still do the job 👍
> View attachment 370560
> View attachment 370561


Mixing the old with the new, I love it!


----------



## Island made

Going to have a post up on these guys soon!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Mixing the old with the new, I love it!


Thanks man! Definitely different for sure but I like it.


----------



## Jcharmin92

It's current condition


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Hahaha. Stay tuned. I may be forced to put a couple on the market.
> It seems everything tripled except my retirement check.


here ya there,putting a LOT of stuff up for sale,,,,,,non of the guns or ammo tho,sorry


----------



## devils son in law

Just got this Maple natural with a copper lanyard tube out of a BLO bath and I'm sanding this Birch ply frame that has a palm swell from a thin Oak board. Good rainy day projects!


----------



## Dubroq

Sling shot adjacent, I made a band tying jig so I could mix and match some bands and pouches @Ibojoe sent me! Tied up a Warrior pouch to some GZK .66 and promptly went outside and started a session 3 for 3, never even got 2 in a row before!!!! Man, I'm really liking this hobby. (Excuse the mini painting desk, that's my other addiction)









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Dubroq said:


> Sling shot adjacent, I made a band tying jig so I could mix and match some bands and pouches @Ibojoe sent me! Tied up a Warrior pouch to some GZK .66 and promptly went outside and started a session 3 for 3, never even got 2 in a row before!!!! Man, I'm really liking this hobby. (Excuse the mini painting desk, that's my other addiction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


That looks perfect! Welcome to the addiction! Ibojoe is one of the kindest souls you’ll find.


----------



## Rb1984

Dubroq said:


> Sling shot adjacent, I made a band tying jig so I could mix and match some bands and pouches @Ibojoe sent me! Tied up a Warrior pouch to some GZK .66 and promptly went outside and started a session 3 for 3, never even got 2 in a row before!!!! Man, I'm really liking this hobby. (Excuse the mini painting desk, that's my other addiction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Good jig, I have yet to make one of those, although at the moment I manage with a very simple small one from slingshooting. But I want one like this.

Yes, this is a very addictive hobby, I have had other hobbies but none so addictive.

Right now I'm in bed, very tired. I have done a long shooting session before and have just emptied and cleaned terrariums and cricket boxes and other tasks.

But I promise you that if I had a place relatively close and with good light, I would get out of bed right now to shoot a few last balls.

Crazy addictive😵

By the way, what kind of objects do you paint? I had a time of painting warhammer many years ago (the result was not very professional lol but I had fun)


----------



## skarrd

put this togethor over the last 2 days,



































spur of the moment creation,i had alredy made the handle for one that cracked duringhardening process,and figured,meh,got another worn out file,here we go
Thanks for looking


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> put this togethor over the last 2 days,
> View attachment 370680
> View attachment 370681
> View attachment 370682
> View attachment 370683
> View attachment 370684
> spur of the moment creation,i had alredy made the handle for one that cracked duringhardening process,and figured,meh,got another worn out file,here we go
> Thanks for looking


Very cool blade!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,the other blade [half round] would have been cooler but,simple is still simple


----------



## Rb1984

skarrd said:


> put this togethor over the last 2 days,
> View attachment 370680
> View attachment 370681
> View attachment 370682
> View attachment 370683
> View attachment 370684
> spur of the moment creation,i had alredy made the handle for one that cracked duringhardening process,and figured,meh,got another worn out file,here we go
> Thanks for looking


Good little knife to carry in the pocket, you never know when you will need it🔪😎


----------



## Slide-Easy

devils son in law said:


> Just got this Maple natural with a copper lanyard tube out of a BLO bath and I'm sanding this Birch ply frame that has a palm swell from a thin Oak board. Good rainy day projects!
> View attachment 370608


Peetie Wheatstraw, what happened to that Yew fork you were working on?


----------



## Dubroq

Had a big limb come down last week and as I was clearing it, I couldn't help myself. Let's see if one of these will become my first natty! Gonna give them another day or two to dry a little more.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Wow! Chalice meets raptor! That’s going to be an awesome shooter!


Tks Shane……. I thought a Raptor had a curved handle?

Anyhoo, I got it sanded to 600 grit this morning, put a coat of CA on at lunch today ( managing to glue my finger tips to the forks in the process ) but man did that grain ever pop !

Next steps are to send the CA glue back to dull with the same 600 grit paper, then sand with 800 and maybe up to 1200 grit before I apply a hand rubbed wax finish and buff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Going to have a post up on these guys soon!
> View attachment 370588
> View attachment 370589


Those are friggin sweeeeet Shane ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Just got this Maple natural with a copper lanyard tube out of a BLO bath and I'm sanding this Birch ply frame that has a palm swell from a thin Oak board. Good rainy day projects!
> View attachment 370608


Looks fantastic Jake, especially liking the Birch ply with swell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> put this togethor over the last 2 days,
> View attachment 370680
> View attachment 370681
> View attachment 370682
> View attachment 370683
> View attachment 370684
> spur of the moment creation,i had alredy made the handle for one that cracked duringhardening process,and figured,meh,got another worn out file,here we go
> Thanks for looking


Nice …perfect marking knife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Those are friggin sweeeeet Shane !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell!
By raptor I just meant the low fork profile. It’s sleek and will shoot awesome. But yes, the raptor has a hooked handle.


----------



## Ibojoe

Dubroq said:


> Had a big limb come down last week and as I was clearing it, I couldn't help myself. Let's see if one of these will become my first natty! Gonna give them another day or two to dry a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Oh my. That middle one has lots of potential.


----------



## Dubroq

Ibojoe said:


> Oh my. That middle one has lots of potential.


Right?!?! 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm

Dubroq said:


> Had a big limb come down last week and as I was clearing it, I couldn't help myself. Let's see if one of these will become my first natty! Gonna give them another day or two to dry a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


That middle one is right up my alley!


----------



## Booral121

Finished these 2 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started this revamped knuckle buster! This time with g10 and red liners. Still need to beef up the handle may get to that tonight 🤞


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Thanks Darrell!
> By raptor I just meant the low fork profile. It’s sleek and will shoot awesome. But yes, the raptor has a hooked handle.


I thought that’s what you meant after I posted that, and yeah, I can definitely see that aspect.

It feels great in the hand, will probably be a keeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Oh my. That middle one has lots of potential.


Agree with Joe, the middle one is very nice, but they’ll all make good ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> Finished these 2


The black and yellow looks good together John, not the usual perfectly smooth frames I’m used to seeing you put out though……homemade HDPE ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Started this revamped knuckle buster! This time with g10 and red liners. Still need to beef up the handle may get to that tonight
> View attachment 370791
> View attachment 370792


Nice Jon !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> The black and yellow looks good together John, not the usual perfectly smooth frames I’m used to seeing you put out though……homemade HDPE ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Homemade recycled Gas pipe stuff Darrell mdpe 👍🎯👊 I Could put it through the plainer and have it perfectly smooth but then then that's time and clean up so a frame can't sell for £20 then you know what I mean this stuff is bombproof and although you have the ripples and such there not one bit ruff I've polished the shaping and contours 🎯👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Jon !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks D 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

I should be able to finish it up tomorrow after work!


----------



## Whytey

This arvo I made another @Booral121 designed NLS PFS, only this time I flipped the template for a correct more superior right hand hold.


----------



## Booral121

Whytey said:


> This arvo I made another @Booral121 designed NLS PFS, only this time I flipped the template for a correct more superior right hand hold.
> View attachment 370802


I wish I shot pfs like there cool as f🦆 like 🎯👊👌👍😎 my other design the hope you gotta try it bud or my FTP (field target pickle)


----------



## Whytey

BLO finished and thumb lanyard tied.....


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Whytey said:


> BLO finished and thumb lanyard tied.....
> View attachment 370811


Very nice Whytey…….. those graphics are so clean on that, what did you do, go buy a brand-new skateboard and cut it up into slings, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## cromag

Seems to be a little NLSPFS theme here today so I'll chime in with a coulpe in padauk and one in cherry


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on this one from Solid figured Cherry as of yesterday.
> Started out as a standard sized Chalice with slanted tips ( I prefer straight across tips ) till I noticed a bad crack on one fork, so had to trim it down below the crack, cut the tips straight across and it’ll wind up right at 80mm across the tips when done.
> 
> It has some really nice grain figuring, so can’t wait to get it sanded and finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


This one is now sanded to 800 with 2 coats of CA, need to sand up to 1200 then put a nice couple of coats of paste wax melted and rubbed in, then a final buff…..will probably put a fiber optic pin or inlaid Turquoise aiming POR too.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> This one is now sanded to 800 with 2 coats of CA, need to end up to 1200 then put a nice couple of coats of paste wax melted and rubbed in, then a final buff…..will probably put a fiber optic pin or inlaid Turquoise aiming POR too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


What's the fork width on that darrell🎯👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> What's the fork width on that darrell


Was dead on 80mm John, but a tad less now from sanding.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Was dead on 80mm John, but a tad less now from sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


So is that your frame width 👊🎯👍 or a you a varier 🎯👍👊


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> So is that your frame width  or a you a varier


I like / prefer 80-90mm frame width, but this one just came to be what it is all by itself, lol….. I was just working with the board I had available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I like / prefer 80-90mm frame width, but this one just came to be what it is all by itself, lol….. I was just working with the board I had available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Darrell pm me your address bud 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Whytey

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Whytey…….. those graphics are so clean on that, what did you do, go buy a brand-new skateboard and cut it up into slings, LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell and others for the likes.
It would have been cheaper to import one of Boo's or Cromag's nicies than purchase a new deck.
There is a little screw hole scar there from a couple of mounted plastic rail runners which kept the belly clean but the tail was pretty ruffed up.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Still some sanding and polishing to do but here it is. This will be the size of the knuckle buster from here on out. Both work but this style just a tad better and will take larger bands.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Still some sanding and polishing to do but here it is. This will be the size of the knuckle buster from here on out. Both work but this style just a tad better and will take larger bands.
> View attachment 370835
> View attachment 370836


Looks great Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## msturm

I have been picking up semi/mostly rotten larger forks in hopes of finding the elusive spalt. Here are some before and after pictures of a chalice I made today. Shoutout to dayhiker for making an easily modified template. ( copied it +5% to make it 4 inches of fork gap.) Cracks are filled with superglue and sidewalk chalk. Finish is buffed super glue.


----------



## msturm

Next one. If there is enough solid wood to make it work.







Additionally here is an update on the real symmetrical birch fork I posted last week


----------



## skarrd

Rb1984 said:


> Good little knife to carry in the pocket, you never know when you will need it🔪😎


Thanks,they are great Pocket/utility knives


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice …perfect marking knife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell yep i use these for just about everything


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Finished these 2 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


that gas pipe came out nice


----------



## msturm

Rotten old spruce fork broke. No progress on the birch fork. However I went on a walk and found a down birch tree that looked fairly dry. When I got home it was at 14% moisture. I cut it in half and I really liked what I saw. I spent most of last night on it and buffed it this morning. Birch chalice (mostly) buffed CA glue finish. Voids filled with CA glue and chalk.


----------



## skarrd

well this was actually a couple days ago,finally got to shoot it today.Thanks PB for the templates 






















the "scars" are because this used to be part of a motorcycle loading ramp,lol


----------



## Island made

msturm said:


> Rotten old spruce fork broke. No progress on the birch fork. However I went on a walk and found a down birch tree that looked fairly dry. When I got home it was at 14% moisture. I cut it in half and I really liked what I saw. I spent most of last night on it and buffed it this morning. Birch chalice (mostly) buffed CA glue finish. Voids filled with CA glue and chalk.


Another beauty! It’s amazing what’s down in those forks sometimes!


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> well this was actually a couple days ago,finally got to shoot it today.Thanks PB for the templates
> View attachment 371028
> View attachment 371029
> View attachment 371030
> 
> the "scars" are because this used to be part of a motorcycle loading ramp,lol


Very cool brother.


----------



## Island made

A Sunday afternoon quick build…..skate deck champ with ca finish.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Island made said:


> A Sunday afternoon quick build…..skate deck champ with ca finish.
> View attachment 371035
> View attachment 371036


So you took the weekend off and still had to build yourself a new slingshot 🤣 
Now that's an addict right there 
🤠🍻🤩


----------



## Island made

Reed Lukens said:


> So you took the weekend off and still had to build yourself a new slingshot 🤣
> Now that's an addict right there
> 🤠🍻🤩


Guilty……


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> well this was actually a couple days ago,finally got to shoot it today.Thanks PB for the templates
> View attachment 371028
> View attachment 371029
> View attachment 371030
> 
> the "scars" are because this used to be part of a motorcycle loading ramp,lol


Waste not, want not……looks great Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Reed Lukens said:


> So you took the weekend off and still had to build yourself a new slingshot
> Now that's an addict right there





Island made said:


> Guilty……


Hey Reed, builders be building, LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Enjoying the skate deck champ, so started a solid aluminum one on my lunch break


----------



## Stankard757

Not building yet but restocking the fork stash! Love it when a neighbor trims their trees 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Not building yet but restocking the fork stash! Love it when a neighbor trims their trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


NICE ! 

Last one on the top row will make a nice pocket shooter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Enjoying the skate deck champ, so started a solid aluminum one on my lunch break
> View attachment 371050


Oooooo Ooooooo you could anodize it! How cool would that be?!


----------



## Dubroq

Started on one of the forks I harvested, debarked it and started sanding. This thing even has a nice little palm swell built in!























Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> A Sunday afternoon quick build…..skate deck champ with ca finish.
> View attachment 371035
> View attachment 371036


Awesome brother,and its even got its scars stiil showing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Dubroq said:


> Started on one of the forks I harvested, debarked it and started sanding. This thing even has a nice little palm swell built in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Nice, love the bug tracks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Started on a very solid little PPS out of Pecan wood this morning.

I got it debarked, filed to shape, scraped with the spine on my Mora, and sanded to 60 grit so far….will be adding some kind of butt cap for sure.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

looking good brother


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> looking good brother


Tks Steven…. I’m thinking a Red cedar butt cap and a lighter ( Maple maybe ? ) disc between the Pecan and Red cedar ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Found an old skateboard in someone’s trash at the street, grabbed it up and got a few good blanks from it.

I managed to squeeze a mid sized Chalice out of the very front / flat section where the trucks attach.
It still has two holes where the mounting screws went through, but still extremely solid…..waste not, want not LOL…. I briefly thought of plugging the holes with a dowel rod section, but then thought NAH, it’ll be alright ! 

I’ll put band grooves in next, then put CA glue on the edges, sand that back smooth and spray with poly to keep the graphics from coming off any further.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Found an old skateboard in someone’s trash at the street, grabbed it up and got a few good blanks from it.
> 
> I managed to squeeze a mid sized Chalice out of the very front / flat section where the trucks attach.
> It still has two holes where the mounting screws went through, but still extremely solid…..waste not, want not LOL…. I briefly thought of plugging the holes with a dowel rod section, but then thought NAH, it’ll be alright !
> 
> I’ll put band grooves in next, then put CA glue on the edges, sand that back smooth and spray with poly to keep the graphics from coming off any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Look great! 
And the holes look somehow right too........


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow! This thread really blew up! On the first look I couldn’t decide if I should participate because something I start on may not make it to the shooting range! I also end up having numerous projects going at once because I need to pick my makery window and then unpack the garage to get to most of my power tools. So with that, this is what’s on the menu likely through the end of August which is my best guess right now. You’ll see some Lizards, some Ply-projects, a cutting board tryout, an attempt at an IBjoe Curve that is over a year old and still not right, and a Hoggy Wild Custom-ish Seal Sniper being formed. Wish me luck!


----------



## Roll Fast

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow! This thread really blew up! On the first look I couldn’t decide if I should participate because something I start on may not make it to the shooting range! I also end up having numerous projects going at once because I need to pick my makery window and then unpack the garage to get to most of my power tools. So with that, this is what’s on the menu likely through the end of August which is my best guess right now. You’ll see some Lizards, some Ply-projects, a cutting board tryout, an attempt at an IBjoe Curve that is over a year old and still not right, and a Hoggy Wild Custom-ish Seal Sniper being formed. Wish me luck!
> View attachment 371171


Oh wow! A plethora of creativity right there!
Enjoy it eh!!??


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow! This thread really blew up! On the first look I couldn’t decide if I should participate because something I start on may not make it to the shooting range! I also end up having numerous projects going at once because I need to pick my makery window and then unpack the garage to get to most of my power tools. So with that, this is what’s on the menu likely through the end of August which is my best guess right now. You’ll see some Lizards, some Ply-projects, a cutting board tryout, an attempt at an IBjoe Curve that is over a year old and still not right, and a Hoggy Wild Custom-ish Seal Sniper being formed. Wish me luck!
> View attachment 371171


Heck yeah Mo, you roll just like I do, you got more started than you got time to finish LOL

Looks great though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> Look great!
> And the holes look somehow right too........


How do you mean Ed, curious as to why you think that ?

Appreciate it brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks Steven…. I’m thinking a Red cedar butt cap and a lighter ( Maple maybe ? ) disc between the Pecan and Red cedar ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


cant go wrong with cedar  look forward to the finish


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Found an old skateboard in someone’s trash at the street, grabbed it up and got a few good blanks from it.
> 
> I managed to squeeze a mid sized Chalice out of the very front / flat section where the trucks attach.
> It still has two holes where the mounting screws went through, but still extremely solid…..waste not, want not LOL…. I briefly thought of plugging the holes with a dowel rod section, but then thought NAH, it’ll be alright !
> 
> I’ll put band grooves in next, then put CA glue on the edges, sand that back smooth and spray with poly to keep the graphics from coming off any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Coolness,and i agree the holes add character


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow! This thread really blew up! On the first look I couldn’t decide if I should participate because something I start on may not make it to the shooting range! I also end up having numerous projects going at once because I need to pick my makery window and then unpack the garage to get to most of my power tools. So with that, this is what’s on the menu likely through the end of August which is my best guess right now. You’ll see some Lizards, some Ply-projects, a cutting board tryout, an attempt at an IBjoe Curve that is over a year old and still not right, and a Hoggy Wild Custom-ish Seal Sniper being formed. Wish me luck!
> View attachment 371171


that looks awfully familiar around here too lol


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> How do you mean Ed, curious as to why you think that ?
> 
> Appreciate it brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


The holes are part of the origin story of the frame. 
And there is a symmetry to them as well. 
When a guy makes a natural and has a story as to how he found or harvested the Y it is interesting. A back story so to speak.
And there was a back story to your skateboard frame.
Hope that explains.........


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> The holes are part of the origin story of the frame.
> And there is a symmetry to them as well.
> When a guy makes a natural and has a story as to how he found or harvested the Y it is interesting. A back story so to speak.
> And there was a back story to your skateboard frame.
> Hope that explains.........


Makes perfect sense, tks for the explanation Ed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

kinda like leaving the scratches dents and dings,scars tell there own storys


----------



## skarrd

hit a mental block on building,but been shooting the bejabbers out of what i got banded up


----------



## TSM

I hope this is the place for this. This is a Mule aluminum core I got from Metro Grade many years ago. Front face is "mystery box" wood and the back is Walnut with Box Elder Maple palm swell. If you wait long enough, even old things can be new again.


----------



## Roll Fast

Put a fresh wide blade on the bandsaw so it got tested out on a piece of maple firewood and out popped this Recurve.
And so while the sander rig was out an older ash and walnut Whale got finished up too.
And then of course had to band them up along with a couple more favourites...... 
The Whales don't look as nice to my eye but boy they sure are comfortable to hold!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Roll Fast said:


> Put a fresh wide blade on the bandsaw so it got tested out on a piece of maple firewood and out popped this Recurve.
> And so while the sander rig was out an older ash and walnut Whale got finished up too.
> And then of course had to band them up along with a couple more favourites......
> The Whales don't look as nice to my eye but boy they sure are comfortable to hold!


Great Job!


----------



## skarrd

they all look clean and mean


----------



## Whytey

Roll Fast said:


> Put a fresh wide blade on the bandsaw so it got tested out on a piece of maple firewood and out popped this Recurve.
> And so while the sander rig was out an older ash and walnut Whale got finished up too.
> And then of course had to band them up along with a couple more favourites......
> The Whales don't look as nice to my eye but boy they sure are comfortable to hold!


I'm liking the recurve..... very nice @Roll Fast


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Roll Fast said:


> Put a fresh wide blade on the bandsaw so it got tested out on a piece of maple firewood and out popped this Recurve.
> And so while the sander rig was out an older ash and walnut Whale got finished up too.
> And then of course had to band them up along with a couple more favourites......
> The Whales don't look as nice to my eye but boy they sure are comfortable to hold!


Those look great Ed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

No frames this morning, but sling related. Needed can hangers and setup a little ammo bottle 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

Plywood with Oak palm swell and copper lanyard tube and an unknown fork with scrap tips.


----------



## Dubroq

Came into a stack of cardboard and decided to make some paper targets for the catch box.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast

Thanks guys!
They feel real nice in the hand and shoot real nice.
tx, Ed


----------



## Whytey

I made a PFS MULE template last night and set up a skateboard deck ready to cut.😃


----------



## Island made

Whytey said:


> I made a PFS MULE template last night and set up a skateboard deck ready to cut.😃
> View attachment 371457


That’s gonna be sweet! Love the mule Pfs


----------



## Booral121

Got this slab sanded and cleaned and marked and drilled ready for epoxying and screwing 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Stankard757

Got bored tonight, so started on this little guy...























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got over the block and got rollin again on this one

















































finished sanding and its drying now


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Got bored tonight, so started on this little guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Got a really nice shape on her Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> got over the block and got rollin again on this one
> View attachment 371609
> View attachment 371610
> View attachment 371611
> View attachment 371612
> View attachment 371613
> View attachment 371614
> View attachment 371615
> finished sanding and its drying now


Can’t wait to see the finished pics, like that one Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got a really nice shape on her Mike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Darrell

Pretty much just accented what was already there

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Can’t wait to see the finished pics, like that one Steven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Brother,they are coming up


----------



## skarrd

finally up loaded,lol,i left layers of underbark on it,cause sanding brought out an interesting pattern


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> finally up loaded,lol,i left layers of underbark on it,cause sanding brought out an interesting pattern
> 
> View attachment 371652
> View attachment 371653
> View attachment 371654
> View attachment 371655


Very nice!
Chunky and a looker.👍


----------



## Whytey

Day off today so I spent the arvo on the tools..... knocked out the 3/8" skateboard PFS MULE.🙂


----------



## Ibojoe

Lookin real good fella’s!


----------



## Island made

Love seeing all these builds!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> finally up loaded,lol,i left layers of underbark on it,cause sanding brought out an interesting pattern
> 
> View attachment 371652
> View attachment 371653
> View attachment 371654
> View attachment 371655


Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Found an old skateboard in someone’s trash at the street, grabbed it up and got a few good blanks from it.
> 
> I managed to squeeze a mid sized Chalice out of the very front / flat section where the trucks attach.
> It still has two holes where the mounting screws went through, but still extremely solid…..waste not, want not LOL…. I briefly thought of plugging the holes with a dowel rod section, but then thought NAH, it’ll be alright !
> 
> I’ll put band grooves in next, then put CA glue on the edges, sand that back smooth and spray with poly to keep the graphics from coming off any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Found an old skateboard in someone’s trash at the street, grabbed it up and got a few good blanks from it.
> 
> I managed to squeeze a mid sized Chalice out of the very front / flat section where the trucks attach.
> It still has two holes where the mounting screws went through, but still extremely solid…..waste not, want not LOL…. I briefly thought of plugging the holes with a dowel rod section, but then thought NAH, it’ll be alright !
> 
> I’ll put band grooves in next, then put CA glue on the edges, sand that back smooth and spray with poly to keep the graphics from coming off any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Finally got the finish done on the skateboard deck Chalice……may (?) put some 3/4 butterfly bands on it and start playing around with that shooting style, but light ammo to start ? 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally got the finish done on the skateboard deck Chalice……may (?) put some 3/4 butterfly bands on it and start playing around with that shooting style, but light ammo to start ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Love it, Darrell. Once you start going long draw you will be surprised are how thin you can cut your bands. Start with light bands.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Love it, Darrell. Once you start going long draw you will be surprised are how thin you can cut your bands. Start with light bands.


Tks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally got the finish done on the skateboard deck Chalice……may (?) put some 3/4 butterfly bands on it and start playing around with that shooting style, but light ammo to start ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


It still has all the proper Sling-N-Shot touches! I’d say that baby is ready to rock!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally got the finish done on the skateboard deck Chalice……may (?) put some 3/4 butterfly bands on it and start playing around with that shooting style, but light ammo to start ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


DANG!!!! that looks awesome


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> Day off today so I spent the arvo on the tools..... knocked out the 3/8" skateboard PFS MULE.🙂
> View attachment 371657
> View attachment 371658
> View attachment 371659


awesome,once you get used to that skatedeck curve its hard to shoot flat cuts anymore,lol good job on that mule


----------



## skarrd

And the Chunk-aptly named by @Whytey - is done,shoots amazingly,even for me,















and that little "palm swell" actually locks right in 








pardon the dirty fingernailsdirt workin today to,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

Also,extremely happy the "block" seems to have gone for awhile


----------



## Whytey

The new mule is all laced up, ready to hunt can.


----------



## skarrd

Def a can killer there


----------



## devils son in law

Peeling the bark off a Staghorn Sumac fork that should make for an interesting grip with the bend in the handle.


----------



## Sandstorm

devils son in law said:


> Peeling the bark off a Staghorn Sumac fork that should make for an interesting grip with the bend in the handle.
> View attachment 371805


Nice lookin’ whittlin’ knife you’ve got there too.


----------



## Stankard757

Final sanding before BLO























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice builds lately guys ….. I’m jealous as I haven’t really had time all week to work on much of anything really…….friggin swamped at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Final sanding before BLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice curve to it,should be a good one


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> And the Chunk-aptly named by @Whytey - is done,shoots amazingly,even for me,
> View attachment 371730
> View attachment 371731
> 
> and that little "palm swell" actually locks right in
> View attachment 371732
> 
> pardon the dirty fingernailsdirt workin today to,,,,,,,,,


Looks quite a bit like the one I have from you!


----------



## devils son in law

Just pulled this one out of a BLO bath. Birch ply with an Oak palm swell and copper lanyard tube.


----------



## Dubroq

Almost done, before and after the first coat of BLO.
















Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetosling123

I’ve got a pair of full carbon frames I’ve been working on for a while. I’ll hopefully get around to finishing them soon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag

Triplets ready for the beauty treatment


----------



## Slide-Easy

cromag said:


> Triplets ready for the beauty treatment
> View attachment 372104


Great Day in The Morning!
The one on the right, is right.


----------



## Roll Fast

lovetosling123 said:


> I’ve got a pair of full carbon frames I’ve been working on for a while. I’ll hopefully get around to finishing them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice frames!
How do you find the carbon fibre to work with?
I've got pre-preg pieces around here and made a couple of frames. Very hard on the bandsaw blades.....


----------



## Roll Fast

cromag said:


> Triplets ready for the beauty treatment
> View attachment 372104


Beautiful frames sir! Very nice work.


----------



## Ibojoe

Roll Fast said:


> Beautiful frames sir! Very nice work.


 Illl second that emotion!


----------



## TSM

TSM said:


> I hope this is the place for this. This is a Mule aluminum core I got from Metro Grade many years ago. Front face is "mystery box" wood and the back is Walnut with Box Elder Maple palm swell. If you wait long enough, even old things can be new again.


All done but the BLO. I think the mystery wood is Maple.


----------



## Rb1984

cromag said:


> Triplets ready for the beauty treatment
> View attachment 372104


Nice ones. What type of wood is the wood of the forks? I like the colour.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Building another SlingShark out of cherry and walnut.


----------



## Stankard757

Finished up this little "pretty stick".  Kept it simple just Howard's and paste wax


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Stankard757 said:


> Finished up this little "pretty stick".  Kept it simple just Howard's and paste wax
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Sweet natural, I really like the shape! I'm also pretty happy with Howard's paste wax, it's my main go to.


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Finished up this little "pretty stick".  Kept it simple just Howard's and paste wax
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


good looking fork,got a perfect curve to the handle


----------



## Stankard757

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Sweet natural, I really like the shape! I'm also pretty happy with Howard's paste wax, it's my main go to.


Thanks. Mine, too. Use Danish oil and BLO on occasion, but they irritate the wife's skin due to her scars. Howard's doesn't.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> good looking fork,got a perfect curve to the handle


Thanks skarrd. Was going to have butt caps, but I like the shape of the handle to much to cut

Still thinking of doing thin leather handle wrap. Gotta hit the store to get some more I'm all out

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## killor80

Morgen werde ich mal was neues probieren.
Wird bestimmt etwas fummelig^^...








Puzzlefurnier^^ mit 6mm Sperrholzkern Buche.


----------



## Dubroq

Building my very first band sets!! Sniper Sling .7 and some pouches. They came surprisingly quick too, 10 days from day of order to mailbox.









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Working on this nice little Maple fork the last couple of days…..plan on a butt cap of probably Red Cedar and some other contrasting material as a spacer, maybe copper, aluminum, or blue, maybe Jade G10.


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on this nice little Maple fork the last couple of days…..plan on a butt cap of probably Red Cedar and some other contrasting material as a spacer, maybe copper, aluminum, or blue, maybe Jade G10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I used some baking soda, black tea, and vinegar/steel wool on some maple with great results. Chris taught me the process. I know that is not your thing but I bet it would look nice.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Finished up this little "pretty stick".  Kept it simple just Howard's and paste wax
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Have you tried the dark wax?


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on this nice little Maple fork the last couple of days…..plan on a butt cap of probably Red Cedar and some other contrasting material as a spacer, maybe copper, aluminum, or blue, maybe Jade G10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Hey Darrell have you ever tried baking maple? I haven’t but Mikmak does it all the time with great results.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Darrell have you ever tried baking maple? I haven’t but Mikmak does it all the time with great results.


I have heard of roasting maple to make guitar necks....whoops, I thought my name was Darrell for a second.


----------



## devils son in law

Cherry Natchel with copper (of course) lanyard tube.


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> Have you tried the dark wax?


No, but I've seen them. Also wouldn't that be just boot polish? Ive used brown KIWI restoring a WW2 Japanese rifle stock years ago worked great the color matched perfectly. OH! I got an old can of Parade Gloss!!! 

My wife really really wants to paint and dye some. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> No, but I've seen them. Also wouldn't that be just boot polish? Ive used brown KIWI restoring a WW2 Japanese rifle stock years ago worked great the color matched perfectly. OH! I got an old can of Parade Gloss!!!
> 
> My wife really really wants to paint and dye some.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Not as full of pigment as boot polish. I use special dark on all the shorebird decoys that I carve. I paint with flat acrylic gouache, then wax with dark wax. It ages it 35 years in 2 coats


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> No, but I've seen them. Also wouldn't that be just boot polish? Ive used brown KIWI restoring a WW2 Japanese rifle stock years ago worked great the color matched perfectly. OH! I got an old can of Parade Gloss!!!
> 
> My wife really really wants to paint and dye some.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


What do you know about polishing boots until you can see the lines between your teeth in them?


----------



## Stankard757

Slide-Easy said:


> What do you know about polishing boots until you can see the lines between your teeth in them?


Precisely 

Luckily my wife was in the Army and loves to shine boots WAY! more than I do

Tried to explain to my supervisor one time that spit shined boots are tactically unsafe, because the light reflecting off the toes entering a house would give your position away

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Stankard757 said:


> Precisely
> 
> Luckily my wife was in the Army and loves to shine boots WAY! more than I do
> 
> Tried to explain to my supervisor one time that spit shined boots are tactically unsafe, because the light reflecting off the toes entering a house would give your position away
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Maybe you should have been a law-yer...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> I used some baking soda, black tea, and vinegar/steel wool on some maple with great results. Chris taught me the process. I know that is not your thing but I bet it would look nice.


Hey Stuart, [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention] anything that looks cool I am all over, so please elaborate and teach the rest of us the method …..sounds very interesting indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Darrell have you ever tried baking maple? I haven’t but Mikmak does it all the time with great results.


Yep Joe, sure have and it works great…..gives a fantastic and warm tone to the wood, plus smells great to boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hey Stuart, [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention] anything that looks cool I am all over, so please elaborate and teach the rest of us the method …..sounds very interesting indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to put all of Chris's business on the street, but this is the a sample, I can message you the rest.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Working on these two builds today….new Chalice type frame with a modified handle ( due to the Cherry scrap not being big enough for the standard Chalice handle) and more sanding on a 1/4” aluminum Comma template / PFS with Wave attachment for tubes or it’ll take flats also,,,,, very comfy template so Kudos to whoever came up with it. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on these two builds today….new Chalice type frame with a modified handle ( due to the Cherry scrap not being big enough for the standard Chalice handle) and more sanding on a 1/4” aluminum Comma template / PFS with Wave attachment for tubes or it’ll take flats also,,,,, very comfy template so Kudos to whoever came up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That pickle fork has brother skarrd's name written on it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

I’ve actually used the steel wool & vinegar ebonizing solution for years when I was building Native American style Flutes, but the baking soda part is interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I’ve actually used the steel wool & vinegar ebonizing solution for years when I was building Native American style Flutes, but the baking soda part is interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


As I understand, you can make grain pop by pushing and pulling the baking soda/tea.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Working on these two builds today….new Chalice type frame with a modified handle ( due to the Cherry scrap not being big enough for the standard Chalice handle) and more sanding on a 1/4” aluminum Comma template / PFS with Wave attachment for tubes or it’ll take flats also,,,,, very comfy template so Kudos to whoever came up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


nice frames def like that little pfs frame/shape


----------



## skarrd

trying something,,,,,,,,,,,








see what happens


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> trying something,,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 372387
> 
> see what happens


Love that Spalt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Started this little gapper. It’s Blue Juniper. Really nice to work with. Maybe it’s just having the proper blade. 🤣


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 372401
> 
> Started this little gapper. It’s Blue Juniper. Really nice to work with. Maybe it’s just having the proper blade. 🤣


She looks easy to sharpen and that fork has a nice gap.


----------



## cromag

cromag said:


> Triplets ready for the beauty treatment
> View attachment 372104


Back from the beauty parlor


----------



## devils son in law

cromag said:


> Back from the beauty parlor
> View attachment 372402


Oooh la la !!


----------



## devils son in law

I had a small sheet of 1/2" Baltic Birch plywood so I went out and tried my skills on the scroll saw. There's definitely a technique using them that I haven't mastered yet.


----------



## Slide-Easy

cromag said:


> Back from the beauty parlor
> View attachment 372402


The far right has a nice gap to her...


----------



## Ibojoe

devils son in law said:


> I had a small sheet of 1/2" Baltic Birch plywood so I went out and tried my skills on the scroll saw. There's definitely a technique using them that I haven't mastered yet.
> View attachment 372404


I think our nattie specialist might be evolving 🤣. Looking good brother!


----------



## Stankard757

devils son in law said:


> I had a small sheet of 1/2" Baltic Birch plywood so I went out and tried my skills on the scroll saw. There's definitely a technique using them that I haven't mastered yet.
> View attachment 372404


Right there with you, man Been cutting by hand to long

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Finishing this aardvark gapper for @raventree78


----------



## Flatband

cromag said:


> Back from the beauty parlor
> View attachment 372402


 Great work on these three beauties! Go Cro!!


----------



## Flatband

TSM said:


> All done but the BLO. I think the mystery wood is Maple.
> View attachment 372153
> View attachment 372151
> View attachment 372152
> View attachment 372153
> View attachment 372151
> View attachment 372152
> View attachment 372153
> View attachment 372151


 Oh yeah Shane, that works! A real winner. Great work Bud!


----------



## KawKan

Shooting butterfly with a ply Jelly Bean.








Using TBG for power and 3/8-inch steel for ammo.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Got the little Cherry modified Chalice rounded over and filed /shaped a bit today, getting ready for hand sanding.

I still need to put a lanyard hole, band grooves (maybe ?), and maybe a fiber optic sight…..she’s shaping up nicely though and holds fantastic.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I'm still playing with this ebony and quilted maple. Just got my first coat of tru-oil on.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm still playing with this ebony and quilted maple. Just got my first coat of tru-oil on.
> View attachment 372530
> View attachment 372531
> View attachment 372532


I like the cant on the tops, gives more of a straight wrist...but then again, I can't shoot a pickle fork very well, at all.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Slide-Easy said:


> I like the cant on the tops, gives more of a straight wrist...but then again, I can't shoot a pickle fork very well, at all.


I don't know if I'm making pfs' wrong or just different, or maybe I've just become very used to them because I don't tweak my pouch anymore. I simply give it a 90° twist, aim and release. No fork hits in a long time. Maybe I'm tweaking it a bit without realizing, but I don't think so.


----------



## Sandstorm

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I don't know if I'm making pfs' wrong or just different, or maybe I've just become very used to them because I don't tweak my pouch anymore. I simply give it a 90° twist, aim and release. No fork hits in a long time. Maybe I'm tweaking it a bit without realizing, but I don't think so.


I had heard somewhere that the 90° twist is usually enough. I suck with PFS too.


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> No, but I've seen them. Also wouldn't that be just boot polish? Ive used brown KIWI restoring a WW2 Japanese rifle stock years ago worked great the color matched perfectly. OH! I got an old can of Parade Gloss!!!
> 
> My wife really really wants to paint and dye some.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Well get the lady set up sir 😊 come on


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Cherry Natchel with copper (of course) lanyard tube.
> View attachment 372264


Very nice shape Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm still playing with this ebony and quilted maple. Just got my first coat of tru-oil on.
> View attachment 372530
> View attachment 372531
> View attachment 372532


Looks good to me Alex, beautiful wood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got the little Cherry modified Chalice rounded over and filed /shaped a bit today, getting ready for hand sanding.
> 
> I still need to put a lanyard hole, band grooves (maybe ?), and maybe a fiber optic sight…..she’s shaping up nicely though and holds fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I love the shape of that one Darrell, it looks like a nice solid grip!! 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Finished up @raventree78 aardvark today


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Jcharmin92 said:


> Finished up @raventree78 aardvark today
> View attachment 372565


I'm always such a sucker for dark woods but that little blonde is stunning! Very nice!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm always such a sucker for dark woods but that little blonde is stunning! Very nice!


Thanks dude! It's just some Baltic birch ply nothing fancy lol but it's still very nice 👍🔥🌶


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started on these. I don't really have a plan in mind so we'll see what comes from them.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I'm gonna try my hand at an opfs sort of thing.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> I love the shape of that one Darrell, it looks like a nice solid grip!!


Thanks Jake, it sits in the hand really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Finished up @raventree78 aardvark today
> View attachment 372565


Looks great Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm gonna try my hand at an opfs sort of thing.
> View attachment 372571


Can’t wait to see what you come up with Alex……. I actually cut out a solid Cherry OPFS yesterday, and trying to think of a nice design to inlay into it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks D!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Can’t wait to see what you come up with Alex……. I actually cut out a solid Cherry OPFS yesterday, and trying to think of a nice design to inlay into it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Well, it's no longer an opfs.. now it's some kind of fat bottom billiards ball concoction. Lol. I just put a little oil on it to see how the colors will be. Still needs a lot of sanding.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got the little Cherry modified Chalice rounded over and filed /shaped a bit today, getting ready for hand sanding.
> 
> I still need to put a lanyard hole, band grooves (maybe ?), and maybe a fiber optic sight…..she’s shaping up nicely though and holds fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


lookin good man


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm still playing with this ebony and quilted maple. Just got my first coat of tru-oil on.
> View attachment 372530
> View attachment 372531
> View attachment 372532


very nice the shape looks similiar to what im working on now


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Well, it's no longer an opfs.. now it's some kind of fat bottom billiards ball concoction. Lol. I just put a little oil on it to see how the colors will be. Still needs a lot of sanding.
> View attachment 372593
> View attachment 372594
> View attachment 372595


I like it, kind of looks like a computer mouse lol


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Finished up @raventree78 aardvark today
> View attachment 372565


Very Nice,like the looks of the gapper aardvarks


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Well, it's no longer an opfs.. now it's some kind of fat bottom billiards ball concoction. Lol. I just put a little oil on it to see how the colors will be. Still needs a lot of sanding.
> View attachment 372593
> View attachment 372594
> View attachment 372595


thats a neat looking opfs,gotta love a thick bottomed girl


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Very Nice,like the looks of the gapper aardvarks


Thanks brother! I have the wenge one for you still! Just need to get some cord on it and magnets.


----------



## skarrd

well i seem to have lost the glueing up pics,but heres where we are today


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Thanks brother! I have the wenge one for you still! Just need to get some cord on it and magnets.


Cool


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Well, it's no longer an opfs.. now it's some kind of fat bottom billiards ball concoction. Lol. I just put a little oil on it to see how the colors will be. Still needs a lot of sanding.
> View attachment 372593
> View attachment 372594
> View attachment 372595


No, but very cool design and looks like it would be very comfy to hold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> well i seem to have lost the glueing up pics,but heres where we are today
> View attachment 372601
> View attachment 372602


Some killer spalt Steven, liking the shape too…..what’d you core it with ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> No, but very cool design and looks like it would be very comfy to hold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks! It's definitely different than what I'm used to.


----------



## Island made

Finishing up this stubby HHPFS today.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> Finishing up this stubby HHPFS today.
> View attachment 372652
> View attachment 372653
> View attachment 372654
> View attachment 372655
> View attachment 372656


Beautiful work Shane!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Finishing up this stubby HHPFS today.
> View attachment 372652
> View attachment 372653
> View attachment 372654
> View attachment 372655
> View attachment 372656


*Great Day in The Morning!*


----------



## StringSlap

Well the cat's out of the bag now! That stubby little beauty is heading to my doorstep! Thanks again, Shane!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Some killer spalt Steven, liking the shape too…..what’d you core it with ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


1/16 in PVC used it on a smaller sling and it worked well so tried it on a bigger sling,so far so good


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Finishing up this stubby HHPFS today.
> View attachment 372652
> View attachment 372653
> View attachment 372654
> View attachment 372655
> View attachment 372656


WOW!!! thats a Beauty


----------



## Whytey

Island made said:


> Finishing up this stubby HHPFS today.
> View attachment 372652
> View attachment 372653
> View attachment 372654
> View attachment 372655
> View attachment 372656


Hey Shane, that's cool.
Is that bronze and how much does it weigh?
Looks like it would be almost perfect for a high tip grip.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Finishing up this stubby HHPFS today.
> View attachment 372652
> View attachment 372653
> View attachment 372654
> View attachment 372655
> View attachment 372656


cool little shooter Shane............just call it " Stumpy " , lol.


----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Beautiful work Shane!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Well the cat's out of the bag now! That stubby little beauty is heading to my doorstep! Thanks again, Shane!


It will be in the mail tomorrow, hope you love it! I appreciate the support.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> WOW!!! thats a Beauty


Thanks, Steven!


----------



## Island made

Whytey said:


> Hey Shane, that's cool.
> Is that bronze and how much does it weigh?
> Looks like it would be almost perfect for a high tip grip.


Thanks! It is in fact all bronze. This one weighs in at 352 grams.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> cool little shooter Shane............just call it " Stumpy " , lol.


Thanks, friend. @StringSlap will be naming this one.


----------



## devils son in law

A Dragon Master frame from 1/2" plywood, a palm swell and a 1/2" copper tube.


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Thanks, friend. @StringSlap will be naming this one.


Couple of things bouncing around my head!


----------



## StringSlap

Island made said:


> Thanks, friend. @StringSlap will be naming this one.


Was thinking of calling it the Hame.


----------



## Portboy

StringSlap said:


> Was thinking of calling it the Hame.
> 
> View attachment 372686


What is it Steve ? Medieval torture device


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> What is it Steve ? Medieval torture device


Goes on the wooden frame of a draft animal harness









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> Goes on the wooden frame of a draft animal harness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Aw a horse steering wheel I see thanks 😊


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Thanks, friend. @StringSlap will be naming this one.


I should have known, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Started a thumper today and stripped the ano on my personal heavy hitter to give it a facelift.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Started a thumper today and stripped the ano on my personal heavy hitter to give it a facelift.
> View attachment 372721


----------



## Ibojoe

Very cool Shane!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice Shane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Making a more pocket friendly model of the SlingShark. I just traced the head and removed the "fins".


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

And an ebony model


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Glues good. Just did a rough sanding.


----------



## Island made

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Glues good. Just did a rough sanding.
> View attachment 372782
> View attachment 372783


Very nice!


----------



## StringSlap

Ibojoe said:


> Very cool Shane!





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Shane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


You guys have no idea just how nice it really is (wink wink)!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Glues good. Just did a rough sanding.
> View attachment 372782
> View attachment 372783


Beautiful brother!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Built this some time ago but it's now complete for brother @skarrd.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Jcharmin92 said:


> Built this some time ago but it's now complete for brother @skarrd.
> View attachment 372785


That looks wicked!! Love everything about it! What kind of wood it that?


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Glues good. Just did a rough sanding.
> View attachment 372782
> View attachment 372783


Lookin Good


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Built this some time ago but it's now complete for brother @skarrd.
> View attachment 372785


that is a beauty,gonna be some jealosy between the ladies,lol


----------



## skarrd

its a secret,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That looks wicked!! Love everything about it! What kind of wood it that?


Thanks man it's a neat one! It's wenge 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> that is a beauty,gonna be some jealosy between the ladies,lol


Lmao 🤣


----------



## Island made

My personal black and jade heavy hitter got its facelift before heading to a friend! It’s now orange and jade, which I think looks sweet. Also just about finished my new personal frame, pocket thumper with high gloss candy purple powder coating and phenolic and g10 handle. I will take new pictures when it’s sunny so the purple really pops!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> My personal black and jade heavy hitter got its facelift before heading to a friend! It’s now orange and jade, which I think looks sweet. Also just about finished my new personal frame, pocket thumper with high gloss candy purple powder coating and phenolic and g10 handle. I will take new pictures when it’s sunny so the purple really pops!
> View attachment 372805
> View attachment 372799
> View attachment 372800
> View attachment 372801
> View attachment 372802
> View attachment 372803
> View attachment 372804


Looking 👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Shoot yeah!! That turned out great Shane! A real beauty!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Finished this one up yesterday.















Leopard wood,Wenge, and Spalted Maple.


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Finished this one up yesterday.
> View attachment 372806
> View attachment 372807
> 
> Leopard wood,Wenge, and Spalted Maple.


Stunning!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beauties Shane and Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> My personal black and jade heavy hitter got its facelift before heading to a friend! It’s now orange and jade, which I think looks sweet. Also just about finished my new personal frame, pocket thumper with high gloss candy purple powder coating and phenolic and g10 handle. I will take new pictures when it’s sunny so the purple really pops!
> View attachment 372805
> View attachment 372799
> View attachment 372800
> View attachment 372801
> View attachment 372802
> View attachment 372803
> View attachment 372804


speechless


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Finished this one up yesterday.
> View attachment 372806
> View attachment 372807
> 
> Leopard wood,Wenge, and Spalted Maple.


That sure is pretty...


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> My personal black and jade heavy hitter got its facelift before heading to a friend! It’s now orange and jade, which I think looks sweet. Also just about finished my new personal frame, pocket thumper with high gloss candy purple powder coating and phenolic and g10 handle. I will take new pictures when it’s sunny so the purple really pops!
> View attachment 372805
> View attachment 372799
> View attachment 372800
> View attachment 372801
> View attachment 372802
> View attachment 372803
> View attachment 372804


they both look Amazing


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Finished this one up yesterday.
> View attachment 372806
> View attachment 372807
> 
> Leopard wood,Wenge, and Spalted Maple.


Looks Awesome,the spalt is Beauty


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

After a few days of no motivation or inspiration I had a quick pm with @Jcharmin92 and was hit with an idea. Unrelated to our conversation, but something made my brain move so I'm thankful for that!

Little hatchet pfs.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Almost done. I just need to add a brass pin and eyelet and then some more sanding.


----------



## skarrd

Nice,Interesting design


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> Nice,Interesting design


Thanks, it's pretty much an opfs with some of it's body removed. It's pretty comfortable to hold so far, I'm excited to band it up and see how it shoots.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Ibojoe said:


> Finished this one up yesterday.
> View attachment 372806
> View attachment 372807
> 
> Leopard wood,Wenge, and Spalted Maple.


Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> After a few days of no motivation or inspiration I had a quick pm with @Jcharmin92 and was hit with an idea. Unrelated to our conversation, but something made my brain move so I'm thankful for that!
> 
> Little hatchet pfs.
> View attachment 372975
> View attachment 372976


Haha very very cool Alex! That thing is different and awesome 👍😁


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very unique and cool idea Alex, hope it shoots well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Whytey

Today an electric blue frameless wrist lanyard specifically for 6mm steel.
Currently setup for 3/4 🦋


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

My wife let me have one of her antlers, so that's exciting!


----------



## skarrd

i think it needs just a "couple" more rubber bands,,,,,,,,,,,,,,JK,looks promising


----------



## Chris Parson

I’m working on this deadwood fork… 🤔


----------



## Chris Parson

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> My wife let me have one of her antlers, so that's exciting!


Wow! I’m looking forward to seeing the finished result! 😀


----------



## skarrd

working on a new support frame for the backyard catchbox,pics in the next couple days


----------



## Ibojoe

Searching for a Mule off in here.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 373134
> 
> Searching for a Mule off in here.


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 373136


Hmmm, cute ass


----------



## Portboy

Not having the best of goes today some reason totally butchering this frame up 😳


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> Not having the best of goes today some reason totally butchering this frame up 😳
> View attachment 373157


I dunno honey, pink and a little off looks good in your hand.


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> I dunno honey, pink and a little off looks good in your hand.


Just going try get some grooves in it and round off have 1.5 hours see how this goes


----------



## Flatband

Ibojoe said:


> Finished this one up yesterday.
> View attachment 372806
> View attachment 372807
> 
> Leopard wood,Wenge, and Spalted Maple.


One word Joe-STUNNING!!!


----------



## Portboy

Well it’s getting there 👍🏻


----------



## skarrd

looks OK to me-except its pink,lol.nice job


----------



## skarrd

and this is what ive been fooling with the past few days,lol
pic heavy 















The old,,,,,,






















This is where the grey paint ran out,,,,,,,,








so the other side got leftover red,,,,,,,























this is so far,still need to fix the smaller box for underneath,but the top is shootable


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> and this is what ive been fooling with the past few days,lol
> pic heavy
> View attachment 373181
> View attachment 373182
> 
> The old,,,,,,
> View attachment 373183
> View attachment 373184
> View attachment 373185
> 
> This is where the grey paint ran out,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 373186
> 
> so the other side got leftover red,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 373187
> View attachment 373188
> View attachment 373189
> 
> this is so far,still need to fix the smaller box for underneath,but the top is shootable


Looks good man


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,and at least it wont blow across the yard in a strong wind


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Thanks,and at least it wont blow across the yard in a strong wind


Ya I would say your safe


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Chris Parson said:


> I’m working on this deadwood fork…
> View attachment 373110
> 
> 
> View attachment 373112


Oooh, that’s gonna be a nice one Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> and this is what ive been fooling with the past few days,lol
> pic heavy
> View attachment 373181
> View attachment 373182
> 
> The old,,,,,,
> View attachment 373183
> View attachment 373184
> View attachment 373185
> 
> This is where the grey paint ran out,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 373186
> 
> so the other side got leftover red,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 373187
> View attachment 373188
> View attachment 373189
> 
> this is so far,still need to fix the smaller box for underneath,but the top is shootable


Nice, can call it the Tower of Power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 373136


🤣🤣. I’d love to have a couple of those down in the pasture.
I think they are hilarious.


----------



## Ibojoe

Looking good Skarrd! “Only it’s pink”🤣🤣


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> 🤣🤣. I’d love to have a couple of those down in the pasture.
> I think they are hilarious.


I would like to have a cart to ride in ...


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Looking good Skarrd! “Only it’s pink”🤣🤣


the can says spanish red,,,,,,it was free,what can i say lol


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice, can call it the Tower of Power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


And that will be its name


----------



## skarrd

and with this the "Tower of Power" is done thanks for the name Darrell


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> And that will be its name


Cool ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

Crafted lots of slingshot frames but never done a pickle fork.
Had this leftover chunk of walnut that was too small for a regular size frame so pickle fork it is!
Just cut it out the old fashioned way cause I didn't want to fire up the bandsaw and dust collector. Mainly cause I didn't feel like dumping the dust out afterwards......
Hope this works!


----------



## Chris Parson

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Oooh, that’s gonna be a nice one Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


The wood is quite soft and any sanding- or filing tools just flakes the wood, but it’s still sturdy somehow. It looks good and we’ll just have to find out if i shoots. 😜 Would you shoot it as a PFS?


----------



## Roll Fast

Got it rounded off - used the router table to make it go fast......
Holds real nice.
Now to the sanding (oh joy)!


----------



## Stankard757

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> My wife let me have one of her antlers, so that's exciting!
> View attachment 373025


Ah the ole rubber band method I know this well


----------



## Whytey

Knocked out another skateboard deck frame this arvo..... PFS ICE #2
Love this shape.


----------



## skarrd

picked this one back up out of the scrap box,give it another go,


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Slide-Easy said:


> Be Careful, brother, I have been banned for cursing and telling the truth. I got my mind right now.


Thanks, I'll try to find better avenues to express myself! I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Thanks, I'll try to find better avenues to express myself! I don't want to get banned.


Not telling the truth or cursing is one of the absolute, hardest things that I have ever tried to do.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Slide-Easy said:


> Not telling the truth or cursing is one of the absolute, hardest things that I have ever tried to do.


I'm am also not a fan of dishonesty. I am not bothered by cursing or swearing, I think it's general use is arbitrary.

I like the verse in "The Seven Deadly Sins" sung by the Dubliners, 

"Some say that swearing's a sin, but where is the man who can tell, since swearing has been in this world, since the devil was told "go to h*ll"
And if it wasn't legal then the lawyers they would sue and prisons would be full of folk who'd had a curse or two, and if they didn't like it then away the girls would run and if it wasn't plentiful, then the poor folk would get none."


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I'm am also not a fan of dishonesty. I am not bothered by cursing or swearing, I think it's general use is arbitrary.
> 
> I like the verse in "The Seven Deadly Sins" sung by the Dubliners,
> 
> "Some say that swearing's a sin, but where is the man who can tell, since swearing has been in this world, since the devil was told "go to h*ll"
> And if it wasn't legal then the lawyers they would sue and prisons would be full of folk who'd had a curse or two, and if they didn't like it then away the girls would run and if it wasn't plentiful, then the poor folk would get none."


As already discovered, you and I are cut from a similar cloth, but I love slingshots and the friends that I have made here enough to play by _their_ rules. I was banned 3 times, and returned...I won't get a 4th chance. So I have to watch every word I type.


----------



## Portboy

Slide-Easy said:


> As already discovered, you and I are cut from a similar cloth, but I love slingshots and the friends that I have made here enough to play by _their_ rules. I was banned 3 times, and returned...I won't get a 4th chance. So I have to watch every word I type.


Seadog has learned the ropes 😃


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow! This thread really blew up! On the first look I couldn’t decide if I should participate because something I start on may not make it to the shooting range! I also end up having numerous projects going at once because I need to pick my makery window and then unpack the garage to get to most of my power tools. So with that, this is what’s on the menu likely through the end of August which is my best guess right now. You’ll see some Lizards, some Ply-projects, a cutting board tryout, an attempt at an IBjoe Curve that is over a year old and still not right, and a Hoggy Wild Custom-ish Seal Sniper being formed. Wish me luck!
> View attachment 371171


It seems that I am almost a month ahead of my projected timeline of completing this pile! My wife had an unexpected business trip which gave me a makery window I didn’t anticipate. Haul the tools out, set them up, find electricity, work em’, clean up, put tools back. She says I complain too much and that I am becoming a ‘Negative Nelly’—-so now I don’t talk to her, just Post-It notes and I add smiley faces and X’s and O’s and stuff like that. BUILD ON!!!🙈🙉🙊


----------



## skarrd

I see some PFS's in that pile,,,,,,,,,
we gotcha


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Portboy said:


> Seadog has learned the ropes 😃
> View attachment 373483


Lol, 4 is my lucky number.. and there's a first for everything.


----------



## Portboy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Lol, 4 is my lucky number.. and there's a first for everything.


Haha ya I hear you for that reason I only post on what shooting and what r ya building and homemade frames . I stay out most other posts because I thumbs move quicker than my brain does 😂


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> I see some PFS's in that pile,,,,,,,,,
> we gotcha


Ha! I couldn't figure out how to handle a PFS until I rigged that Paintbrush Pickle. I couldn't wrap my head around how serious of a 'tweak' was needed to get that ammo over the top. I am not even sure we should refer to it as a 'tweak' because I am literally holding that pouch at a full right-angle against the bands! The two times I didn't tweak it enough the ammo tried to go right between the forks, and that resulted in the crack. I bought a TAG PFS from PP and then started thinking about this Lizard as my never-say-die beater PFS. We'll see how it goes!!


----------



## Ibojoe

I always forget those build pictures but I finished this one up all dressed up in 
Sweet Gum.








These are a lot of milling and a lot of scrolling but a whole bunch of fun


----------



## KawKan

I'm four pull-saw cuts into a new Conus build. Dang, that Osage is hard! I do my building outside, so it's going to be mornings only for a while.


----------



## Roll Fast

Oiled the Pickle Fork - with walnut oil of course. Looks good on walnut.
And while the sander was out; made another modified Tee in TTF.
Will put some band grooves on with John's (Boraal) Dremel tool technique. 
Well, will try anyway!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Trying to make something ergonomic. Using an old 2x4 to make a prototype.


----------



## KawKan

That may be the nicest thing anyone's done with a 2x4 for a long time!
Looks wonderful!



Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Trying to make something ergonomic. Using an old 2x4 to make a prototype.


----------



## Flatband

Ibojoe said:


> I always forget those build pictures but I finished this one up all dressed up in
> Sweet Gum.
> View attachment 373579
> 
> These are a lot of milling and a lot of scrolling but a whole bunch of fun
> View attachment 373580


 Joe, gotta tell ya Bud, that is just one stunning piece of work. I know about Sweet Gum. I have 4 Huge trees in my yard. Great blend of wood and overall craftsmanship!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

KawKan said:


> That may be the nicest thing anyone's done with a 2x4 for a long time!
> Looks wonderful!


Thanks, I didn't think it would turn out very nice. Not sure what type of wood this is but it smells really nice, like black pepper.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Two coats of tru-oil, and I'm calling it good. It seems to have absorbed more oil in some spots than others which seems a bit odd, but there ya go I guess.


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Ha! I couldn't figure out how to handle a PFS until I rigged that Paintbrush Pickle. I couldn't wrap my head around how serious of a 'tweak' was needed to get that ammo over the top. I am not even sure we should refer to it as a 'tweak' because I am literally holding that pouch at a full right-angle against the bands! The two times I didn't tweak it enough the ammo tried to go right between the forks, and that resulted in the crack. I bought a TAG PFS from PP and then started thinking about this Lizard as my never-say-die beater PFS. We'll see how it goes!!


lizard is a very comforatable and easy to"cant" forward as well,it takes a while,i spent a couple years pick up,put down,pick up again,etc then one day it clicked and i never looked back


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Trying to make something ergonomic. Using an old 2x4 to make a prototype.
> 
> View attachment 373608
> 
> View attachment 373604
> 
> View attachment 373605
> 
> View attachment 373606
> 
> View attachment 373603
> 
> View attachment 373607
> View attachment 373609


nice proto-will make a good PFS,also i believe i saw an Irish flag tat2 on that arm


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Two coats of tru-oil, and I'm calling it good. It seems to have absorbed more oil in some spots than others which seems a bit odd, but there ya go I guess.
> View attachment 373623
> View attachment 373624
> View attachment 373625


And that did come out nice


----------



## skarrd

got one that was built in one day,but took a half dozen coats of paint to cover the gray,will find out how it shoots tomorroh 🤞🤞🤞
pic heavy











































had a slight foul up wit forks/holes so shortened-started over


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> nice proto-will make a good PFS,also i believe i saw an Irish flag tat2 on that arm


Yup, it was my first tattoo. I was going to get a small map of Ireland, but then I was listening to "The Teddy Bear's Head" by the Wolfe Tones and sketched up the bear while I was waiting for my turn.


----------



## PrideProducts

Couple im working on. A full carbon maxim champ that's sanding up and a English oak burl and G10 Targa with an aluminium spacer that's just had the pins glued in 
















Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

PrideProducts said:


> Couple im working on. A full carbon maxim champ that's sanding up and a English oak burl and G10 Targa with an aluminium spacer that's just had the pins glued in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I already love the look of that black one. Is that the maxim champ?


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> got one that was built in one day,but took a half dozen coats of paint to cover the gray,will find out how it shoots tomorroh 🤞🤞🤞
> pic heavy
> View attachment 373637
> View attachment 373638
> View attachment 373639
> View attachment 373640
> View attachment 373641
> View attachment 373642
> 
> had a slight foul up wit forks/holes so shortened-started over
> View attachment 373643
> View attachment 373644
> View attachment 373645
> View attachment 373646


Lol, that's unusual, I get the feeling that it will be one of those oddballs that're surprisingly comfortable to hold. What kind of pipe/tube is that?


----------



## Ibojoe

PrideProducts said:


> Couple im working on. A full carbon maxim champ that's sanding up and a English oak burl and G10 Targa with an aluminium spacer that's just had the pins glued in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Those are going to be awesome!


----------



## KawKan

This morning's progress. The shaping is going as slowly as the sawing did!








But it is dense wood.








Failed the float test!
And yes, Buster did get a fresh bowl of water after the float test!


----------



## Sandstorm

Started on an oak Natty that Brother Skarrd sent me. Just working on removing outer bark but keeping the cambium layer for now. There might be something I can do with that. Using this little blade Steven sent me a while back. Can’t remember what it’s called but it’s been great for splitting off that bark. I’m keeping the outer bark there in a bottle as I read there are some medicinal properties to it. I’ll have to research that a bit more. Not sure yet where I’m going with the Natty, I’ll just let it progress as it tells me. Having fun though. Thanks again for the Y’s @skarrd! And the knife too from way back to when!

























Cheeroskie Broskies 🤙🍺


----------



## Roll Fast

OK. Got the grooves in this little Pickle Fork along with a set of bands.
As well as a little Possum Lodge Word Game to help me focus.
Now to see if I can shoot this thing without smacking my hand!!
(although - is the gap maybe too big to be a true pickle fork?)


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks good but closer to a Gapper I believe….. I think a true PFS has no bigger than .500 gap ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Island made

Roll Fast said:


> OK. Got the grooves in this little Pickle Fork along with a set of bands.
> As well as a little Possum Lodge Word Game to help me focus.
> Now to see if I can shoot this thing without smacking my hand!!
> (although - is the gap maybe too big to be a true pickle fork?)


Dont shoot Harold!!!! Haha, seriously tho…cool build! I don’t get hung up on the “true pickle” width, I make mine a 20mm gap. If you have to flip it tweek the pouch to comfortably shoot it…it’s a pickle!


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Yup, it was my first tattoo. I was going to get a small map of Ireland, but then I was listening to "The Teddy Bear's Head" by the Wolfe Tones and sketched up the bear while I was waiting for my turn.
> View attachment 373651


very cool,i have to go get the orange in mine touched up yearly as it just doesnt want to "stick",lol


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Lol, that's unusual, I get the feeling that it will be one of those oddballs that're surprisingly comfortable to hold. What kind of pipe/tube is that?


i think it might be sprinkler pipe,i looked at some electrical conduit and it was much thinner walled,but it came out surprisingly comfy,and i shot it today ,it shoots pretty good


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> Started on an oak Natty that Brother Skarrd sent me. Just working on removing outer bark but keeping the cambium layer for now. There might be something I can do with that. Using this little blade Steven sent me a while back. Can’t remember what it’s called but it’s been great for splitting off that bark. I’m keeping the outer bark there in a bottle as I read there are some medicinal properties to it. I’ll have to research that a bit more. Not sure yet where I’m going with the Natty, I’ll just let it progress as it tells me. Having fun though. Thanks again for the Y’s @skarrd! And the knife too from way back to when!
> View attachment 373668
> 
> View attachment 373667
> 
> View attachment 373669
> 
> 
> Cheeroskie Broskies 🤙🍺


Happy they are working for you ,cant wait to see what comes out of that fork


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> OK. Got the grooves in this little Pickle Fork along with a set of bands.
> As well as a little Possum Lodge Word Game to help me focus.
> Now to see if I can shoot this thing without smacking my hand!!
> (although - is the gap maybe too big to be a true pickle fork?)


theres only a couple that i actually follow that rule on,but pfs or gapper they all fun to shoot and that looks like it will be too


----------



## Island made

Here’s a heavy hitter I have been working on this week. Still have to finish shaping the handle, but it’s almost there.


----------



## Flatband

Lovin it all!..That Handle-Smokin!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beauty Shane…..what is the blue material in the handle ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Here’s a heavy hitter I have been working on this week. Still have to finish shaping the handle, but it’s almost there.
> View attachment 373761
> View attachment 373763
> View attachment 373764
> View attachment 373765
> View attachment 373766


----------



## Roll Fast

Very nice Shane.
Love the colour match between the forks and the handle.
Ed


----------



## Whytey

My second skateboard @JASling PFS AXE.
Complete with paracord hold extension and pinky lanyard.


----------



## JASling

Awesome!!!

Sent from my motorola edge plus 5G UW (2022) using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Flatband said:


> Lovin it all!..That Handle-Smokin!


Thanks, Gary!


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beauty Shane…..what is the blue material in the handle ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks. The blue in the handle is a resin material, I get them from lee valley as pen turning blanks. They only have them in 3/4” unfortunately, so I can’t do a full handle. But there perfect for mid sections!


----------



## Island made

Roll Fast said:


> Very nice Shane.
> Love the colour match between the forks and the handle.
> Ed


Thank you!


----------



## Island made

Finished up!


----------



## skarrd

Love that blue,nice job


----------



## Chris Parson

Doing my best with this ash fork. Still quite rough on the surface but we’re keeping the bark, aren’t we? 😉


----------



## Sandstorm

Chris Parson said:


> Doing my best with this ash fork. Still quite rough on the surface but we’re keeping the bark, aren’t we? 😉
> 
> View attachment 373848


Man, that is one symmetrical Natty. Do whatever you want with it! Get your Natty on!


----------



## rubberbandit

Island made said:


> Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out
> 
> I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!
> View attachment 367550
> View attachment 367551
> View attachment 367552
> View attachment 367553
> View attachment 367554
> View attachment 367555


That’s next level!


----------



## rubberbandit

I’m working on a natural fork, and I have it pretty much all shaped up. Doing a little coffee stain.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Finally got some glow powder in the mail so I decided to add it to a few other builds and a new one that I'm almost done with. Thanks @Jcharmin92 for telling me how to do this! I hit the powder with a uv light for about 15-20seconds before taking the pics. It glows bright like that for a few minutes!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Finally got some glow powder in the mail so I decided to add it to a few other builds and a new one that I'm almost done with. Thanks @Jcharmin92 for telling me how to do this! I hit the powder with a uv light for about 15-20seconds before taking the pics. It glows bright like that for a few minutes!!
> 
> View attachment 373884
> View attachment 373885
> 
> View attachment 373883
> View attachment 373886
> View attachment 373887
> View attachment 373888
> View attachment 373889
> View attachment 373890
> View attachment 373891
> View attachment 373892


Looking good dude!


----------



## skarrd

Wow! some really nice grain in that wood too,good job bringing it out,nice design as well


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Finally got some glow powder in the mail so I decided to add it to a few other builds and a new one that I'm almost done with. Thanks @Jcharmin92 for telling me how to do this! I hit the powder with a uv light for about 15-20seconds before taking the pics. It glows bright like that for a few minutes!!
> 
> View attachment 373884
> View attachment 373885
> 
> View attachment 373883
> View attachment 373886
> View attachment 373887
> View attachment 373888
> View attachment 373889
> View attachment 373890
> View attachment 373891
> View attachment 373892


Nice job, brother. I wish i could shoot one like I shoot my other forks. I can handle a 'gapper', but not a true PFS. I cracked a skateboard PFS that Steven sent me, from side to side, front and back. All that held together was the center layer. I have a cedar Conus PFS looks like it has raspberry syrup dripping down it, it is so pretty. It calls to me almost every day..."Stu, shoot me" "Stu.....I'm right here, band me up". Then I have it's maker telling me 'Stu, shoot it. If you tear it up I'll make you another one'. I am fine with an inch and a half inside the forks, but less that that messes me up for some reason.


----------



## Whytey

Hey Stu, I would dearly like to see that pretty cedar Conus PFS.🙂


----------



## Slide-Easy

Whytey said:


> Hey Stu, I would dearly like to see that pretty cedar Conus PFS.🙂


 This was made by The Tree Man, he sure can make a nice frame...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That Cedar Conus is beautiful  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That Cedar Conus is beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


The first time I saw a Conus, I thought it was made from a shoe-tree...


----------



## Flatband

Some really great work Guys! The grain on that Cedar Conus and that Brhumbus build just pops right out. BTW,what are we calling that Brhumbus frame? An Ergo Pfc? Anyway, they are really nice!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Flatband said:


> Some really great work Guys! The grain on that Cedar Conus and that Brhumbus build just pops right out. BTW,what are we calling that Brhumbus frame? An Ergo Pfc? Anyway, they are really nice!


Making the sling more ergonomic, at least for my hand, was definitely my main goal. What about "Snub Nose"? It's sort of a pistol looking grip. Lol

What's a pfc?


----------



## PrideProducts

Axiom ocularis I've just finished shaping up.
I've just wet it with abit of water to show off the colours abit better before I've sanded and finished it






























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

PrideProducts said:


> Axiom ocularis I've just finished shaping up.
> I've just wet it with abit of water to show off the colours abit better before I've sanded and finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Wow! Lee Silva would be proud.


----------



## Sandstorm

PrideProducts said:


> Axiom ocularis I've just finished shaping up.
> I've just wet it with abit of water to show off the colours abit better before I've sanded and finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Love the alternating color scheme.


----------



## Booral121

On with these hybrids a NLS, a apex style a bingo and a chump 🎯👌👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Whytey

Slide-Easy said:


> This was made by The Tree Man, he sure can make a nice frame...
> 
> View attachment 373913
> View attachment 373914
> View attachment 373915
> View attachment 373916
> View attachment 373917


Stunning..... and thanks mate.🙂


----------



## PrideProducts

Sandstorm said:


> Love the alternating color scheme.


Thank you bud it's hard to show on pictures with this material but its two tone so on 3 sides of the honeycomb it's orange and on the other 3 sides it's a blue colour so as you turn it it changes colour really cool stuff.

I alternated the orientation of the colours so it was opposite on each side top and bottom on each palmswell. I have a video that shows it better but I can't post it on here unfortunately 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

PrideProducts said:


> Thank you bud it's hard to show on pictures with this material but its two tone so on 3 sides of the honeycomb it's orange and on the other 3 sides it's a blue colour so as you turn it it changes colour really cool stuff.
> 
> I alternated the orientation of the colours so it was opposite on each side top and bottom on each palmswell. I have a video that shows it better but I can't post it on here unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Yeah has to be uploaded to YouTube then inserted from there. Sounds like some beautiful material though!


----------



## skarrd

Slide-Easy said:


> This was made by The Tree Man, he sure can make a nice frame...
> 
> View attachment 373913
> View attachment 373914
> View attachment 373915
> View attachment 373916
> View attachment 373917


that is a beauty,i would have to shoot it


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Making the sling more ergonomic, at least for my hand, was definitely my main goal. What about "Snub Nose"? It's sort of a pistol looking grip. Lol
> 
> What's a pfc?


love that "snub nose" name


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

PrideProducts said:


> Thank you bud it's hard to show on pictures with this material but its two tone so on 3 sides of the honeycomb it's orange and on the other 3 sides it's a blue colour so as you turn it it changes colour really cool stuff.
> 
> I alternated the orientation of the colours so it was opposite on each side top and bottom on each palmswell. I have a video that shows it better but I can't post it on here unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Would you be open to sharing where you got the material?


----------



## PrideProducts

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Would you be open to sharing where you got the material?


Sure, it's called ctek by composite craft I believe the company is called. I've had it a while

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

There is one of Shane's Heavy Hitters on eBay if anyone is interested...


----------



## Flatband

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Making the sling more ergonomic, at least for my hand, was definitely my main goal. What about "Snub Nose"? It's sort of a pistol looking grip. Lol
> 
> What's a pfc?


My mistake. It was supposed to be PFS not Pfc. Good name-Snub Nose!


----------



## Jcharmin92

A greenhouse 👍


----------



## Island made

Bronze CFPS today.


----------



## Whytey

Island made said:


> Bronze CFPS today.
> View attachment 374062
> View attachment 374063
> View attachment 374064


😎


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s gonna be a dandy Shane! Can’t wait to see it all polished up.


----------



## KawKan

Made some progress on the Osage Conus. 



























Had that rasp smoking! And the sandpaper too!
Hope to band it up tomorrow.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> A greenhouse
> View attachment 374027


Come on now Jon, you can’t fool us that easy brother…..we all know that’s a side view of your new Acme super duper catchbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KawKan said:


> Made some progress on the Osage Conus.
> View attachment 374098
> 
> 
> View attachment 374099
> 
> 
> View attachment 374100
> 
> 
> Had that rasp smoking! And the sandpaper too!
> Hope to band it up tomorrow.


Ray, that is a beautiful piece of wood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Come on now Jon, you can’t fool us that easy brother…..we all know that’s a side view of your new Acme super duper catchbox
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


You guys just wait when I get my hands on some land I will have the one and only catch box! 🤣


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Bronze CFPS today.
> View attachment 374062
> View attachment 374063
> View attachment 374064


Ooh Thats gonna be NICE !!!


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Made some progress on the Osage Conus.
> View attachment 374098
> 
> 
> View attachment 374099
> 
> 
> View attachment 374100
> 
> 
> Had that rasp smoking! And the sandpaper too!
> Hope to band it up tomorrow.


Thats a Beauty Ray


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Finally finished up the Lowe’s LVP flooring sample sling w/aluminum core……not pretty but works just fine………will be my “ Beater”



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished up the Lowe’s LVP flooring sample sling w/aluminum core……not pretty but works just fine………will be my “ Beater”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Do you feel the rubber backing flexing when you pull back the bands? 
It looks great and really is interesting with the backed tile.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Reed Lukens said:


> Do you feel the rubber backing flexing when you pull back the bands?
> It looks great and really is interesting with the backed tile.


Not so far Reed, it feels very solid with the aluminum core. 

Tks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I bought a shillelagh at an antique store a couple of years ago and broke about the last 6" of it by accident, now it's going to live again as a slingshot! I might be able to make a few. I'm hoping I can preserve the majority of it's original finish. I'm also hoping that this glue and a brass rod will be enough to strengthen the odd joint.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Jcharmin92 said:


> You guys just wait when I get my hands on some land I will have the one and only catch box! 🤣


I hope I'll be able to shoot it from here!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally finished up the Lowe’s LVP flooring sample sling w/aluminum core……not pretty but works just fine………will be my “ Beater”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


nice "beater" lol
Looks good from here brother


----------



## skarrd

this one is one i have picked up and put down a half dozen times,because of a superficial [???] crack that doesnt go ery deep or cross the fork tips,but is too deep to sand out,put some superglue in it and finally finished it as a Dedicated 177/BB shooter 






















here you can see the crack


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> this one is one i have picked up and put down a half dozen times,because of a superficial [???] crack that doesnt go ery deep or cross the fork tips,but is too deep to sand out,put some superglue in it and finally finished it as a Dedicated 177/BB shooter
> View attachment 374179
> View attachment 374180
> View attachment 374181
> 
> here you can see the crack
> View attachment 374182


Nice! What did you use for that butt cap? It looks really cool!


----------



## skarrd

it is a piece of oak bookshelf from a desk i had


----------



## MOJAVE MO

These might be #5,6 and 7 of my GGF-16 modification journey. Still amusing to come back to a frame style that I shot for 43 years. I am going to track down a welder with two good eyes this time around and try some SpectraPly on one of the handles.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> it is a piece of oak bookshelf from a desk i had


I like that crosshatch pattern


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

MOJAVE MO said:


> These might be #5,6 and 7 of my GGF-16 modification journey. Still amusing to come back to a frame style that I shot for 43 years. I am going to track down a welder with two good eyes this time around and try some SpectraPly on one of the handles.
> View attachment 374208
> View attachment 374209


If you left the bottoms of the "wings" long enough could you use a pop-rivet gun?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> If you left the bottoms of the "wings" long enough could you use a pop-rivet gun?


I suppose if you could drill a perfectly placed hole? The end goal is for the frame to look seamless and of course strong. Any and all ideas are a must! We’ve tried JB Weld, plasti-weld, and of course ‘forget the bloody’ wings methodology!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> These might be #5,6 and 7 of my GGF-16 modification journey. Still amusing to come back to a frame style that I shot for 43 years. I am going to track down a welder with two good eyes this time around and try some SpectraPly on one of the handles.
> View attachment 374208
> View attachment 374209


Moses, please excuse my ignorance....but whatcha making? I _have_ been on sabbatical a few times over the years and very well could have missed something.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Slide-Easy said:


> Moses, please excuse my ignorance....but whatcha making? I _have_ been on sabbatical a few times over the years and very well could have missed something.


Once upon a time, Grandpa Grumpy showed off a frame that he mentioned could be 'the one' if he could only have one. I got curious, asked if I could copy it, and then went at it. The thrust of it is to take an F-16 and chop down the fork length, add some finger hooks, get creative with the handle, then set it up to shoot both flats or tubes. This setup is as accurate as any of my frames which I credit to shooting a wire-framed slingshot for 43 years. My brain stem knows what is supposed to happen when I shoot one of these. The first photo is the GG Original, the second is my best clone to date.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

MOJAVE MO said:


> I suppose if you could drill a perfectly placed hole? The end goal is for the frame to look seamless and of course strong. Any and all ideas are a must! We’ve tried JB Weld, plasti-weld, and of course ‘forget the bloody’ wings methodology!


Ok, I understand, I didn't think about drilling the holes. I guess you'd want to flatten or cup those spots first, welding definitely would be easier. Wooden wings might look cool too. 🙂


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Ok, I understand, I didn't think about drilling the holes. I guess you'd want to flatten or cup those spots first, welding definitely would be easier. Wooden wings might look cool too. 🙂


I agree on incorporating the fingerhooks ‘wings’ into the handle. I think I tried it once but it didn’t work out. I think any an idea that turns a $7.99 F-16 into a worthy frame that can be accomplished by the hobby maker is a cool idea. We had a member here for a good while (Wii…?) that had a good run modifying the F-16 with a simple process that worked well for him.


----------



## KawKan

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I bought a shillelagh at an antique store a couple of years ago and broke about the last 6" of it by accident, now it's going to live again as a slingshot! I might be able to make a few. I'm hoping I can preserve the majority of it's original finish. I'm also hoping that this glue and a brass rod will be enough to strengthen the odd joint.
> 
> View attachment 374177
> 
> View attachment 374176
> 
> View attachment 374175


That will be awesome if it works. Love the concept. 
Here's another approach to making a fork from a straight stick. Of course, I was working with a big stick!


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Once upon a time, Grandpa Grumpy showed off a frame that he mentioned could be 'the one' if he could only have one. I got curious, asked if I could copy it, and then went at it. The thrust of it is to take an F-16 and chop down the fork length, add some finger hooks, get creative with the handle, then set it up to shoot both flats or tubes. This setup is as accurate as any of my frames which I credit to shooting a wire-framed slingshot for 43 years. My brain stem knows what is supposed to happen when I shoot one of these. The first photo is the GG Original, the second is my best clone to date.
> View attachment 374213
> View attachment 374214


Wow! I got 'grumpy' looking at it.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

@Slide-Easy - even if telling the truth gets you banned, it's all good. At least you tell it how it is and your not a CS. Keep it real brotha .


----------



## Booral121

This today just the bandgrooves to go 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

KawKan said:


> That will be awesome if it works. Love the concept.
> Here's another approach to making a fork from a straight stick. Of course, I was working with a big stick!
> View attachment 374218
> 
> 
> View attachment 374219


That's a brilliant idea! Yeah, the blackthorn I have to work with is only as big around as my thumb, lol. I tried to cut the add-on so it fit the round profile of the main stick, glued it and added the brass rod, then used Ebony dust and super glue to fill in little gaps around it. Sanded it pretty good and I'm using my wife's nail polish now to try and match the original finish. I kind of like it as is right now, I'm not sure if I'm going to keep sanding or repainting that joint.


----------



## Whytey

_Well today I had a swing at making the @Booral121 GOBLET 85MM, template drawn by the man @Palmettoflyer.

1/2" maple skateboard deck finished with BLO.
Tools used: 
painters tape for template outlines
coping saw
pedestal drill mounted drum sanders
drill bits
files small triangle and round chainsaw
sandpapers
elbow grease







_


----------



## Ibojoe

Starting a new one.


----------



## KawKan

Wow!
That turned out quite lovely. The curve make look even more inviting.



Whytey said:


> _Well today I had a swing at making the @Booral121 GOBLET 85MM, template drawn by the man @Palmettoflyer.
> 
> 1/2" maple skateboard deck finished with BLO.
> Tools used:
> painters tape for template outlines
> coping saw
> pedestal drill mounted drum sanders
> drill bits
> files small triangle and round chainsaw
> sandpapers
> elbow grease
> View attachment 374250
> _
> View attachment 374251
> View attachment 374252


----------



## Whytey

KawKan said:


> Wow!
> That turned out quite lovely. The curve make look even more inviting.


Thanks Ray, you're very kind.
I really like how old skateboard decks are worn, scraped, scratched and not perfect which adds to their character.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Just spent the last couple of hours working on this. Replaced the original wick that had fallen down inside of it, repacked it with new cotton, made a brass spacer to replace a missing gear (part of the lighting mechanism) and finally have it working! It's the first time I've had it lit since I bought it about 15years ago. All that's left now is to rivet the back end of the striking lever. I figure it goes well with the shillelagh sling.


----------



## Ibojoe

Whittlin on some pecan


----------



## Jcharmin92

Very good man. My grandpa has a ton of those lighters


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> this one is one i have picked up and put down a half dozen times,because of a superficial [???] crack that doesnt go ery deep or cross the fork tips,but is too deep to sand out,put some superglue in it and finally finished it as a Dedicated 177/BB shooter
> View attachment 374179
> View attachment 374180
> View attachment 374181
> 
> here you can see the crack
> View attachment 374182


Looks great, just fill the crack with inlay and it’ll be good to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

Got this one epoxied up hopefully shaped tomorrow








And did a quick 60 mm Wedge PFS out of 1/2 inch PVC. Shootable now, but it'll get cleaned up a little


----------



## Whytey

Whytey said:


> _Well today I had a swing at making the @Booral121 GOBLET 85MM, template drawn by the man @Palmettoflyer.
> 
> 1/2" maple skateboard deck finished with BLO.
> Tools used:
> painters tape for template outlines
> coping saw
> pedestal drill mounted drum sanders
> drill bits
> files small triangle and round chainsaw
> sandpapers
> elbow grease
> View attachment 374250
> _
> View attachment 374251
> View attachment 374252


Thanks fellas for the likes..... appreciated.😊


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I put on a clear coat of Rust-Oleum, but it had a really strange bluish haze, so I sanded that off and went with a spray lacquer. I'm thinking I'll be able to buff it up a little tomorrow and finally put some bands on!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz

Recently did an amigo frame.


----------



## PrideProducts

Sanded up ready for polishing























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Recently did an amigo frame.


Nice clean build on that little shooter!


----------



## Stankard757

Got it shaped and sanded to 320























Not to shabby for my first laminate


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I've decided after last night that just a little bit of glow couldn't hurt.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

That's better. Lol


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

So this is another build using more of that old blackthorn. I'm trying to pair it with an antler base that rises up to become sort of a floating palm swell. I'm having a hard time figuring out the best way, _aesthetically_, to join the blackthorn with the bone. I'm basically down to wood scraps or I would go with 1/4" brass. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stankard757

After a little buffing on the lil Plinker...
































And yes it's hot pink acrylic with composite cutting board scales and red plastic spacers


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I like that crosshatch pattern





Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I like that crosshatch pattern


i have actually found that in a couple different pieces of wood i have [both oak,but from different sources] ,i'll cut a chunck and send it your way


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

skarrd said:


> i have actually found that in a couple different pieces of wood i have [both oak,but from different sources] ,i'll cut a chunck and send it your way


Thanks! That's great!


----------



## skarrd

Whytey said:


> _Well today I had a swing at making the @Booral121 GOBLET 85MM, template drawn by the man @Palmettoflyer.
> 
> 1/2" maple skateboard deck finished with BLO.
> Tools used:
> painters tape for template outlines
> coping saw
> pedestal drill mounted drum sanders
> drill bits
> files small triangle and round chainsaw
> sandpapers
> elbow grease
> View attachment 374250
> _
> View attachment 374251
> View attachment 374252


Dang that came ou nice


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Just spent the last couple of hours working on this. Replaced the original wick that had fallen down inside of it, repacked it with new cotton, made a brass spacer to replace a missing gear (part of the lighting mechanism) and finally have it working! It's the first time I've had it lit since I bought it about 15years ago. All that's left now is to rivet the back end of the striking lever. I figure it goes well with the shillelagh sling.
> 
> View attachment 374281
> View attachment 374282
> View attachment 374283
> View attachment 374284


havent seen one of those in a while very Cool


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great, just fill the crack with inlay and it’ll be good to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


i filled it[?] with super glue before i finished it,but it sharnk{?} in a bit after i rattle canned it,shoots good tho


----------



## Whytey

skarrd said:


> Dang that came ou nice


Thanks Steven


----------



## skarrd

a bicycle,lol







from scraps [throwawys] except for the tiresand tubes and a 1 piece crank


----------



## devils son in law

skarrd said:


> a bicycle,lol
> View attachment 374416
> from scraps [throwawys] except for the tiresand tubes and a 1 piece crank


I cant zoom in skarrd, what frame is that? Looks a cool ol' mountain bike! 👍


----------



## Ibojoe

Stankard757 said:


> After a little buffing on the lil Plinker...
> View attachment 374414
> 
> View attachment 374415
> 
> View attachment 374412
> 
> View attachment 374413
> 
> And yes it's hot pink acrylic with composite cutting board scales and red plastic spacers


Dude! That’s one fine little Plinker. It really turned out nice! The Plinker is one of my favorites. Not too big not too small. Awesome work!


----------



## Whytey

Ibojoe said:


> Dude! That’s one fine little Plinker. It really turned out nice! The Plinker is one of my favorites. Not too big not too small. Awesome work!


Just wondering, is there a to size Plinker template?


----------



## Stankard757

Whytey said:


> Just wondering, is there a to size Plinker template?


Not the ones I've seen, this one I sized off my Fowler Hornet

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Shaping up some replacements for the Ply Pass Along box.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> i filled it[?] with super glue before i finished it,but it sharnk{?} in a bit after i rattle canned it,shoots good tho


Hmmmm, never had inlay shrink before ?

What viscosity CA did you use ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

devils son in law said:


> I cant zoom in skarrd, what frame is that? Looks a cool ol' mountain bike! 👍


its an old 90's scwinn daimondback mountain bike frame,long story but a few years ago,i rode a friends "fixie" bike,and it was neat however out here where i live the little skinny tires would not have lasted,FF couple months ago a pinterest board popped up detailing single speed mountain bikes-a fixie with HD rims and tires-yay! so a man a couple neighborhoods oer had a yard full of junk bikes and i went pickin and this is the result,rode it last night 
sorry for the long explanation,lol


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hmmmm, never had inlay shrink before ?
> 
> What viscosity CA did you use ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


not sure of iscosity,cheap stuff from dollar general,its just barely below surface shrink,probly should have oer filled and sanded again,but,,,,,,,
still a nice little shooter tho


----------



## Ibojoe

Finished this big nattie for a new guy. Set it up with gum rubber and a Flatband pouch. Hope he gets the bug.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> not sure of iscosity,cheap stuff from dollar general,its just barely below surface shrink,probly should have oer filled and sanded again,but,,,,,,,
> still a nice little shooter tho


Yeah, whenever I inlay, I fill the void first with dry, crushed medium of choice to slightly proud of the surface, then use the water thin viscosity CA glue and drip onto the inlay, letting it “wick” down through it, till the CA quits soaking in pools on top.

Let dry, sand, apply finish of choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374517
> 
> Finished this big nattie for a new guy. Set it up with gum rubber and a Flatband pouch. Hope he gets the bug.


Well, if he don’t like it Joe, you know where to send it, lol, that’s a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Used plastic wood to fill gaps, sanding and lacquering it into shape.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yeah, whenever I inlay, I fill the void first with dry, crushed medium of choice to slightly proud of the surface, then use the water thin viscosity CA glue and drip onto the inlay, letting it “wick” down through it, till the CA quits soaking in pools on top.
> 
> Let dry, sand, apply finish of choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


what i should have done,i just used the glue -no filler,live and learn tho,and its out of the burn box


----------



## skarrd

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Used plastic wood to fill gaps, sanding and lacquering it into shape.
> View attachment 374520
> 
> View attachment 374521
> View attachment 374522
> View attachment 374523
> View attachment 374524


looks good


----------



## Slide-Easy

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Used plastic wood to fill gaps, sanding and lacquering it into shape.
> View attachment 374520
> 
> View attachment 374521
> View attachment 374522
> View attachment 374523
> View attachment 374524


With the tops of the fork tip in line with each other, coming and going...it should shoot as straight as a laser beam.


----------



## Ibojoe

coming together


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374615
> 
> coming together
> View attachment 374616


That is going to be a good one, Joe...


----------



## Booral121

Finished this up 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Booral121

On with these 2 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍 a bingo in hybrid White/yellow and acacia and a mustang style spalted oak natty 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Working on this Mountain Mahogany Chalice style ergo the last few days, and boy is this wood friggin hard !
I received a few raw forks in a trade with Sam [mention]Humwild [/mention] a good while back and they’re good and seasoned now.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

Love the shape of that one Darrell !!


----------



## Chris Parson

I found a dead walnut branch today. My very first. 😀 I couldn’t wait to get home so that I could cut it up. 😄
We all know the thrill when you see the fork in the branch; The part that also is the complete thing.


----------



## Ibojoe

Slide-Easy said:


> That is going to be a good one, Joe...


Here ya go buddy.


----------



## Slingshot28

So purdy😍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Love the shape of that one Darrell !!


Tks Jake 😁


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Here ya go buddy.
> View attachment 374797



_*Great Day in The Morning!!*_


----------



## Slingshot28

Finished this today from 1/2 in plywood with the new saw blades I got a couple of days ago


----------



## KawKan

Let's focus on accuracy here. You cut this out, banded it up and partied hearty. 
It ain't finished until it's shiny!
I do love that Nibbler shape, though!




Slingshot28 said:


> Finished this today from 1/2 in plywood with the new saw blades I got a couple of days ago
> View attachment 374841
> View attachment 374842


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Finished this today from 1/2 in plywood with the new saw blades I got a couple of days ago
> View attachment 374841
> View attachment 374842


Nice job,nibblers are very cool


----------



## skarrd

started on this gnarly old stick thats been drying in my garage for a couple years,,,,,,,yes,i forgot it was there till i cleaned up and out the other day,lol
should be an "interesting" one






















and another "sticker" OPFS


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> Nice job,nibblers are very cool


Thanks


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> started on this gnarly old stick thats been drying in my garage for a couple years,,,,,,,yes,i forgot it was there till i cleaned up and out the other day,lol
> should be an "interesting" one
> View attachment 374925
> View attachment 374926
> View attachment 374927
> 
> and another "sticker" OPFS
> View attachment 374928


That is an outstanding Forkastick my brother!


----------



## Island made

CPFS finished up.


----------



## Booral121

These 2 marked up for shaping and shamfering 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Booral121

Booral121 said:


> These 2 marked up for shaping and shamfering 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


Got a bit done after work 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍💙🎯


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> CPFS finished up.
> View attachment 374941
> View attachment 374942
> View attachment 374943
> View attachment 374944
> View attachment 374945
> View attachment 374946
> View attachment 374947
> View attachment 374948


WOW!🤩


----------



## Ibojoe

Another of Island Made designs.


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> That is an outstanding Forkastick my brother!


hopefully be a good snake catcher too,lot of copperheads this year,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> CPFS finished up.
> View attachment 374941
> View attachment 374942
> View attachment 374943
> View attachment 374944
> View attachment 374945
> View attachment 374946
> View attachment 374947
> View attachment 374948


Wow! that is a beautiful piece of brass craftmanship there


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Got a bit done after work 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍💙🎯


some more Good Lookin shooters


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 374987
> 
> Another of Island Made designs.


man that is a pretty one


----------



## devils son in law

Glued some palm swells onto a ply Chalice and almost finished sanding on a Maple natural with scrap end caps.


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> some more Good Lookin shooters


Thank you buddy 💙👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯


----------



## dogcatchersito

Ibojoe said:


> I’ve been playing in the shop a bit lately. Built this one last week.
> View attachment 367592
> View attachment 367593
> View attachment 367594
> View attachment 367595
> View attachment 367596
> View attachment 367597
> View attachment 367598


My goodness those look outstanding!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Island made said:


> CPFS finished up.
> View attachment 374941
> View attachment 374942
> View attachment 374943
> View attachment 374944
> View attachment 374945
> View attachment 374946
> View attachment 374947
> View attachment 374948


Did you make the band attachments yourself? Very interested in those. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

Just got the first coat of Tru-oil on this 90mm mustang based frame 🎯 one side is acacia wood the other is white polyurethane 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Booral121

Finished this clipped TTF NLS🎯 (Nice looking shooter) up this is the 100mm wide version I also do a 90mm wide version. This is the first clipped ttf one I've done and she will be heading out to her new home tomorrow 🎯


----------



## Sandstorm

Booral121 said:


> Finished this clipped TTF NLS🎯 (Nice looking shooter) up this is the 100mm wide version I also do a 90mm wide version. This is the first clipped ttf one I've done and she will be heading out to her new home tomorrow 🎯


I imagine that’s still got to be a pretty good shooter in TTF. Looks cool too.


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> I imagine that’s still got to be a pretty good shooter in TTF. Looks cool too.


I've done a few in ttf Ryan but this is the first clipped one 👊🎯 but yeah never had any bad feedback about either ttf ott or pfs 👍🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Jcharmin92

After making that pink tipped fiddlehead my daughter insisted I build her a pink one as well. So I did something quick and random lol


----------



## Sandstorm

@Jcharmin92 Wasn’t expecting that whole thing to glow haha! Looks kinda wicked! Like a hot piece of steel at the forge.


----------



## skarrd

Very Nice,like that glow in the dark


----------



## Whytey

Well the son's wedding went well at Golden Beach, Caloundra on the not so sunny Sunshine Coast(nice cooler late winter afternoon for those of us in suits) with a pleasant reception at the local powerboat club.

Treated myself to a basic 1/2" skateboard deck MULE build today.....


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> @Jcharmin92 Wasn’t expecting that whole thing to glow haha! Looks kinda wicked! Like a hot piece of steel at the forge.


Yeah I made a little border around the ply and poured in some pink glow epoxy. And it does look just like that!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

skarrd said:


> Very Nice,like that glow in the dark


Thanks man me too I didn't expect the orange glow but it's cool either way lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Glued some palm swells onto a ply Chalice and almost finished sanding on a Maple natural with scrap end caps.
> View attachment 374999
> View attachment 375000


That natural is gonna be sweet Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## pmamolosr

Oak fork


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Whytey said:


> Well the son's wedding went well at Golden Beach, Caloundra on the not so sunny Sunshine Coast(nice cooler late winter afternoon for those of us in suits) with a pleasant reception at the local powerboat club.
> 
> Treated myself to a basic 1/2" skateboard deck MULE build today.....
> View attachment 375277
> View attachment 375278
> View attachment 375279
> 
> View attachment 375281


Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Whytey

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks DA and likesmen.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> Wow! that is a beautiful piece of brass craftmanship there


Thank you, Steven!


----------



## Island made

“Tailored plinker” finished up, Phenolic and incense cedar.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Still the same build. I'm just amazed at this glow powder!


----------



## Sandstorm

Jcharmin92 said:


> Still the same build. I'm just amazed at this glow powder!
> View attachment 375459


“…Satan?!” 😆


----------



## Jcharmin92

Sandstorm said:


> “…Satan?!” 😆


Ventura.... Yes satan🤣


----------



## Sandstorm

Jcharmin92 said:


> Ventura.... Yes satan🤣


Man could you imagine if they made those movies today? People would be so “offended”. But yeah back to the builds.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looking great Shane and Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slingshot28

Ttf design I drew based off of the tube master sniper


----------



## Island made




----------



## Sandstorm

Island made said:


> View attachment 375728
> View attachment 375729
> View attachment 375730
> View attachment 375731
> View attachment 375732
> View attachment 375733
> View attachment 375734


Beautiful, Shane.


----------



## Island made

Sandstorm said:


> Beautiful, Shane.


Thank you! I should have this one finished up tomorrow.


----------



## Sandstorm

Island made said:


> Thank you! I should have this one finished up tomorrow.


I keep dreaming of this Egyptianesque brass handle with some jade and black spacers in it. I just can’t get it solidified in my mind. I always feel like garbage because I say I’ll buy one and then the cash falls short. I will one day though brother, just gotta work my way out of my current financial situation. I hope there haven’t been hard feelings there though. If there ever were, I genuinely apologize.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started this yesterday


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is coooool Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Thank you! I should have this one finished up tomorrow.


When can I expect it?


----------



## Island made

Sandstorm said:


> I keep dreaming of this Egyptianesque brass handle with some jade and black spacers in it. I just can’t get it solidified in my mind. I always feel like garbage because I say I’ll buy one and then the cash falls short. I will one day though brother, just gotta work my way out of my current financial situation. I hope there haven’t been hard feelings there though. If there ever were, I genuinely apologize.


Jade and brass would look so good together! Brother, there is no stress in slingland!! Anytime you want a frame you let me know and I’ll hook you up! You never have to apologize to me, I don’t buy frames because i have other financial obligations, but believe me I want to lol! Anytime you want something or want to chat ideas you know where to find me.


----------



## Island made




----------



## Island made

Jcharmin92 said:


> Started this yesterday
> View attachment 375747
> View attachment 375746
> View attachment 375748
> View attachment 375750
> 
> View attachment 375751


That’s sweet, bro!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Island made said:


> That’s sweet, bro!


Thanks dude!! So is the one you just pumped out that thing is crazy looking very nice colors


----------



## devils son in law

Island made said:


> View attachment 375826
> View attachment 375827


That's cool Shane, the color combo is outta control !!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> View attachment 375826
> View attachment 375827


Beautiful Shane!!

That may very well be the prettiest sling I’ve seen you do brother, Love it, love it !

I could see that same combo done in blue, black /Jade G10, or even toxic green, black, and Jade G10 too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

Here's a couple just out of a BLO bath. A smaller Maple fork with pinned end caps and a Birch plywood Chalice with palm swells.


----------



## Slide-Easy

devils son in law said:


> Here's a couple just out of a BLO bath. A smaller Maple fork with pinned end caps and a Birch plywood Chalice with palm swells.
> View attachment 376067
> View attachment 376068


I'd love to have that natty if you want to work something out.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a beauty Jake!


----------



## Ibojoe

Shane those colors are off the hook!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a beauty Jake!


That maple fork is handsome.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This project doesn’t have a category. Mostly because it is an assembly of pre-made pieces of a slingshot! The pieces came from a design by Harry Knuckles (template on Forum) which are the first two photos. When he made this he had a second G10 scale and Alu core cut at the same time. I ended up with these in a nice trade. I didn’t need the template as I had a 3D printed version to work with. I added the finger hook to mine.
So when I give a project like this a go it reminds me that my memory is fading. Sanding and Polishing Aluminum—why?!











































? Pinky Holes (came prepped) how to finish them correctly?? G10 polishing—how far?? Why even have Aluminum at all??! I see many high end makers seem to use anything OTHER material than aluminum for cores. This posting is not a cry of despair. It is a posting of lunacy! I like the feel of this 4” fork and anticipate shooting it well, dropping it a few times, and probably a kick across the garage floor at some point. If I try this again it’ll definitely be with some wood as I can manage that material a little better. It has crossed my mind that at some point (after I forget this project) I can add some material to the ALU side of this frame and call it done and done. I was going to do it from the git but then I’d have to actually create the Pinky Knuckling or change the name of the frame to the Pinky No-Knuckle.


----------



## Blowhard79

Jcharmin92 said:


> Working on this for @SLING-N-SHOT. The first aardvark I sent to him didn't arrive unfortunately! So I had to make it up to him and tonight I built this bad boy! Still have a few thing to do and it's on its way.
> View attachment 367893
> View attachment 367892
> View attachment 367891
> View attachment 367890
> View attachment 367889
> View attachment 367888
> View attachment 367887


WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Blowhard79 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Blowhard79 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!


Exactly! Love this little Aardvark Jon made me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Exactly! Love this little Aardvark Jon made me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


I don’t know that I ever saw it completed. That’s got Sling-N-Shot written all over it! Pretty cool tribute.


----------



## Flatband

They do it for me! Great stuff!


----------



## skarrd

so a little experiment with a pecan limb out of the firewood pile,and Dang ! thats some Hard wood,,,,,,,,one coat rattle can clear on it at this point


----------



## Roll Fast

skarrd said:


> so a little experiment with a pecan limb out of the firewood pile,and Dang ! thats some Hard wood,,,,,,,,one coat rattle can clear on it at this point
> View attachment 376292
> View attachment 376293
> View attachment 376294
> View attachment 376296
> View attachment 376297
> View attachment 376298


Awesome work sir.
Taking a piece of firewood and crafting a useful object is sweet.
But, how does it shoot?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice Steven, and agreed on the Pecan wood….harder than my head,  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Awesome work sir.
> Taking a piece of firewood and crafting a useful object is sweet.
> But, how does it shoot?


thank you,it was an experiance,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Steven, and agreed on the Pecan wood….harder than my head,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


thanks  yeah i know my saws could use some sharpening,but,almost 2 hours to cut the two slabs out,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> thanks  yeah i know my saws could use some sharpening,but,almost 2 hours to cut the two slabs out,,,,,,,,,,,


Yeah, but that's two hours of cardio plus workouts for both arms! Your triceps are probably tight in your T-shirt sleeves now!


----------



## bingo

2 a been at this week


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Yeah, but that's two hours of cardio plus workouts for both arms! Your triceps are probably tight in your T-shirt sleeves now!


not sure about the tight sleeves but the bursitis/tendonitis is tightened up something fierce,lol


----------



## skarrd

and the finished product,yea i shot in the rain cause i couldnt wait,lol














i was inside the garage tho


----------



## Dcoyote

devils son in law said:


> Here's a couple just out of a BLO bath. A smaller Maple fork with pinned end caps and a Birch plywood Chalice with palm swells.
> View attachment 376067
> View attachment 376068


Very clean love them -thanks for sharing


----------



## Island made

Awesome builds guys!


----------



## Island made

Here’s a heavy hitter I’ve been working on. I love the natural browns and brass.


----------



## Roll Fast

Island made said:


> Here’s a heavy hitter I’ve been working on. I love the natural browns and brass.
> View attachment 376748
> View attachment 376749
> View attachment 376750
> View attachment 376751
> View attachment 376752
> View attachment 376753
> View attachment 376754
> View attachment 376755


Very nice combo of materials.
And the 29th edition of the Machinerys Handbook. Handy book that.


----------



## skarrd

on again - off again project 




































snake catcher topside


----------



## Slingshot28

Very cool @skarrd


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> on again - off again project
> View attachment 376757
> View attachment 376758
> View attachment 376759
> View attachment 376760
> View attachment 376761
> 
> snake catcher topside


That’s awesome!


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Very cool @skarrd


Thanks this project has been a long time coming


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> That’s awesome!


Thank you Shane its been a fun one so far


----------



## devils son in law

I just finished up a nice little natural Oak fork with a copper lanyard tube and started on another Oak fork that's a bit bigger.


----------



## Island made

devils son in law said:


> I just finished up a nice little natural Oak fork with a copper lanyard tube and started on another Oak fork that's a bit bigger.
> View attachment 376797
> View attachment 376798


That’s a little gem, Jake!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> and the finished product,yea i shot in the rain cause i couldnt wait,lol
> View attachment 376593
> View attachment 376594
> i was inside the garage tho
> View attachment 376595


Nice job Steven ….. I wonder how much the rain affects accuracy ? 
Have you noticed it affecting any of your shots ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> Here’s a heavy hitter I’ve been working on. I love the natural browns and brass.
> View attachment 376748
> View attachment 376749
> View attachment 376750
> View attachment 376751
> View attachment 376752
> View attachment 376753
> View attachment 376754
> View attachment 376755


Amazing Shane, always cool to see your process pics, love that so keep ‘em coming brother, and thanks for sharing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> on again - off again project
> View attachment 376757
> View attachment 376758
> View attachment 376759
> View attachment 376760
> View attachment 376761
> 
> snake catcher topside


Cool build Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> I just finished up a nice little natural Oak fork with a copper lanyard tube and started on another Oak fork that's a bit bigger.
> View attachment 376797
> View attachment 376798


Nice Jake, are they both Red Oak ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law

Yes, both are Red Oak, good eye brother!!


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice job Steven ….. I wonder how much the rain affects accuracy ?
> Have you noticed it affecting any of your shots ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


actually i am finding that i am more accurate/consistant at the 42 foot mark [just inside garage door] than i am at 33 feet,especially with BBs/177 cal, the rain didnt seem to affect much except when it got heavy


----------



## skarrd

future projects,however cutting was a project in itself,lol
Pecan,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

Osage Conus and a skateboard Slim Pfs


----------



## Reed Lukens

Stankard757 said:


> Osage Conus and a skateboard Slim Pfs
> View attachment 376843
> View attachment 376844
> View attachment 376845
> View attachment 376846


Looks like that band saw is getting a lot of use 🤠🍻😍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Osage Conus and a skateboard Slim Pfs
> View attachment 376843
> View attachment 376844
> View attachment 376845
> View attachment 376846


Cool…..love the frame shape on that PFS, that one of your designs ? 

Oh yeah, be sure you check and keep tight the little Allen head set screws on the blade guide that slides down to limit depth of cut…..mine backed out and I couldn’t find them anywhere 🥲


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool…..love the frame shape on that PFS, that one of your designs ?
> 
> Oh yeah, be sure you check and keep tight the little Allen head set screws on the blade guide that slides down to limit depth of cut…..mine backed out and I couldn’t find them anywhere 🥲
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Not one of mine, but it's called "Slim" PFS and can't remember where I found the template

Thanks for the heads up 👍


----------



## Stankard757

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like that band saw is getting a lot of use 🤠🍻😍


It's 👍 How have I lived without this machine?


----------



## skarrd

further progress with the pecan,,,,,,,,,


----------



## devils son in law

Getting down to a finer grit sandpaper and band grooves on this Oak fork.


----------



## Island made

Heavy hitter finished up and a custom chalice


----------



## Island made




----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> Heavy hitter finished up and a custom chalice
> View attachment 377084
> View attachment 377085
> View attachment 377084
> View attachment 377085
> View attachment 377086
> View attachment 377087
> View attachment 377088
> View attachment 377089
> View attachment 377090
> View attachment 377091
> View attachment 377092
> View attachment 377093


----------



## Reed Lukens

Those are jaw dropping beauties Shane 😍 🍻


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Amazing Shane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## StringSlap

Awesome work, Shane!


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> View attachment 377094
> View attachment 377095
> View attachment 377096
> View attachment 377097
> View attachment 377098
> View attachment 377099


Wow ! Thats a Beauty


----------



## skarrd

finally finished up the 2 smaller/pfs pecans 




































And now its on to the big slab


----------



## StringSlap

skarrd said:


> finally finished up the 2 smaller/pfs pecans
> View attachment 377154
> View attachment 377155
> View attachment 377156
> View attachment 377157
> View attachment 377158
> 
> And now its on to the big slab


Very cool!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks,pecan is some hard wood,


----------



## Flatband

WOW! A real Gem for sure! Great machining work Shane-love it!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Those are a couple of real beauties @skarrd 🍻
That Pecan wood looks really strong! Very nice!


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Those are a couple of real beauties @skarrd 🍻
> That Pecan wood looks really strong! Very nice!


Thanks @Reed Lukens it certainly hard,


----------



## Whytey

Just finished this complete frameless wrist lanyard 3/4 butterfly setup. Apologies for not including the frame as it was holding the camera.
550 paracord
Steel split keyring
Snipersling 0.6 yellow latex
Snipersling pit pouch
Amber tying belt


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Just finished this complete frameless wrist lanyard 3/4 butterfly setup. Apologies for not including the frame as it was holding the camera.
> 550 paracord
> Steel split keyring
> Snipersling 0.6 yellow latex
> Snipersling pit pouch
> Amber tying belt
> View attachment 377244


You gotta have a few them rigs now haha


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> You gotta have a few them rigs now haha


Yeah mate, 4.
First one I made was great to learn with but too big and loose(green).
Second one just a little too small and tight(black).
Third one perfect(electric blue) - used for full butterfly.
Fourth one perfect(purple) - for 3/4 butterfly.
Love 'em


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Yeah mate, 4.
> First one I made was great to learn with but too big and loose(green).
> Second one just a little too small and tight(black).
> Third one perfect(electric blue) - used for full butterfly.
> Fourth one perfect(purple) - for 3/4 butterfly.
> Love 'em


I am still rocking one myself 😎 it’s a touch big even after the hot water trick but shotable


----------



## Whytey

Portboy said:


> I am still rocking one myself 😎 it’s a touch big even after the hot water trick but shotable


Thanks again Jason for the introduction and inspiration as I really enjoy shooting them.🌞


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> finally finished up the 2 smaller/pfs pecans
> View attachment 377154
> View attachment 377155
> View attachment 377156
> View attachment 377157
> View attachment 377158
> 
> And now its on to the big slab


Those look great Steven….which shoots better, flats or tube version ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Roll Fast

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Those look great Steven….which shoots better, flats or tube version ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Good question.
Always wondering which is better eh?!


----------



## devils son in law

Just pulled this Oak fork out of a BLO bath and deciding whether to apply a coat or 2 of finish wax.


----------



## Slide-Easy

devils son in law said:


> Just pulled this Oak fork out of a BLO bath and deciding whether to apply a coat or 2 of finish wax.
> View attachment 377313
> View attachment 377314
> View attachment 377315


Put 3 coats...


----------



## Chris Parson

Unfinished business. I have to learn how to finish one before I start to work on another.


----------



## Whytey

Chris Parson said:


> Unfinished business. I have to learn how to finish one before I start to work on another.
> View attachment 377366


Nice
What are you using to fill the cracks and gaps?


----------



## Chris Parson

Whytey said:


> Nice
> What are you using to fill the cracks and gaps?


Thanks! Well, neither of these forks contain cracks. A couple of them are spalted though, which may look like cracks or gaps on the photo. But to answer your question; I mostly use wood glue or sometimes Loctite superglue. Otherwise I just leave the crack slightly refined after some sanding.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Have you ever considered making your fork tips flat across the top? In step, coming and going. I would not know how to aim a slingshot with fork tips canted away from one another, and I am a real good shot.


----------



## Slingshot28

Finish this yesterday from a skateboard deck


----------



## Slide-Easy

Slingshot28 said:


> Finish this yesterday from a skateboard deck
> View attachment 377367
> View attachment 377368
> View attachment 377369
> View attachment 377370


Your fork tips are proper...


----------



## Ibojoe

devils son in law said:


> Just pulled this Oak fork out of a BLO bath and deciding whether to apply a coat or 2 of finish wax.
> View attachment 377313
> View attachment 377314
> View attachment 377315


That’s a fine piece Jake! The wax sure makes em feel velvety. 
Nice work as always.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Just pulled this Oak fork out of a BLO bath and deciding whether to apply a coat or 2 of finish wax.
> View attachment 377313
> View attachment 377314
> View attachment 377315


I say wax it…..imho, gives a bit more Gription 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Chris Parson said:


> Unfinished business. I have to learn how to finish one before I start to work on another.
> View attachment 377366


LOL, you and me both Chris……I must have at least 20 I’ve started and not finished yet.

I need to focus on 1 at a time till I get done, then move to the next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757

Not much to see yet. Skateboard and PVC all epoxied, now the waiting🥺


----------



## Portboy

Little black walnut natty sanded 120 than ca and 400 quick. It chucks a mean bb haha


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Little black walnut natty sanded 120 than ca and 400 quick. It chucks a mean bb haha
> View attachment 377381
> 
> View attachment 377380
> 
> View attachment 377379


LMAO Portboy and a NATTY!!!


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> LMAO Portboy and a NATTY!!!


Ya not usually I make eh haha . The branch fell other day and had little guy on it


----------



## Chris Parson

Slide-Easy said:


> Have you ever considered making your fork tips flat across the top? In step, coming and going. I would not know how to aim a slingshot with fork tips canted away from one another, and I am a real good shot.


I’m not sure that I understand how you mean. Please elaborate. 
By the way, what is this ”aim” or ”aiming”? It seems to be frequently used in writing on this forum…


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Ya not usually I make eh haha . The branch fell other day and had little guy on it


Gift from the Sling Gods…..nice one PB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Gift from the Sling Gods…..nice one PB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Ya never had the heart to put into fire pit . Hard find a solid little guy always looking for one .has some neat lines in it. Thanks


----------



## Portboy

Got this little dude to do had it since 2018 should be dry by now . Ash Y from England 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿


----------



## Slide-Easy

Chris Parson said:


> I’m not sure that I understand how you mean. Please elaborate.
> By the way, what is this ”aim” or ”aiming”? It seems to be frequently used in writing on this forum…


I guess a pic is worth a thousand words...


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Those look great Steven….which shoots better, flats or tube version ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


actually the tubes are more accurate but the flats seem to pack more punch,gonna swap, frames/tubes/bands and do it all again,just in case,lol


----------



## skarrd

Roll Fast said:


> Good question.
> Always wondering which is better eh?!


these frames are almost identical,so far tho the tubes have the consistancy and the flats have the Pow!


----------



## skarrd

experimenting with spalted"wormwood" and super glue,actually its beetle tunnels packed with sawdust,thinking that just like an inlay of powdered stone,etc,the SG should absorb into it and make it strong,we will see 















The darker spots are where i have already put a couple "coats" of SG turns the compacted sawdust-beetle poop-dark,lol


----------



## SlingScott

I was curious about the PP Hunter, so I made a scaled down version. If the full size is as comfortable as this, wow.


----------



## KawKan

Nice start on that!
Bill's handle design seems to work regardless of size.


----------



## Chris Parson

Slide-Easy said:


> I guess a pic is worth a thousand words...
> View attachment 377384
> View attachment 377385


Alright, I see what you mean now.  Well... I have thought about it but never got around to incorporating the straight tops into my work. Also, I rarely shoot my slingshots, I "just" make them. Maybe I prefer shooting with flat top without knowing it.  All I know is that it feels more natural for me, in the making process, to cut the forks at a 90° angle and that's maybe partially for an personal aesthetic reason.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Chris Parson said:


> Alright, I see what you mean now.  Well... I have thought about it but never got around to incorporating the straight tops into my work. Also, I rarely shoot my slingshots, I "just" make them. Maybe I prefer shooting with flat top without knowing it.  All I know is that it feels more natural for me, in the making process, to cut the forks at a 90° angle and that's maybe partially for an personal aesthetic reason.


In my experience, it dials in the accuracy the minute the fork tip are in step with one another.


----------



## skarrd

does anybody ,who cuts slabs from tree forks ever use the "butts" from the side cuts for slingshots? i ask because after hand cutting the pecan limb/fork for slabs i wasnt gonna waste ANY of it so this is what i did


----------



## KawKan

Hey, @skarrd that outside slice came out great!
I bet that big old lump just improves the grip, too!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Ray,yessir it does make a better grip,gotta get it banded and shot now


----------



## Chris Parson

Deadwood deeds… 🙂


----------



## devils son in law

Adding some color to this fork.


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> does anybody ,who cuts slabs from tree forks ever use the "butts" from the side cuts for slingshots? i ask because after hand cutting the pecan limb/fork for slabs i wasnt gonna waste ANY of it so this is what i did
> View attachment 377538
> View attachment 377540
> View attachment 377541
> View attachment 377542
> View attachment 377543
> View attachment 377544
> View attachment 377545


That’s pretty cool.


----------



## skarrd

SlingScott said:


> That’s pretty cool.


thanks,just finished up the other "butt"


----------



## SlingScott

"Spare-Rib" PFS

Looks much better once I hit it with BLO, I also now realize that I have a severe shortage of band sets.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SlingScott said:


> Small "Rib" PFS
> 
> Looks much better once I hit it with BLO, I also now realize that I have a severe shortage of band sets.








Accessories


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com


----------



## skarrd

well i am currently working on the sept ssotm i didnt get finished in sept,lol,was gonna scrap it,but just couldnt ,i have to see if it will work,,,,,,,lol








the wood idea Did get scrapped 






















fork tips got altered








grooed for fit and on to the JB weld


----------



## Stankard757

Started and finished a Sunday fun build. I give you the Mule Bone...😜


----------



## Whytey




----------



## Slingshot28

Always cool to see what you guys are building


----------



## skarrd

continuing on with this one





























got the clear enamel on it now and tomorroh will finish it


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Some cool stuff guys, very nice work being posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slingshot28

It almost looks like the Taurus @skarrd nice job


----------



## msturm

Slide-Easy said:


> Have you ever considered making your fork tips flat across the top? In step, coming and going. I would not know how to aim a slingshot with fork tips canted away from one another, and I am a real good shot.


If you aim down the top band it is the same. If you aim off of the fork tip you will have to adjust.


----------



## devils son in law

Sanding away on this one. Does this picture make my butt look big?


----------



## Portboy

Bin making this past 3 days never worked as I hoped but dang good shooter .


----------



## devils son in law

Portboy said:


> Bin making this past 3 days never worked as I hoped but dang good shooter .
> View attachment 378114
> 
> View attachment 378115


It works for me! Nice looking flip, Jason!


----------



## Ibojoe

devils son in law said:


> Sanding away on this one. Does this picture make my butt look big?
> View attachment 378100


Nice butt Jake!


----------



## devils son in law

Band grooves and a final sanding.


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> It almost looks like the Taurus @skarrd nice job


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

all finished up and a can cut,took awhile with the short draw and 5/16s,lol


----------



## KawKan

skarrd said:


> all finished up and a can cut,took awhile with the short draw and 5/16s,lol
> View attachment 378252
> View attachment 378253


Matching color on the ammo is a special touch! Love it!


----------



## skarrd

KawKan said:


> Matching color on the ammo is a special touch! Love it!


Thanks,the ammo is an experiment,it was rusty so i vinegared it and it came out very grey and hard to see,so a window screen,rattle can red and a warm day


----------



## bingo

half done hazel fork👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Island made said:


> Ok….so it’s no secret we all love build pics. On other platforms folks post build and progress pics all the time, so I thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could post what we’re working on, or an idea we have, or even a question. A place to share where we might not want to take up a entire thread. Just a hub for builders to hang out
> 
> I will start it off! Todays project was this HHPFS in the classic layout of polished bronze and aluminum! Still my favourite!
> View attachment 367550
> View attachment 367551
> View attachment 367552
> View attachment 367553
> View attachment 367554
> View attachment 367555


That is an absolutely beautiful work of art! Can’t wait to see it banded up.

im currently working on an aluminum frame. I melted and cast the aluminum from scrap I had from a gas engine I took apart. I melted said aluminum with a wood fire and a shop vac as a blower.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Here is a solid block block of aluminum I just cast. I will post more pics as it progresses into a frame!


----------



## Portboy

Doing board cut apex style frame quick easy only sanded to 400 . Let’s see how it works


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Portboy said:


> Doing board cut apex style frame quick easy only sanded to 400 . Let’s see how it works
> View attachment 378284
> 
> View attachment 378285
> 
> View attachment 378286
> 
> View attachment 378289
> 
> View attachment 378288
> 
> View attachment 378287
> 
> View attachment 378283
> 
> View attachment 378282


What kind of saw did you use?


----------



## Island made

Portboy said:


> Doing board cut apex style frame quick easy only sanded to 400 . Let’s see how it works
> View attachment 378284
> 
> View attachment 378285
> 
> View attachment 378286
> 
> View attachment 378289
> 
> View attachment 378288
> 
> View attachment 378287
> 
> View attachment 378283
> 
> View attachment 378282


Awesome, buddy!


----------



## Island made

This little heavy hitter might get red anodized forks yet….but it’s for myself so I will probably stick with the bronze forks


----------



## devils son in law

This cool little flip. Red Balau wood with copper tubing.


----------



## Portboy

devils son in law said:


> This cool little flip. Red Balau wood with copper tubing.
> View attachment 378303


Looks good Jake


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> This little heavy hitter might get red anodized forks yet….but it’s for myself so I will probably stick with the bronze forks
> View attachment 378296


Dude angle cuts now ya baby that’s cool 😎 black or red top be super sweet man . Can you split a head make two different colours bolt back together ya haven’t done that yet 😀


----------



## Portboy

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> What kind of saw did you use?


This saw here it gets you close the spindle sand gets it rest the way


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Oh nice. I’m using a jigsaw since I don’t have a scroll saw but that would be a lot better!


----------



## Portboy

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Oh nice. I’m using a jigsaw since I don’t have a scroll saw but that would be a lot better!


It a funny machine guess just upside down jigsaw. Thing with it push to hard the blade bends so you get a tapered cut . So got go slow and stay of line . I ruined frames out thick wood learning that lol . You hit it on sander and go right inside the line 🤷‍♂️ I got it figured out now


----------



## bingo

hazel fork today 👌


----------



## Island made

A forced patina on the brass to “antique” it a bit and this one is complete. I’m gonna hang on to this one for a while


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Island made said:


> A forced patina on the brass to “antique” it a bit and this one is complete. I’m gonna hang on to this one for a while
> View attachment 378318


Truly a work of art! How do you attach the handle to the fork?


----------



## Island made

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Truly a work of art! How do you attack the handle to the fork?


Thanks! All my (2 piece) models have a cap screw running down through the forks threaded into the handle.


----------



## Portboy

Got some antlers! Never done a frame from them before not sure of a direction to go 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KawKan

There's only one way to go: ONWARD!


----------



## Whytey

Reckon that one would be great planted in the garden with a couple of soup cans atop.👍


----------



## Portboy

Whytey said:


> Reckon that one would be great planted in the garden with a couple of soup cans atop.👍


Ya that would work smell better that cutting into them 🤢


----------



## skarrd

oh yeah antler and bone are def Outside projects,even with dust mask,as for direction forks tips pointed away from you is how i would go,gonna be some stubbys for sure


----------



## Roll Fast

Portboy said:


> Ya that would work smell better that cutting into them 🤢


Antlers don't smell good when you cut into the material?


----------



## Portboy

Roll Fast said:


> Antlers don't smell good when you cut into the material?


Not at all smell burnt hair it’s sickening man


----------



## devils son in law

Portboy said:


> Not at all smell burnt hair it’s sickening man


Yes tiz! A trick I learned working maintenance at a hospital is to put a few drops of essential oil inside your mask. It sure helps when there's a "Code Brown"in a patient's bathroom.


----------



## devils son in law

Peeled the bark off a fork I got from Slingshot28, Josiah. I glued in a lanyard tube last night and will try to add some curves to her. He thought it was from Black Birch and it did have a very dark inner bark.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> This cool little flip. Red Balau wood with copper tubing.
> View attachment 378303


Cool little flip Jake, but make up your mind brother.......is it gonna be Red or Balau, LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bingo said:


> View attachment 378315
> hazel fork today


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> A forced patina on the brass to “antique” it a bit and this one is complete. I’m gonna hang on to this one for a while
> View attachment 378318


Absolutely amazing Shane, that angled cut with the trim / accent colors is 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Got some antlers! Never done a frame from them before not sure of a direction to go
> View attachment 378411
> 
> View attachment 378415
> 
> View attachment 378413
> 
> View attachment 378412
> 
> View attachment 378414


Lot of nice prospects there Jason, just be sure to wear a respirator as that bone dust is some nasty stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Absolutely amazing Shane, that angled cut with the trim / accent colors is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> ** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


Thank you Darrell. I wanted to keep this one, but it’s now gone to Texas lol.


----------



## Slingshot28

@devils son in law glad you were able to put the fork to good use


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Thank you Darrell. I wanted to keep this one, but it’s now gone to Texas lol.
> View attachment 378487
> View attachment 378488
> View attachment 378489


----------



## Island made




----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> View attachment 378563
> View attachment 378564
> View attachment 378565
> View attachment 378566
> View attachment 378567
> View attachment 378568


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> View attachment 378563
> View attachment 378564
> View attachment 378565
> View attachment 378566
> View attachment 378567
> View attachment 378568


Dang Shane that’s going to be awesome! Puttn some red in the handle?


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Shane that’s going to be awesome! Puttn some red in the handle?


Thanks Joe! Yes, the handle will be jade and carbon Fibre with red accents.


----------



## Portboy

Island made said:


> Thanks Joe! Yes, the handle will be jade and carbon Fibre with red accents.


Going start calling you chef 👩‍🍳 slingshot . More ingredients than a 7 course meal 🥘 going into your frames


----------



## Portboy

Well bin sitting on these clips for a year figured might as well try a set . Seems ok never lost an eye or fat lip there holding true 🫣 all good in the hood 👍🏻


----------



## skarrd

this week before last out of pecan chunk,






























And this aa few days ago


----------



## Stankard757

These little guys yesterday. Skateboard and 1/4 inch PVC.


----------



## SlingScott

The three unfinished ones are new (1,4 and 5). Four is stained and drying right now.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> this week before last out of pecan chunk,
> View attachment 378669
> 
> View attachment 378670
> View attachment 378671
> View attachment 378672
> 
> And this aa few days ago
> View attachment 378673
> View attachment 378674


Love that pecan, Steven!


----------



## Island made

Stankard757 said:


> These little guys yesterday. Skateboard and 1/4 inch PVC.
> View attachment 378737
> 
> View attachment 378738
> 
> View attachment 378736


Those are slick and well done!


----------



## Island made

SlingScott said:


> The three unfinished ones are new (1,4 and 5). Four is stained and drying right now.


All beauty’s! 4 looks particularly awesome!


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> These little guys yesterday. Skateboard and 1/4 inch PVC.
> View attachment 378737
> 
> View attachment 378738
> 
> View attachment 378736


----------



## SlingScott

Island made said:


> All beauty’s! 4 looks particularly awesome!


It’s a boyshot at 95%. I stained it and it looks really nice. I’ll do a 2nd coat then a satin poly finish.


----------



## SlingScott

skarrd said:


> this week before last out of pecan chunk,
> View attachment 378669
> 
> View attachment 378670
> View attachment 378671
> View attachment 378672
> 
> And this a few days ago


I don't know how I missed this, but that "tuning fork" is a beauty.


----------



## skarrd

thanks guys,the pecan is def a pain to work but comes out pretty


----------



## Island made




----------



## devils son in law

I cut out two of these little Gapper frames and since I really liked the one I just finished up, I figured I'd dive into the other.


----------



## Ryan43

devils son in law said:


> I cut out two of these little Gapper frames and since I really liked the one I just finished up, I figured I'd dive into the other.
> View attachment 378878


I like that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28

Been working on some pana darts for frogging this upcoming summer and now I just need to refine the process. Does anybody have any ideas for a more water proof fletchting, I am using some 1/8 inch wire so it do not have a nail head on the back I had to epoxy the fletching on?


----------



## skarrd

i think Joey J5 has an youtube editorial on them-wire that is-i hae only seen nails used i will see if i can find the vid


----------



## skarrd

heres one,he has a couple different ways to do it on his channels 
(3) Bigger pana darts - YouTube


----------



## Slingshot28

Thanks Steven


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> View attachment 378791
> View attachment 378792
> View attachment 378793
> View attachment 378794
> View attachment 378795
> View attachment 378796


Cool to see this process Shane, keep ‘em coming ! 

Also LOVE the “wall of frames” in the 1st pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I got a bug in my ear seeing Shane’s build for Reed which at its core is a Chalice. That fact confused me in part because I have been cutting off the tops of my Chalice builds long enough to forget that the original design is NOT flat topped. So I went back to SlingSchool for a refresher. This is the practice pile (one 3/4 sized flat top is in there) and the Brown Micarta/Orange Core frame will be the first one finished me thinks. I















rough sanded with the flap sander and I will do the rest by hand. When I am done I hope it looks a little like a Micarta natural. Evidently I will again








avoid making the grade as TopGun Slingmaker because this 95mm wide fork template has produced a 90mm wide fork. 😳🙈🙊🙉🤫


----------



## Booral121

MOJAVE MO said:


> I got a bug in my ear seeing Shane’s build for Reed which at its core is a Chalice. That fact confused me in part because I have been cutting off the tops of my Chalice builds long enough to forget that the original design is NOT flat topped. So I went back to SlingSchool for a refresher. This is the practice pile (one 3/4 sized flat top is in there) and the Brown Micarta/Orange Core frame will be the first one finished me thinks. I
> View attachment 379285
> View attachment 379286
> 
> rough sanded with the flap sander and I will do the rest by hand. When I am done I hope it looks a little like a Micarta natural. Evidently I will again
> View attachment 379284
> 
> avoid making the grade as TopGun Slingmaker because this 95mm wide fork template has produced a 90mm wide fork. 😳🙈🙊🙉🤫


has anyone seen the young lad that's making these exactly these!! and calling them a falcon says its his original design 🤣 🎯👍 .very nice by the way mo 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👌👍👊


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Booral121 said:


> has anyone seen the young lad that's making these exactly these!! and calling them a falcon says its his original design 🤣 🎯👍 .very nice by the way mo 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👌👍👊


Thanks brother. Yes I’ve seen that guy. And another from Indonesia who does a metal core version then shapes it to look like a Natty. I thought it looked cool for a second.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


> has anyone seen the young lad that's making these exactly these!! and calling them a falcon says its his original design   .very nice by the way mo


Is that maybe Tim Hemry ?

I think he makes one called a Falcon.

I LOVE the natural Jade G10 though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> this week before last out of pecan chunk,
> View attachment 378669
> 
> View attachment 378670
> View attachment 378671
> View attachment 378672
> 
> And this aa few days ago
> View attachment 378673
> View attachment 378674


Beautiful Steven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> These little guys yesterday. Skateboard and 1/4 inch PVC.
> View attachment 378737
> 
> View attachment 378738
> 
> View attachment 378736


Great job on those Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Is that maybe Tim Hemry ?
> 
> I think he makes one called a Falcon.
> 
> I LOVE the natural Jade G10 though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


that's the lad darrell I said look son I'm not being a deuchbag but that design was created years ago by day hiker I'm sure and he said no it's his design the falcon 🤷🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊 so I just said OK son 👊🎯 the jade is nice material for sure like 🎯👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Building this one for @Ryan43. This is black and natural canvas micarta. Still some work to do but its looking pretty darn good. 😁


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful Steven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Brother,some of that pecan has really nice grain patterns to it


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Jcharmin92 said:


> Building this one for @Ryan43. This is black and natural canvas micarta. Still some work to do but its looking pretty darn good. 😁
> View attachment 379322
> View attachment 379323
> View attachment 379324


Stunning! I’m a sucker for those Earth tone Micartas. That’s so nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> I got a bug in my ear seeing Shane’s build for Reed which at its core is a Chalice. That fact confused me in part because I have been cutting off the tops of my Chalice builds long enough to forget that the original design is NOT flat topped. So I went back to SlingSchool for a refresher. This is the practice pile (one 3/4 sized flat top is in there) and the Brown Micarta/Orange Core frame will be the first one finished me thinks. I
> View attachment 379285
> View attachment 379286
> 
> rough sanded with the flap sander and I will do the rest by hand. When I am done I hope it looks a little like a Micarta natural. Evidently I will again
> View attachment 379284
> 
> avoid making the grade as TopGun Slingmaker because this 95mm wide fork template has produced a 90mm wide fork. 😳🙈🙊🙉🤫


Okay here is the Micarta project with more or less a ‘spit shine’ because I want to shoot it before I go any further with the finish. It has some technical blems that I don’t want to repeat so here is a question for you pro-makers. How do I not fracture/bloom around the pin?


----------



## devils son in law

Heck Mo, you're your own worst critic, that's a beauty !! I understand though, she's gotta be perfect, huh?? 🤪


----------



## MOJAVE MO

devils son in law said:


> Heck Mo, you're your own worst critic, that's a beauty !! I understand though, she's gotta be perfect, huh?? 🤪


Yea I've been hard on some of my builds. I might do another one of these but using two-liners and three layers. I need to know the secret of drilling clean holes through micarta!! Oh wait----YouTube here I come.


----------



## KawKan

My plan was to throw a quick coat of BLO on these and call it good. But one of these had some flat band stuck too it and needed sanding, and the bark-on natty had never been sanded or oiled, and I decided the yew fork would look better with Tru-oil instead of BLO. So I ended up spending a couple of afternoons on these. 















I'm glad I did!


----------



## Jcharmin92

MOJAVE MO said:


> Stunning! I’m a sucker for those Earth tone Micartas. That’s so nice!


Thank you MO! This is my first time with these colors and I would have to agree they look great! One of my favorites so far 👍


----------



## KawKan

Got natty #3 (a yew) banded up!








We are ready to create some can carnage!


----------



## Malemute

Ibojoe said:


> I always forget those build pictures but I finished this one up all dressed up in
> Sweet Gum.
> View attachment 373579
> 
> These are a lot of milling and a lot of scrolling but a whole bunch of fun
> View attachment 373580





Ibojoe said:


> I always forget those build pictures but I finished this one up all dressed up in
> Sweet Gum.
> View attachment 373579
> 
> These are a lot of milling and a lot of scrolling but a whole bunch of fun
> View attachment 373580


Beautiful slingshot I like the contrasting colors! Fine workmanship!


----------



## skarrd

got a hold of this,








so i made these 




































original plan was for nov ssotm,but to plain for this month


----------



## Slingshot28

Nice job Steven


----------



## Island made

KawKan said:


> Got natty #3 (a yew) banded up!
> View attachment 379536
> 
> We are ready to create some can carnage!
> View attachment 379538


I Love that one, Ray!


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> got a hold of this,
> View attachment 379758
> 
> so i made these
> View attachment 379760
> View attachment 379761
> View attachment 379762
> View attachment 379763
> View attachment 379764
> 
> original plan was for nov ssotm,but to plain for this month


Those are awesome, bro!


----------



## Island made

A pair of OPFS’s in aluminum coming along, these will be anodized when there finished.


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Nice job Steven


Thanks Josiah


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Those are awesome, bro!


Thank you Shane


----------



## KawKan

Island made said:


> I Love that one, Ray!


A little sanding and some Tru-Oil made a big difference!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> got a hold of this,
> View attachment 379758
> 
> so i made these
> View attachment 379760
> View attachment 379761
> View attachment 379762
> View attachment 379763
> View attachment 379764
> 
> original plan was for nov ssotm,but to plain for this month


Nice! What is the blue material?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KawKan said:


> My plan was to throw a quick coat of BLO on these and call it good. But one of these had some flat band stuck too it and needed sanding, and the bark-on natty had never been sanded or oiled, and I decided the yew fork would look better with Tru-oil instead of BLO. So I ended up spending a couple of afternoons on these.
> View attachment 379446
> View attachment 379447
> 
> I'm glad I did!


Very nice RAY, love the grain on that middle one especially 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Finally got some time to work on something in about 2 months of no time for nothing.

Simple little Maple natty with an Aluminum and Redbud tree Butt cap that’s turning out nice so far. 

I am at the scraping point now to remove file marks, then sanding comes next……will update later.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## rubberbandit

Started making slingshots out of old skateboard decks. First one is a Torque style frame, and I think it came out really well. Shoot great! Lost the shape a little bit on the scroll saw, but I kind of like it. Also including the template as an attachment if anyone is interested. Cheers!


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Nice! What is the blue material?


some kind of plastic[?]underlayment for the grippy stuff,clogs up a drill bit,lol


----------



## skarrd

rubberbandit said:


> Started making slingshots out of old skateboard decks. First one is a Torque style frame, and I think it came out really well. Shoot great! Lost the shape a little bit on the scroll saw, but I kind of like it. Also including the template as an attachment if anyone is interested. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 379871
> 
> View attachment 379870
> 
> View attachment 379869


i see you left the grippy stuff on yours,i just tried it and i think i like it better than peeling it off,we;ll see


----------



## skarrd

finished both,after sanding the grippy side i hit it with a coat of "rattle can" semi gloss enamal


----------



## rubberbandit

skarrd said:


> i see you left the grippy stuff on yours,i just tried it and i think i like it better than peeling it off,we;ll see


So far I like the grip tape, it adds an aesthetic quality as well as adds some extra grip to my band tie ons. The paracord does a nice job of adding a little protective barrier.


----------



## rubberbandit

Another skate deck slingshot. It's hard to see in these pictures, but it has a nice little bow to it that fits the hand nicely.


----------



## skarrd

Oh yeah i like the bowed parts the best,especially for the PFS shooters,perfect curve for the hand


----------



## SlingScott

Just gave this it's first coat of Watco Oil. It's Cherry wood and it was much lighter than I expected.


----------



## SlingScott

I think @Portboy is rubbing off on me. Hope to finish this one off on the next couple days.


----------



## skarrd

both are looking good


----------



## Stankard757

Been whittling away slowly on this one while out of work sick


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looking good Mike, feel better my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

hopin you feel better soon,interesting fork


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looking good Mike, feel better my friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **





skarrd said:


> hopin you feel better soon,interesting fork


Thanks guys. Feeling better😁.. Just took the fork out of the oil, I'll get some picks tomorrow


----------



## SlingScott

Finished up this natty today. It's from an Apple tree branch I found (the one on the left in this photo). I left the bark on and sanded it down with 120 grit.


----------



## Stankard757

Stankard757 said:


> Been whittling away slowly on this one while out of work sick
> View attachment 380075
> 
> View attachment 380074
> 
> View attachment 380076


UPDATE pics...


----------



## Roll Fast

Stankard757 said:


> UPDATE pics...
> View attachment 380138
> 
> View attachment 380137
> 
> View attachment 380136
> 
> View attachment 380135


Good use of your time.
Good "therapy" for whatever ails you


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> UPDATE pics...
> View attachment 380138
> 
> View attachment 380137
> 
> View attachment 380136
> 
> View attachment 380135


Dude who has a watch this day and age haha ya dork 🙃 hey that frame reminds me the red guy from buggsbuny


----------



## Portboy

Tell me I am wrong haha


----------



## Stankard757

Portboy said:


> Tell me I am wrong haha
> View attachment 380164


In my job time of events is kinda important plus I hate carrying a cellphone


----------



## Portboy

Stankard757 said:


> In my job time of events is kinda important plus I hate carrying a cellphone


Bla bla bla wine wine 🍷 tell it to the judge 👩🏻‍⚖️


----------



## Slingshot28

Winnie inspired slingshot


----------



## Island made

Got a few pickles lined up, got some cut out today.


----------



## SlingScott

A very good friend of mine cut this out on a band saw for me (3/4" Red Oak and one in Maple). Should have it next week to finish it up.


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Got a few pickles lined up, got some cut out today.
> View attachment 380571
> View attachment 380572
> View attachment 380573


looking good,i be saving up my nickels and dimes


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> looking good,i be saving up my nickels and dimes


Thanks brother, after I get there orders finished and out I’ll get one made for you. I don’t need payment from you, my friend.


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Brother,i will send you something then,a surprise lol


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Finally got some time to work on something in about 2 months of no time for nothing.
> 
> Simple little Maple natty with an Aluminum and Redbud tree Butt cap that’s turning out nice so far.
> 
> I am at the scraping point now to remove file marks, then sanding comes next……will update later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


A bit late but that’s a beauty Darrell!!


----------



## devils son in law

Started in on this Hickory fork given to me by a good friend in Iowa. The bark does not come off easy and now I know why so many walking sticks, shelelieghes, and sling shots I see in Hickory all have the bark on!!


----------



## skarrd

But,it does come off


----------



## skarrd

working on an SSOTM for this month,but since i made a joke about @Winnie pouch and pfs method i made one


----------



## Stankard757

Osage orange Mule..


----------



## Slingshot28

Very awesome @Stankard757


----------



## Stankard757

Slingshot28 said:


> Very awesome @Stankard757


Thanks Man!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Osage orange Mule..
> View attachment 381027
> View attachment 381028
> View attachment 381030
> 
> View attachment 381031
> 
> View attachment 381029


oh man,thats gonna be a pretty one


----------



## SlingScott

A mini....

I've cleaned it up some, this was rough off the scroll saw.
It’s two vinyl floor tile samples from Menards (epoxied together). The other side is grey.


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> A mini....
> 
> I've cleaned it up some, this was rough off the scroll saw.
> It’s two vinyl floor tile samples from Menards (epoxied together). The other side is grey.


Looking like a nice mini .


----------



## skarrd

looks like a good start,i love the floor samples too


----------



## Slingshot28

Finished this one yesterday, a little pfs fork finished with linseed oil Finished natural fork PFS slingshot/catapult


----------



## skarrd

playing around with the PVC again,i really starting to like this frame "design" first flattop i been able to hit consistantly with and no fork hits yet,started as a skateboard cut off and has morphed into this 
gonna have to clean up the pattern a bit i guess


















































Tomorroh some 1632 tubes and 5/16s/8mm steels on the outside range


----------



## SlingScott

Just need to cut the band grooves a little deeper, some light sanding and give it a Teak Oil soak (credit Island Made: Hurricane Dorian).


----------



## skarrd

good lookin sling and some nice grain too


----------



## Stankard757

Alright finished up the last frame of the year. Osage Mule inspired @ 85%


----------



## skarrd

wow,that came out a beauty


----------



## Ibojoe

Stankard757 said:


> Osage orange Mule..
> View attachment 381027
> View attachment 381028
> View attachment 381030
> 
> View attachment 381031
> 
> View attachment 381029





Stankard757 said:


> Alright finished up the last frame of the year. Osage Mule inspired @ 85%
> 
> View attachment 381775
> View attachment 381774
> View attachment 381771
> View attachment 381772
> View attachment 381773


Ouuuuuuuweeee! I likes me some Osage. Awesome job buddy!!


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> wow,that came out a beauty





Ibojoe said:


> Ouuuuuuuweeee! I likes me some Osage. Awesome job buddy!!


Thanks guys. 😁


----------



## Sharker

I have something in cooking too:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> A bit late but that’s a beauty Darrell!!


Tks Joe …..here’s the finished frame 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

First frame for 2023 I’ve got going on so far….solid Maple LHH Ergo with a deep groove for a pinky rest.



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks Joe …..here’s the finished frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


That is really nice Darrell, late or early...


----------



## skarrd

Beautys


----------



## devils son in law

Peeled the tight bark from this Hickory fork and glues in a copper lanyard tube. Thanks again to Old Iowan for the Hickory!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

You cannot imagine how long I’ve been looking for this fork. Unbelievable.


----------



## Tree Man

Slingshot28 said:


> Been working on some pana darts for frogging this upcoming summer and now I just need to refine the process. Does anybody have any ideas for a more water proof fletchting, I am using some 1/8 inch wire so it do not have a nail head on the back I had to epoxy the fletching on?
> View attachment 378881
> View attachment 378882
> View attachment 378883
> View attachment 378884


I've seen guys use broom bristles as fletching. Joey j5 might be able to give some insight on that.


----------



## devils son in law

MOJAVE MO said:


> You cannot imagine how long I’ve been looking for this fork. Unbelievable.
> View attachment 382003


I love the long handle on that one MO, should make for a good grip!! 👍


----------



## SlingScott

Made a (Bill Hays) TopShot Keychain for my wife. I still need to clean it up a bit and put a keychain ring on it.


----------



## Ibojoe

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks Joe …..here’s the finished frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> First frame for 2023 I’ve got going on so far….solid Maple LHH Ergo with a deep groove for a pinky rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


HOLY COW!! That’s perfection right there. Wow 🤩


----------



## Tree Man

A commission build. This is the first of a set of two in spalted white oak with inlays. High hopes...


----------



## Slide-Easy

Tree Man said:


> A commission build. This is the first of a set of two in spalted white oak with inlays. High hopes...
> View attachment 382088
> View attachment 382089
> View attachment 382090


Great Day in The Morning!


----------



## Stankard757

I would like to apologize to Tree Man for putting this fork right after his.... 
























Rough filed Crepe Myrtle...LMAO


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> Peeled the tight bark from this Hickory fork and glues in a copper lanyard tube. Thanks again to Old Iowan for the Hickory!!
> View attachment 381994


Gorilla glue / polyurethane glue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SlingScott said:


> Made a (Bill Hays) TopShot Keychain for my wife. I still need to clean it up a bit and put a keychain ring on it.


Cool….and band it up with some #64 office bands so she can shoot BB’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> A commission build. This is the first of a set of two in spalted white oak with inlays. High hopes...
> View attachment 382088
> View attachment 382089
> View attachment 382090


That’s going to be sweet Chris, what are you inlaying ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> I would like to apologize to Tree Man for putting this fork right after his....
> View attachment 382109
> 
> View attachment 382110
> 
> View attachment 382111
> 
> Rough filed Crepe Myrtle...LMAO


Looking good Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That’s going to be sweet Chris, what are you inlaying ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks brother. I'm inlaying a silver tree of life charm . Hoping it'll look classy and not gawdy. Lol.


----------



## Tree Man

Stankard757 said:


> I would like to apologize to Tree Man for putting this fork right after his....
> View attachment 382109
> 
> View attachment 382110
> 
> View attachment 382111
> 
> Rough filed Crepe Myrtle...LMAO


Dude that frame is sweet! I have a soft spot for crepe myrtle. That was the first fork I ever carved. Love it!


----------



## Stankard757

Tree Man said:


> Dude that frame is sweet! I have a soft spot for crepe myrtle. That was the first fork I ever carved. Love it!


Got a small crepe myrtle burl in the shed. 😁


----------



## skarrd

that was my thou


SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool….and band it up with some #64 office bands so she can shoot BB’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


that was my thought,thats a shooter there


----------



## SlingScott

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool….and band it up with some #64 office bands so she can shoot BB’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **





skarrd said:


> that was my thought,thats a shooter there


It’s on her key ring all ready, I may have to arm wrestle her to get it back to band it up. I did pick up some 64’s today though.


----------

